# What do you hate about the furry fandom?



## CannonFodder (Apr 27, 2010)

I keep on seeing people post, "what do you like about furry" or some such.  Well let's go with the opposite, what do you absolutely hate about the fandom?


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 27, 2010)

first off... just got the sig, CannonFodder.  I lol'd

now. I hate how people act like theyre insane or sene. like they hate life. 
       love life pl0x.

and it isnt you?  oh. shut your mouth.


----------



## Browder (Apr 27, 2010)

I dunno. I know it when I see it.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 27, 2010)

The straight people.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 27, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> The straight people.


I hate you too.

I hate all the bizarre sex shit. I know, I make stupid sex jokes a lot, but there are furries who actually _do_ get off to weird shit.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 27, 2010)

The people that shove furry down everyone else's throat and expect to be treated like everyday people. Can't you just realize that there will never be a time where everyone fully understands and respects furries? Just keep it inside the fandom.

Also, furry pride.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

The rape


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

Gay foxes that say they're straight... :V
H&K


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 27, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Also, furry pride.


This a thousand times!


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 27, 2010)

I hate how some furries treat it like it's a race card.  No, a hobby is not "a way of life".


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

People that make me feel uncomfortable. Although you'll find that everywhere, not just in the fandom. That's about it.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Apr 27, 2010)

Grandstanding egos.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

NEWFAGS 
making threads


----------



## Melo (Apr 27, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Also, furry pride.



This.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> NEWFAGS
> making threads


This too...


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> NEWFAGS
> making threads


This is true

And then they bawww when no one agrees with them


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 27, 2010)

Alstor said:


> The people that shove furry down everyone else's throat and expect to be treated like everyday people. Can't you just realize that there will never be a time where everyone fully understands and respects furries? Just keep it inside the fandom.
> 
> Also, furry pride.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This is true
> 
> And then they bawww when no one agrees with them



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUU-

I want to rip them in half!


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUU-
> 
> I want to rip them in half!


It is fun to toy with them


----------



## Tommy (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It is fun to toy with them



Yep, despite how annoying they could be.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> It is fun to toy with them



this is true.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 27, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


>


 Really? It's just...wow. People like me? Me? ME?


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Yep, despite how annoying they could be.


I don't normally post new threads, I only post in existing threads

So I don't remember really making any newfag threads, just newfag replies

But I dunno..has I improved?


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> this is true.


Although, I always seem to miss the part where they get banned


----------



## Alstor (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't normally post new threads, I only post in existing threads
> 
> So I don't remember really making any newfag threads, just newfag replies
> 
> But I dunno..has I improved?


 Yes, and you made a name for yourself here.

Now the guys know who you are, and you see what happens then.


----------



## Zontar (Apr 27, 2010)

Cub yiff. gb2Saudi Arabia you pedos.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Although, I always seem to miss the part where they get banned


I almost jizzed in my pants when Ein got banned.


----------



## Ben (Apr 28, 2010)

-People who rub their fetishes in your face.
-People who get into internet relationships all the time, and fail to understand why they're like poison.
-Those who still think years old 4chan memes are still funny, or ever were.
-Those who pretend to be disgusted by all the hedony in the fandom, while having some weird fetish themselves.
-How the fandom became a support group rather than an interest group.

I'm sure I can think of a whole bigger slew of things.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Everyone who feels the need to CONSTANTLY talk about dog salami.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

Ben said:


> -I'm sure I can think of a whole bigger slew of things.


List them all :3


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Everyone who feels the need to CONSTANTLY talk about dog salami.


And furries wonder why the first thing non-furs think about furries is dog fuckers.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 28, 2010)

2 things.

1) Emos that are here to escape their problems and not to actually...  y'know...  have a fandom of anthropomorphic animals...
2) Gay people who are here to fap and tell the world about it...
3) What people think of furry fandom who aren't furry fans (because lets be honest, how many people know what it really is who haven't become a furry fan?)
4) all of the drawn porn.  Seriously, if someone takes that much time to draw a detailed dick, there's something very wrong with their head.
5) all of said porn getting displayed on sites that aren't dedicated to porn, and thus, being seen by me.  I don't want to see your wet dreams, faggots.
6) furries who aren't furry.  Sorry, scalies and featheries, but I just don't get why...


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> And furries wonder why the first thing non-furs think about furries is dog fuckers.


Fursuit sex is the first. Then dog carrots.

BTW, no one gives a flying shit about Panda shlong. Furries are racist!


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 28, 2010)

i think i hate all the haters. but then again, where would all the great people be without people hating them


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 28, 2010)

Ben said:


> -Those who still think years old 4chan memes are still funny, or ever were.



For the record, when I brought up rule 34 it wasn't supposed to be funny.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> i think i hate all the haters. but then again, where would all the great people be without people hating them


Because the furry fandom is known for it's wonderful, respectful members of society...


----------



## Ames (Apr 28, 2010)

I hate the fact that we're all a bunch of crazies.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 28, 2010)

I hate the people who get TOO involved in the fandom.


----------



## Icky (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh, look, a furry h8in thread.

I don't actually hate *everything* about the fandom, sometimes the people can be cool. 

The people who have those internet relationships really piss me off, though. I've seen one insane chick get a whole group of people to be some sort of fucked up "family". 

People who type like they actually do have paws piss me off too.



Fenrir Lupus said:


> furries who aren't furry.  Sorry, scalies and featheries, but I just don't get why...


What's there to get? It's just a different species of animal, otherwise it's the same thing as mammalian furries.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> NEWFAGS
> making threads



Who, me?  Why you hate my threads


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> 2) Gay people who are here to fap and tell the world about it...
> 4) all of the drawn porn.  Seriously, if someone takes that much time to draw a detailed dick, there's something very wrong with their head.
> 5) all of said porn getting displayed on sites that aren't dedicated to porn, and thus, being seen by me.  I don't want to see your wet dreams, faggots.
> 6) furries who aren't furry.  Sorry, scalies and featheries, but I just don't get why...


2 can be funny
4 porn sells and artists like money, I know I do(no I will not draw porn though)
5 furry porn ended up on fucking photobucket!  Keep it on porn sites folks
6 Sorry but furry is the fan, anthro is the character, that's the meaning(as close as we'll ever get).


----------



## Ben (Apr 28, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> For the record, when I brought up rule 34 it wasn't supposed to be funny.



Believe me, I know that whenever someone asks for "RULE 34 ON X", they're just looking for masturbation material. Unless you laugh while you're jacking it, which would be highly creepy, in all honesty.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because the furry fandom is known for it's wonderful, respectful members of society...


According to certain convention chairpeople, I've heard that, verbatim.


----------



## Silver Dragon (Apr 28, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> 6) furries who aren't furry.  Sorry, scalies and featheries, but I just don't get why...



The term "furry" has grown to encompass anyone who is a fan of anthropomorphic creatures/animals.  It just started out with the furry ones.


----------



## SonicDude1580 (Apr 28, 2010)

When artists cant take critisism.
Artist:Whut do you guyz think of this pic???
Me: Its alright, it could use some work
Artist: OMG U TROLL WHO ASKED U!!!
[Blocked]


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I hate the people who get TOO involved in the fandom.


I'm very involved but it's not being I'm doing furry stuff because I'm a furry, it's cause I like drawing anthros, making fursuits and shit.  If I left the fandom I would still do it, then again you are never going to get rid of me for I am like cancer.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't normally post new threads, I only post in existing threads
> 
> So I don't remember really making any newfag threads, just newfag replies
> 
> But I dunno..has I improved?



a tad.




I like to pick on you.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Who, me?  Why you hate my threads



easy.


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I keep on seeing people post, "what do you like about furry" or some such.  Well let's go with the opposite, what do you absolutely hate about the fandom?



The people that thinks it's nothing but dogcock and sex.

On a side note, did you find the same oblivion mod I did? The one that lets you reduce your fine via sex? (Yes this mod exists)


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> According to certain convention chairpeople, I've heard that, verbatim.


It's cause they're conchairs, I know how conventions work, they pretty much have to sit down shut up and lie their ass off or their convention gets fbi agents everywhere even the the starwars cons.
Yes other fandom's cons do have problems also, such as a D&D nerd slicing his friend's hand off.


Silver Dragon said:


> The term "furry" has grown to encompass anyone who is a fan of anthropomorphic creatures/animals.  It just started out with the furry ones.


Sorry here's the definition of furry
Furry is the fan, anthro is the character.


----------



## Ben (Apr 28, 2010)

Another thing that bothers me: Furries who think they're cool because they use 4chan, and constantly feel the need to imply how cool they are because they use it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

Dasaki said:


> The people that thinks it's nothing but dogcock and sex.
> 
> On a side note, did you find the same oblivion mod I did? The one that lets you reduce your fine via sex? (Yes this mod exists)


Dude there's a oblivion yiff mod, it wouldn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 28, 2010)

That whenever furries communicate for any extended period of time it always turns into creepy flirting/RP and sexual "jokes."


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yes other fandom's cons do have problems also, such as a D&D nerd slicing his friend's hand off.


I find this strangely arousing.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 28, 2010)

Ben said:


> Another thing that bothers me: Furries who think they're cool because they use 4chan, and constantly feel the need to imply how cool they are because they use it.



Screw 4chan. There, I said it.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> That whenever furries communicate for any extended period of time it always turns into creepy flirting/RP and sexual "jokes."


Hey dude, HOW'S IT HANGING? ;3 If ya know what I mean... ::nudge::


----------



## Dasaki (Apr 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Dude there's a oblivion yiff mod, it wouldn't surprise me in the least.



The links I could give would fill an entire page here


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 28, 2010)

Ben said:


> Another thing that bothers me: Furries who think they're cool because they use 4chan, and constantly feel the need to imply how cool they are because they use it.


I agree with this and want to apply it to the people in my own fucking dorm.

We have a mailing list specific to our housing unit that is nothing but requests for screwdrivers and image macros.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I find this strangely arousing.


Why cause a nerd who couldn't distinguish reality ended up screwing up his life by going to prison and mutilated his friend's wanking hand?


----------



## thesoundofsilence (Apr 28, 2010)

what i hate about the fandom? 

all the people who seem to be in it just for sexual reasons.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Why cause a nerd who couldn't distinguish reality ended up screwing up his life by going to prison and mutilated his friend's wanking hand?


Something like that.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 28, 2010)

thesoundofsilence said:


> what i hate about the fandom?
> 
> all the people who seem to be in it just for sexual reasons.



That's about everybody.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Something like that.


*respect +5 points*


----------



## Alstor (Apr 28, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I agree with this and want to apply it to the people in my own fucking dorm.
> 
> We have a mailing list specific to our housing unit that is nothing but requests for screwdrivers and image macros.


>implying you're in college

It would be fun for you to go all, "Oh, by the way guys. I'm a furry!" on their asses when you finish college.

EDIT: Post 369


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> That's about everybody.


You too?


----------



## Tommy (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You too?



It's not the only reason. It's only a minor reason in my case.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

Alstor said:


> >implying you're in college
> 
> It would be fun for you to go all, "Oh, by the way guys. I'm a furry!" on their asses when you finish college.
> 
> EDIT: Post 369


The people at my college know, they thought my fursuit was cool.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 28, 2010)

Alstor said:


> >implying you're in college
> 
> It would be fun for you to go all, "Oh, by the way guys. I'm a furry!" on their asses when you finish college.
> 
> EDIT: Post 369


Actually knowing the people in my dorm they probably wouldn't care.  :V

Also people that come out as furries, hate those guys


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> It's not the only reason. It's only a minor reason in my case.


Sometimes furry turns your minor into a MAJOR.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Sometimes furry turns your minor into a MAJOR.



I must not let that happen... That's not going to be easy...


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Sometimes furry turns your minor into a MAJOR.


You know how could someone form a lifestyle about their porn?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You know how could someone form a lifestyle about their porn?


Ask the BDSM community!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Ask the BDSM community!


Beat me to it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 28, 2010)

How some take the fandom seriously.  :|


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Van Ishikawa said:
> 
> 
> > Ask the BDSM community!
> ...


fix'd :V


Also I hate how some furs actually believe alot of the jokes people make about furries.


----------



## Slyck (Apr 28, 2010)

^^Your signiture makes the fandom sound like a bunch of normal, down-to-earth people. That last one isn't in sarcasm, some of us will go *down* on anything on *earth*.



			
				blahblahblah said:
			
		

> That last one isn't in sarcasm, some of us will go *down* on anything on *earth*.



This.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> fix'd :V
> 
> 
> Also I hate how some furs actually believe alot of the jokes people make about furries.


Like the jokes about their being massive furcon orgies?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

Ben said:


> Another thing that bothers me: Furries who think they're cool because they use 4chan, and constantly feel the need to imply how cool they are because they use it.



you're just jealous because I'm a paranormal investigator on /x/. :V


----------



## Ben (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> you're just jealous because I'm a paranormal investigator on /x/. :V



You know, I think I've learned something. The problem with talking about 4chan isn't that people will find out about it-- It's that whenever someone does, they always sound like a massive tool.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 28, 2010)

Furries who repeat every meme they hear from a troll or from whatever "anon" site they visted.


----------



## Ames (Apr 28, 2010)

People who make retarded threads on dog dicks

Oh wait...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> The straight people.


 
Awesome, the more hate the better I always say :3c


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

JamesB said:


> People who make retarded threads on dog dicks
> 
> Oh wait...


You lost. D:


----------



## Bando (Apr 28, 2010)

Um. All the baww and troll-calling at the littlest things, the social retards who try to cram their furfaggotry down everyone's gullet, the sick fucks...

Most everything :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Um. All the baww and troll-calling at the littlest things, the social retards who try to cram their furfaggotry down everyone's gullet, the sick fucks...
> 
> Most everything :V


 
This^


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Um. All the baww and troll-calling at the littlest things, the social retards who try to cram their furfaggotry down everyone's gullet, the sick fucks...
> 
> Most everything :V


Someone is channelling Bill's spirit.


----------



## Bando (Apr 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Someone is channelling Bill's spirit.



I hate furries.
I hate failtrolls.
I hate pedos.

Awww he's dead


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> I hate furries.
> I hate failtrolls.
> I hate pedos.
> 
> Awww he's dead


 
Let us take this minute to remember him and all his glory...*PEELZ*!!! *goes crazy*


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Awww he's dead


You didn't know?


----------



## Bando (Apr 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You didn't know?



I know he's dead, I'm just still sad about it. Bill was awesome.


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

I hate fursonas, furry conventions,
yiff, fursuits, murrsuits, dragons, foxes, sluts,
wolves, internet tough guys (furries),
SOB stories, attention-seekers whores,
sheaths, dog dicks, knots, spooge, STH,
pr0nz, multi-morphs, ferals, non-anthros,
neon raver-furries, raccoons, therianthropy,
Fender, his tie, FAF, furnet IRC, chewfox,
her boyfriend/husband, tyra banks, trololols,
art whores, requesters, commissions, muzzles,
tails, paws ^^, tailholes, inter-species yiff,
gay yiff, hetero poorly drawn yiff,
good art, normal furries, non-furries,
*FURSECUTERS.
*
Yup, those are the "only" things I "hate" about the fandom.

EDIT: cub art, diaperfurs, inflationfurs, vore, transformation,
babyfurs, yaoi furries, and every other shitty fetish you can
muster.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

Ben said:


> You know, I think I've learned something. The problem with talking about 4chan isn't that people will find out about it-- It's that whenever someone does, they always sound like a massive tool.



:V I'm so cool I post on 4-ch.net


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

Shaui said:


> I hate fursonas, furry conventions,
> yiff, fursuits, murrsuits, dragons, foxes, sluts,
> wolves, internet tough guys (furries),
> SOB stories, attention-seekers whores,
> ...




I like vore..


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I like vore..



o:

HOW DARE YOU LIKE SOMETHING IN THE FANDOM?

Jk, I like many of the things on that list, I was just being a douchefag :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I like vore..


 Your pure evil...I mean hai


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 28, 2010)

The things I dislike about the fandom, have less to do with the fandom and more to do with people in general.

It's not just in the furry fandom that perverts have a hard time with social graces. It's not just in the furry fandom that you get a crap-load of people with absolutely no tact. It's not just the furry fandom that treates different artforms unequally.

It's also not just the furry fandom that has this fucked up idea of lets tolerate everything that so many newbies want to push. This was supposed to be a fandom based around a concept. Sometimes I feel that getting lost in-between people struggling with messed up ideas of what their identity is, and people's other interests. The biggest thing there is that too many people falsly associate a personal side interest as being the fandom. It leads to unrealistic expectations and much drama.

For example, you get people who expect the fandom to be an animal lovers club. So they have these expectations that other furries can't wear animal based products and throw huge bitch fits when they find out otherwise.

Another example is how people expect to be completely accepted. So they start spewing off every deviance they have...and then become hostile when other refuse to tolerate bad behavior, or simply don't like one of their interests. Suddenly saying you don't like "X" fetish becomes a personal attack and several years of stalker-ish drama just because came in with the wrong idea. You don't join for friends, you don't join for belonging. You join because you like the concept.

So back to the original question what I hate most about the furry fandom is the concentration of things within it that come as part of it being made up of humans. Few if any things are exclusive.

Except for that old idea that the all things anthro animal must equal furry. I still can't stand it because of the consequences of pushing such a mentality. Too many people in the fandom don't know how to create borders. They don't even begin to understand some lines just aren't crossed. They just get the idea of I'll do anything and then ignore the consequences and effects of such self-serving behavior.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 28, 2010)

The absolute lack of quality control. Furries can't make good comics, good stories, good comedy, a lot of them can't even make good art. And the fact that they can't tell when something completely fucking sucks. Most notably would Jack and Better Days, two ungodly horrible "furry" web comics that are ludicrously popular despite having shitty story and shitty art.

The best "furry" related things doesn't even come from the fandom itself.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Apr 28, 2010)

Anyone who takes anything "furry" too seriously?


----------



## Riptor (Apr 28, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> The absolute lack of quality control. Furries can't make good comics, good stories, good comedy, a lot of them can't even make good art. And the fact that they can't tell when something completely fucking sucks. Most notably would Jack and Better Days, two ungodly horrible "furry" web comics that are ludicrously popular despite having shitty story and shitty art.
> 
> The best "furry" related things doesn't even come from the fandom itself.



Thank you for saying exactly how I feel in a way much better than I possibly could. You rock, and I want you to keep on doing so.

Anyway, my personal pet peeve are the kinds of people who are into stuff like zoophilia, and they want you to act like there's nothing wrong with them, that, or they try to tell people that what they're doing is normal and acceptable, even though pretty much nobody will agree with them. Thankfully, these people are usually banned, but it takes a while.


----------



## inuyasharlz (Apr 28, 2010)

Trolls. (Unless they present good arguments. I'm all about being level-headed, and fair.)

And these people who are OBSESSED with 'coming out'.
You do not need to come out. The fact that most people who want to 'come out' as a furry are usually 14-17 proves that they just want to rebel, or have some sort of shock value. What makes you think you're furry at 14 anyway? I'm not even sure most people can tell their sexuality at that age... let alone a hobby such as this.
And YES: IT IS a hobby. 

A hobby with dog cocks... XD
(Just had to throw something funny in there...)


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> first off... just got the sig, CannonFodder.  I  lol'd
> 
> now. I hate how people act like theyre insane or sene. like they hate  life.
> love life pl0x.
> ...



Actually, I *am *slightly insane.

It's not an act.



Alstor said:


> The people that shove furry down everyone else's  throat and expect to be treated like everyday people. Can't you just  realize that there will never be a time where everyone fully understands  and respects furries? Just keep it inside the fandom.
> 
> Also, furry pride.



A newb that speaks common sense?

Where the fuck did this guy come from?



Fenrir Lupus said:


> For the record, when I brought up rule 34 it  wasn't supposed to be funny.



Ah.

So that's why I don't know what rule 34 is.

I went to 4chan once, after hearing about it so much on here, and left after about thirty seconds.

4chan, meet organization.



SonicDude1580 said:


> When artists cant take critisism.
> Artist:Whut do you guyz think of this pic???
> Me: Its alright, it could use some work
> Artist: OMG U TROLL WHO ASKED U!!!
> [Blocked]



Heh.

This, quite a bit.

It's damn annoying.



Ben said:


> Another thing that bothers me: Furries who think they're cool because they use 4chan, and constantly feel the need to imply how cool they are because they use it.



I'm cool because I *don't* use 4chan. 



Taren Fox said:


> I find this strangely arousing.



You should have been there that time that I had my head removed.

They attached it to the wrong body, and my body kept crashing into stuff because it couldn't see without a head.

Blood was everywhere.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 28, 2010)

This has probably been said, but I'm too lazy to read through all five pages.

But the general sort of immaturity that happens. I don't really have any friends in the fandom, and stopped going to the local meets, because it seems like most of the people involved are just a bunch of kids. And if they're not a bunch of kids, then it's all this murry purry role-play murrsona arseholerry.


This is, of course, a sweeping generalisation, but it's this exact sweeping generalisation that has me keeping to myself as the fandom loner that I am.


Also, this isn't specific to the furry fandom, but the internet in general, but people who use autism/dyslexia/insert your learning disability flavour of the week as an excuse. I saw one person somewhere, either here or dA (I can't remember which), whose signature said something to the effect of, "I'm dyslexic, so please forgive my bad grammar."

NO, YOU FUCKING GOBSHITE, THAT IS NOT WHAT DYSLEXIA IS.

It's these goddamn wankers that make me just sort of avoid socialising all together. I tend to take things way out of context, because I have no sarcasm detector, even IRL. But if I try to explain myself by mentioning that I'm on the autism spectrum, it seems like I'm just looking for an easy excuse for being a twat. D:


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Zeddish said:


> This has probably been said, but I'm too lazy to read through all five pages.
> 
> But the general sort of immaturity that happens. I don't really have any friends in the fandom, and stopped going to the local meets, because it seems like most of the people involved are just a bunch of kids. And if they're not a bunch of kids, then it's all this murry purry role-play murrsona arseholerry.
> 
> ...



I'm glad I came back to this thread, because you added more to your post.

Just assume sarcasm with my posts.

It'll make everything easier.

Go Grammar Nazi on the dyslexic person.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm glad I came back to this thread, because you added more to your post.
> 
> Just assume sarcasm with my posts.
> 
> ...



I've no idea who or where the person was. I just saw the sig, raged for a little bit, and then clicked out of the thread before I could make an idiot of myself.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 28, 2010)

On the net:
-Trolls galore.
-Everything's eventually turns into yiff.
-Drama.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Zeddish said:


> I've no idea who or where the person was. I just saw the sig, raged for a little bit, and then clicked out of the thread before I could make an idiot of myself.



You have a lot of self-control.



xcliber said:


> In real life:
> -Trolls galore.
> -Everything's eventually turns into yiff.
> -Drama.



Fix'd that for you.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Fix'd that for you.


lol, I was actually going to make seperate IRL and 'on the net' lists of furry things I hate.

The thing is, I went to a furmeet last weekend and the only negative stereotypical furry behavior I encountered was some drama towards the end of the night. There was the ocassional sex joke, but you get that with any group of people that age, not just furries. I don't think I even heard the word "yiff" at any point in the evening.

Though there was this one girl who went on and on about wanting a sexchange, and her boyfriend who didn't care if she had a dick as long as she still had her boobs. I remember thinking, "Oh god, there really are furries that want both 0.o"


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Apr 28, 2010)

People who post before they read the WHOLE original post
Trolls
people who would rather post a cruel or rude comment rather than finding something nice to say
When artists do not respond yes or no to people in the request threads and just sort of leave everyone hanging 
overly immature people ..seriously there is a time and place for that


----------



## Ben (Apr 28, 2010)

Sheba_Metaluna said:


> people who would rather post a cruel or rude comment rather than finding something nice to say



You might want to just turn around and leave right now.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 28, 2010)

"Newfurs" vs. "Oldfurs" and "species superiority" battles. Oh and the wacked-out adult stuff.


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Apr 28, 2010)

Ben said:


> You might want to just turn around and leave right now.


honestly I am beginning to wonder seeing as every thread or post I create seems to only get negative comments, even though i have not done anything to deserve or merit such negativity


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Sheba_Metaluna said:


> honestly I am beginning to wonder seeing as every thread or post I create seems to only get negative comments, even though i have not done anything to deserve or merit such negativity



Good news: I just fixed our positive comment generator!

"JFLdHLHdflshdslfdslfjsdlfkj."

FFFFFFFFFFUUU-

Text jam.

This is going to take a while.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

Sheba_Metaluna said:


> honestly I am beginning to wonder seeing as every thread or post I create seems to only get negative comments, even though i have not done anything to deserve or merit such negativity


Nah, it's just faf works in a specific way, takes a while to learn it.
Basically threads on faf
turn into lulzfests
flamewar
funny
or die


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah, it's just faf works in a specific way, takes a while to learn it.
> Basically threads on faf
> turn into lulzfests
> flamewar
> ...



People complain about there not being enough quality threads, but when someone makes a quality thread, they usually die rather quickly from people not being interested.


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 28, 2010)

RECTUM TEAR

that is all


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Good news: I just fixed our positive comment generator!
> 
> "JFLdHLHdflshdslfdslfjsdlfkj."
> 
> ...


o_o 



CannonFodder said:


> Nah, it's just faf works in a specific way, takes a while to learn it.
> Basically threads on faf
> turn into lulzfests
> flamewar
> ...


....I don't want it to do any of those...I want someone to actually read the op and comment accordingly..especially to my newest thread because..well that one is important to me.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 28, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> BTW, no one gives a flying shit about Panda shlong. Furries are racist!



Not even real pandas care about it. When a species loses interest in sex, it's time for it to go extinct.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Not even real pandas care about it. When a species loses interest in sex, it's time for it to go extinct.



They're almost there.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 28, 2010)

And about bloody time too.


----------



## Ben (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> People complain about there not being enough quality threads, but when someone makes a quality thread, they usually die rather quickly from people not being interested.



You know, I bet if we infracted/banned more of the terrible users, we'd be able to attract a better crowd that actually like good threads and discussion. I know, in furry, perish the thought.

I guess one complaint of mine is that in furry, there aren't enough interesting people, mostly sex craved maniacs. And if you are interesting, it's only because of your problems, and the broken life you lead. Seriously depressing stuff right there.


----------



## Stahi (Apr 28, 2010)

Basically everything said here with a few standouts.

1)  The dude with the "Perversion rocks!" userpic who had the audacity to compare  Fursecution to the holocaust & the civil rights issues over 40 years ago.

2)  Furry avatars on SL with visible genitalia.

3)  People who slap furry porn on the walls of their room.

There are more, but I can't think of any at the moment.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 28, 2010)

People who whine too much


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 28, 2010)

Stahi said:


> 3)  People who slap furry porn on the walls of their room.


<.<
>.>



8-bit said:


> People who whine too much


This^


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 28, 2010)

Stahi said:


> 3)  People who slap furry porn on the walls of their room.



We have a few pin-ups in our sitting room that I'd had commissioned a few years ago for my husband. I'm not sure if you're talking about those sorts of things, or full-on penetration actual porn.


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 28, 2010)

The thin-skinned and frail individuals. 

Get a thicker skin. Rocks don't bleed.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Furries introduced me to a whole new level of stupidity and insecurity I wish I had no knowledge of. I went to a local meet and overheard someone talking about how he won't date bi guys because he's afraid a girl will steal him away and blah blah blah--oh god I can feel my few remaining brain cells committing suicide.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Apr 28, 2010)

Sheba_Metaluna said:


> People who post before they read the WHOLE original post
> Trolls
> people who would rather post a cruel or rude comment rather than finding something nice to say
> When artists do not respond yes or no to people in the request threads and just sort of leave everyone hanging
> overly immature people ..seriously there is a time and place for that


 
Ahhhh..... A wave of elation always flows over me when topics turn around to some kind of sense and sensibility. 

Things I hate (in reverse order of magnitude): 
1. Smileys
2. Trolls
3. People who take things too seriously (a.k.a. Myself, the master of hipocracy)
4. H&K


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Furries introduced me to a whole new level of stupidity and insecurity I wish I had no knowledge of. I went to a local meet and overheard someone talking about how he won't date bi guys because he's afraid a girl will steal him away and blah blah blah--oh god I can feel my few remaining brain cells committing suicide.



I like to think that I helped with that.



RedFoxTwo said:


> Ahhhh..... A wave of elation always flows over me when topics turn around to some kind of sense and sensibility.
> 
> Things I hate (in reverse order of magnitude):
> 1. Smileys
> ...



You have good taste.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I like to think that I helped with that.



A whole new level of stupidity and insecurity? Don't beat yourself up.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Furries introduced me to a whole new level of stupidity and insecurity I wish I had no knowledge of. I went to a local meet and overheard someone talking about how he won't date bi guys because he's afraid a girl will steal him away and blah blah blah--oh god I can feel my few remaining brain cells committing suicide.


To be fair this is actually a common viewpoint amongst non-furs.  My last boyfriend and girlfriend outside the fandom were both worried about my bisexuality causing me to be "bored" with them and that I would suddenly crave the opposite gender and leave them.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> To be fair this is actually a common viewpoint amongst non-furs.  My last boyfriend and girlfriend outside the fandom were both worried about my bisexuality causing me to be "bored" with them and that I would suddenly crave the opposite gender and leave them.



Really? I've never seen it in anyone else around here.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> A whole new level of stupidity and insecurity? Don't beat yourself up.



Well, I was referring more to suicidal brain cells.

I gave them razor blades.



Van Ishikawa said:


> To be fair this is actually a common viewpoint amongst non-furs.  My *last* boyfriend *and* girlfriend outside the fandom were both worried about my bisexuality causing me to be "bored" with them and that I would suddenly crave the opposite gender and leave them.



You did.


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 28, 2010)

Cat fursona's. God I cant stand them but if I told you why then I would have to _keeeel _you.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Well, I was referring more to suicidal brain cells.
> 
> I gave them razor blades.



But I need my brain cells to thinkauuuugh-- @_@


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

GummyBear said:


> Cat fursona's. God I cant stand them but if I told you why then I would have to _keeeel _you.



I'm already dead.



BlueberriHusky said:


> But I need my brain cells to thinkauuuugh-- @_@



That's not what you were using them for.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Really? I've never seen it in anyone else around here.



It's not a furry related thing but a point to point out. I've come across guys in full family relationships with a wife and kids, leave it all for another guy. Having seen what happens when a person settles down with one gender and leaves for another I can understand to some point paranoia about bisexual people.

But that said, people should realize that bisexual people and one sexual people (one or the other) are all just as likely to jump off to another lover. A person abandoning one lover for another of another gender is no different than a person who abandons a lover for some one of the same gender as the previous lover.

If a bisexual would do that, what makes you think he/she wouldn't if he/she were gay/straight? If person is going to suddenly abandon one person for another sexuality really doesn't matter, or at least in my eyes. They did it because it's something in them to do. Any person of any sexuality will do that.


----------



## Jelly (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Furries introduced me to a whole new level of stupidity and insecurity I wish I had no knowledge of. I went to a local meet and overheard someone talking about how he won't date bi guys because he's afraid a girl will steal him away and blah blah blah--oh god I can feel my few remaining brain cells committing suicide.



I've seen surveys on that amongst homogaygays and the consensus is leaning pretty heavily towards that being a reason gays ostracize bis and won't date them.

so thats not really just furries
i dont think


----------



## Zseliq (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm already dead.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what you were using them for.


So your a zombie?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> It's not a furry related thing but a point to point out. I've come across guys in full family relationships with a wife and kids, leave it all for another guy. Having seen what happens when a person settles down with one gender and leaves for another I can understand to some point paranoia about bisexual people.



That's called being a selfish dumbfuck. Happens just as much (possibly more) with straight or gay men who decide they want _ and not _ as it does with bisexual men who decide they want a _ instead of a _.

I guess insecure people will just be insecure. 

And good lord are there a lot of insecure people. One more reason I don't date anymore.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

GummyBear said:


> So your a zombie?



Technically...

No.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Technically...
> 
> No.



So technically

*RAEP*

not necrophilia. Good to know.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> That's called being a selfish dumbfuck. Happens just as much (possibly more) with straight or gay men who decide they want _ and not _ as it does with bisexual men who decide they want a _ instead of a _.
> 
> I guess insecure people will just be insecure.
> 
> And good lord are there a lot of insecure people. One more reason I don't date anymore.



Which I pointed out in my quick edit. You are right it doesn't matter the sexuality really.

It's funny how in society people tend to get caught up pretending issues in the bisexual/gay community and relationships are different than the issues in the heterosexual community/relationships.

They'll pretend one issue that is the same in the other is two different things and worse with one. It's so damn strange.

Yes men will cheat on other men and women on other women. It's no different than women who will cheat on men, and men who will cheat on women. It's all the same thing, it's called being unfaithful to your partner. I would love for all those fucking homophobes out there to get that through their heads that every issue that exists in the heterosexual construct for the most part exists in the homosexual construct.

EDIT: That said depending upon your age, it may be a peer thing. One of the reasons I don't date other than not being interesting and not wanting to invest the time right now...is that I am surrounded by a peer/age group where many guys just have not grown up yet. They are in this mentality that they are afraid to sit down and commit to monogamy, and unwilling to be loyal to the other partner out of a fear that they may be missing out on an even better partner. There are always exceptions and I've met such exceptions but the average male in this age group appears to have this mentality. Which is why it's better to wait till both sides are at a time where in general they can be more stable. That's my two cents on it. I've spent so long watching people's relationships build up, become unstable, and fall apart. It's interesting what you learn from watching it all go down again and again.


----------



## RTDragon (Apr 28, 2010)

What i hate the sex parties epsecially if they're at a PG-13 convention.
Trolls that don't know when to quit knowing they worn out their welcome.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 28, 2010)

The number of dirty liberals.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

GummyBear said:


> So your a zombie?





BlueberriHusky said:


> So technically
> 
> *RAEP*
> 
> not necrophilia. Good to know.



Oh, so now you're raping *me*?

I think hanging out with Heck is giving you an arrogance boost.



TashkentFox said:


> The number of dirty liberals.



Tell that to Ace.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 28, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The number of dirty liberals.



Lol you.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Oh, so now you're raping *me*?
> 
> I think hanging out with Heck is giving you an arrogance boost.



He was showing me the proper way to holster a gun, but we accidentally left the safety off so it went off suddenly. :[

Anyway, you'd make an awesome undead.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> He was showing me the proper way to holster a gun, but we accidentally left the safety off so it went off suddenly. :[
> 
> Anyway, you'd make an awesome undead.



Indeed, I read those pages and commented.

And I'd make an awesome rainbow unicorn too.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Indeed, I read those pages and commented.
> 
> And I'd make an awesome rainbow unicorn too.



Can I ride?


----------



## Sheba_Metaluna (Apr 28, 2010)

RedFoxTwo said:


> Ahhhh..... A wave of elation always flows over me when topics turn around to some kind of sense and sensibility.
> 
> Things I hate (in reverse order of magnitude):
> 1. Smileys
> ...



Oh thank God someone with with a brain and a heart -hugs-
faf has not totally went down the toilet


----------



## Stahi (Apr 28, 2010)

Zeddish said:


> We have a few pin-ups in our sitting room that I'd had commissioned a few years ago for my husband. I'm not sure if you're talking about those sorts of things, or full-on penetration actual porn.



Yeah, I mean full-on actual porn.  Pinups are..   well, if they're tastefully done they're a-ok.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 28, 2010)

Hm....

I am possibly 100% anti furry because all the reasons you can get
1)They are overly gay
2) They are crying on fake stereotypes
3) They cry after they asked to be trolled
4) They think everybody on FAF or in the WORLD is furry
5) They ask for porn threads and section on FAF so 'Adults can hang out ' shit
6) They are annoying
7) Their art is really bad
8) Weaboos disgust me
(9) Cirno
10) Cats fear me
11) Furries cry about stereotypes they create
12) Furries say everybody thinks they are porn freaks, BECAUSE IT'S TRUE.
13) Furries are thin skinned
14) Furries use lame words like... furnet, fursecution and FAPPLES.(I originally planned to say FA but.. I am too human)
15) of september is my birthday.
16)Furries steal art, but NEWFAGGY.
17) Newfurs
18) Almost half or more of the furries have another fetish to come with.
19) I'm sure they gained the fetish for the pose once they entered the furry fandom
20) These are freaky and weird fetishes
21) Flies have fetish to shit
22) My favorite news channel
23) FURSECUTION
24) BDSM and furries, WHY?
25) Fursuits, or more like pedosuits. Don't rant about how people refer you to a pedophile - you are wearing a huge fursuit with penis zippers.
26)Furries take levels of fur too far
27) Otherkins, I FUCKING HATE THEM AND THEY SHOULD ALL Dine In Hell Tonight!(Sparta)
28) Otherkins lost their humanity, and I must punch them in the face for saying they are souls(PFFT) of animals inside human bodies
29) FAF has the 'spicies' option. Like.. FUCK THE WHAT
30) Tearians became even more lame by believing in SOULS(PFFFFFFT) of animals.. (DOUBLE PFFFT LAWL)
31) Furries asking only for furries to be their friends - lame, get a life
32) Furred Smartasses
33) Animals. They all like poo on your workspace.
34) Furcons. We do not want to hear your review about the furry fandom AGAIN with all these gay fursuits around. Oh well I'm going to Irreverent's shooting range.
35) I once wrote about it.. let me find it... can't find it
Oh well that's over for now. I am a bit rageful about this fandom. Though, there are good stuff too, like...
36) Submissive girls that I can raep


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> *36) Submissive girls that I can raep*



Surely you jest. You're not raeping anyone, just the English language and my brain. :V


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Can I ride?



Only if I get to ride you after.



Sheba_Metaluna said:


> Oh thank God someone with with a brain and a heart -hugs-
> faf has not totally went down the toilet



It clogged it up.



CynicalCirno said:


> Hm....
> 
> I am possibly 100% anti furry because all the reasons you can get
> 1)They are overly gay
> ...



Cool smilies bro.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Surely you jest. You're not raeping anyone, just the English language and my brain. :V



IT WAS INTENTIONALLY

DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND AND LAUGH FROM UNFUNNY JOKES

Fuck, I failed life for now.
Noo!!!

wanna yiff


atrakaj said:


> Cool smilies bro.



8)

I am cool


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Hm....
> 
> I am possibly 100% anti furry because all the reasons you can get
> 1)They are overly gay
> ...


Maybe I'm the only one who expected more than 36 reasons from you. Either way you can't really argue against those 36 reasons, I guess.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Maybe I'm the only one who expected more than 36 reasons from you. Either way you can't really argue against those 36 reasons, I guess.



35.

Number 36 was a reason to like it.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 28, 2010)

GummyBear said:


> Cat fursona's. God I cant stand them but if I told you why then I would have to _keeeel _you.




;^;


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 28, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Maybe I'm the only one who expected more than 36 reasons from you. Either way you can't really argue against those 36 reasons, I guess.



I had more than 35 reasons in the past, but...
I forgot them in one place. I need to search them. Let me check if it didn't got deleted in my post history over the time..

Though, why did you expect more than 36 from me? I'm obviously useless and I need to get a life and get my brain structre reformed.



atrakaj said:


> 35.
> 
> Number 36 was a reason to like it.



Not that it matters, I mispelled intentionally a word.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> IT WAS INTENTIONALLY
> 
> DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND AND LAUGH FROM UNFUNNY JOKES
> 
> ...



You mean you intentionally say "worser" and such? And here I thought it was just a cute quirk.

I DON'T KNOW YOU ANYMORE. ;^;


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You mean you intentionally say "worser" and such? And here I thought it was just a cute quirk.
> 
> I DON'T KNOW YOU ANYMORE. ;^;



Heh.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.



Heh heh heh.

Heh--BAAHAHAHAHAEWQF$FQ!@QDF@$.

:V


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You mean you intentionally say "worser" and such? And here I thought it was just a cute quirk.
> 
> I DON'T KNOW YOU ANYMORE. ;^;



I don't understand anything anymore

quirk... I looked it up in the dictionary, it's not in there.

And flies actually have fetish to shit. I wonder what's attracting them though.

DON'T LEAVE ME BLUE!! I NEED YOU!!! (Which will be a perfect reason to leave me baww :V)

:V :V :V :V My intention is faker than your girlfriend's orgasm, wall.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Heh heh heh.
> 
> Heh--BAAHAHAHAHAEWQF$FQ!@QDF@$.
> 
> :V



Heh heh.



CynicalCirno said:


> I don't understand anything anymore
> 
> quirk... I looked it up in the dictionary, it's not in there.
> 
> ...



A quark is what results from breaking apart neutrons.

But what you have is a quirk.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I don't understand anything anymore
> 
> quirk... I looked it up in the dictionary, it's not in there.
> 
> ...



A quirk essentially means a unique or defining trait, particularly one that's kind of unusual.

My girlfriend's orgasms were not fake, though.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> A quirk essentially means a unique or defining trait.
> 
> My girlfriend's orgasms were not fake, though.



Heck isn't skilled enough to fake it.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heck isn't skilled enough to fake it.



Like I said, hair trigger. Goes off like BOOM.

But Heck isn't my girlfriend, he's my bitch.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Like I said, hair trigger. Goes off like BOOM.
> 
> But Heck isn't my girlfriend, he's my bitch.



Heh heh.

Someone more submissive than Blue.

That's...quite common.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I had more than 35 reasons in the past, but...
> I forgot them in one place. I need to search them. Let me check if it didn't got deleted in my post history over the time..
> 
> Though, why did you expect more than 36 from me? I'm obviously useless and I need to get a life and get my brain structre reformed.
> ...


There are just so many more things to hate about the fandom, but I don't think any sane human being could cover it all. 36 is still pretty damn impressive and you deserve... something for that. I'm not gonna say cookie or cake, that'd be retarded.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh heh.
> 
> Someone more submissive than Blue.
> 
> That's... quite common.



Because I'm not sub.

Unless you're talking sub sandwiches. I love those.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Because I'm not sub.
> 
> Unless you're talking sub sandwiches. I love those.


*Eats you* OM NOM NOM


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> A quark is what results from breaking apart neutrons.


I love sushi



BlueberriHusky said:


> A quirk essentially means a unique or defining trait, particularly one that's kind of unusual.
> 
> My girlfriend's orgasms were not fake, though.



Ah okay. But again, why do you have a girlfriend? Don't tell me you are that kenyan dude..



atrakaj said:


> Heck isn't skilled enough to fake it.



But he can bring it out pretty easily.



BlueberriHusky said:


> But Heck isn't my girlfriend, he's my bitch.



Share

Also, Blue, paw


atrakaj said:


> Heh heh.
> 
> Someone more submissive than Blue.
> 
> That's...quite common.



Really?



BlueberriHusky said:


> Because I'm not sub.
> 
> Unless you're talking sub sandwiches. I love those.



To me, you are a sub. And you are going to make me a sub sandwich now. *dominantive bow bow chika bow wow*



Kellie Gator said:


> There are just so many more things to hate about the fandom, but I don't think any sane human being could cover it all. 36 is still pretty damn impressive and you deserve... something for that. I'm not gonna say cookie or cake, that'd be retarded.



I could pretty easily cover them all. Though, I am completly sane. My grammar structre is bad and sometimes I ruin it intentionally.
If you don't want cookie or cake you can say pie 3/14


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> *Eats you* OM NOM NOM



*squeals of agony*



CynicalCirno said:


> Ah okay. But again, why do you have a girlfriend? Don't tell me you are that kenyan dude..



I don't currently have a girlfriend and I'm not Kenyan. ):



CynicalCirno said:


> Share
> 
> Also, Blue, paw



*paws touch?*



CynicalCirno said:


> To me, you are a sub. And you are going to make me a sub sandwich now. *dominantive bow bow chika bow wow*



Make no mistake, I make you sandwiches because I like you, not because you wear the pants around here. The pants are mine.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Make no mistake, I make you sandwiches because I like you, not because you wear the pants around here. The pants are mine.



What was that? >:V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> What was that? >:V



THE PANTS ARE ATRA'S. ;-;


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I don't currently have a girlfriend and I'm not Kenyan. ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you had a girlfriend, did she ran abnormally fast?
Also, why did you have a girlfriend? BLUE's BI-

Yes, paws touch and it will be now locked.

How much do you like me? Though, in this hood, we both wear the pants. Though, I am the only one wearing the jeans.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *squeals of agony*


HOLY SHIT THIS IS TOTALLY FULLFILLING MY VORE FANTASIES MURR


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> THE PANTS ARE ATRA'S. ;-;



I'm glad we got that sorted out.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> When you had a girlfriend, did she ran abnormally fast?
> Also, why did you have a girlfriend? BLUE's BI-



No, but she cooked abnormally well and goes to a fantastic culinary school in Cali now. Are you only now realizing that I'm-- :V



CynicalCirno said:


> Yes, paws touch and it will be now locked.



Oh murr.



CynicalCirno said:


> How much do you like me? Though, in this hood, we both wear the pants. Though, I am the only one wearing the jeans.



Lots? And I'm wearing jeans too. I like jeans.


----------



## Ben (Apr 28, 2010)

RTDragon said:


> Trolls that don't know when to quit knowing they worn out their welcome.



I don't think the point of trolling is to be welcomed with open arms, bud.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> No, but she cooked abnormally well and goes to a fantastic culinary school in Cali now. Are you only now realizing that I'm-- :V
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you aim to cook as good as her? I'm sure you are fine or better as well. I can tell by the sandwich.

Yes I am only now realising that you are a- 

wanna yiff

Lots is good, I feel the same way <3
You like jeans? You are free to wear them. I will wear something more minimalist so I could prepare faster to the jeff.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Apr 28, 2010)

I hate when furries have unfunny sarcastic conversations with one another....it happens everywhere 'round here...<___<


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Do you aim to cook as good as her? I'm sure you are fine or better as well. I can tell by the sandwich.



She has more experience and is going to a better school. She kinda outclasses me. I'm inexperienced but good.



CynicalCirno said:


> Yes I am only now realising that you are a-



Bisexual.



CynicalCirno said:


> Lots is good, I feel the same way <3



*makes a little <3 with both paws*



CynicalCirno said:


> You like jeans? You are free to wear them. I will wear something more minimalist so I could prepare faster to the jeff.



Nothing is pretty minimalist.

What about a jeff? I have a cousin named Jeff. what are you planning to do to him? ):


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> She has more experience and is going to a better school. She kinda outclasses me. I'm inexperienced but good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So are you two finally discovering the truth about each other?

Or have I not told you both about-


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

I think the only solution here is to kill all furries. Without furries, there is nothing to hate in the furry fandom. :V


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I think the only solution here is to kill all furries. Without furries, there is nothing to hate in the furry fandom. :V



They'll just find something else to hate.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They'll just find something else to hate.


Not if they're dead!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> She has more experience and is going to a better school. She kinda outclasses me. I'm inexperienced but good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's fine, I'm sure that time will give you experience. While trying to succeed, the key is experience.

How much time are you bisexual? I don't say it's bad. I support different sexualisms and such, but I despise otherkin technology called 'animal souls'.

Do you want me to get the minimal outfit? Okay. We will sure do stuff quicker :3c

I once said jeff instead of yiff for some reason, and I'm now stuck to it. All Jeffs are cool and nice. Also. If he is your cousi-


Xaerun said:


> "NIIIIIIIICO, MY COUSSSSINNNNNNNN!"




NO


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Not if they're dead!



Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

NIIIIICO MAI CAAAAUUUSIN, WANT TO GO SEE SOME BEEEG AMERICAN TEEEETEEES?



atrakaj said:


> Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within.



Don't bring that evil on me! I hate FF!


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NIIIIICO MAI CAAAAUUUSIN, WANT TO GO SEE SOME BEEEG AMERICAN TEEEETEEES?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bring that evil on me! I hate FF!



YWEESSSSSSSS I DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWO MAAAAAAAAAH CAAAAAAAAAASIIIIIIIN

I hate FF as well. 
By that I mean furry fandom and final fantasy.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> NIIIIICO MAI CAAAAUUUSIN, WANT TO GO SEE SOME BEEEG AMERICAN TEEEETEEES?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't bring that evil on me! I hate FF!



My reference is that entire movie.

Your argument is on pause until you watch it.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> How much time are you bisexual? I don't say it's bad. I support different sexualisms and such, but I despise otherkin technology called 'animal souls'.



How much time am I... What? Are you asking how long I've known myself to be bisexual, or how often I'm bisexual, or something?

How does otherkin factor into this? ):


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> My reference is that entire movie.
> 
> Your argument is on pause until you watch it.


If I watched it, even for only a second, my face would met off like the Nazis in Raiders of the Lost Ark.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

I dont wear jeans.

I only wear acrylic compound pants, pleather, and PVC.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I dont wear jeans.
> 
> I only wear acrylic compound pants, pleather, and PVC.


But jeans are awesome. Can't go wrong with jeans.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If I watched it, even for only a second, my face would met off like the Nazis in Raiders of the Lost Ark.



You're just a pawn.

I would feel no remorse if your face melted off.

Do it.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> How much time am I... What? *Are you asking how long I've known myself to be bisexual,* or how often I'm bisexual, or something?
> 
> How does otherkin factor into this? ):



This is the question

Also, as for your second question - 


> What do you hate about the furry fandom?


Otherkins


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You're just a pawn.
> 
> I would feel no remorse if your face melted off.
> 
> Do it.


But then who would blue rape?


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within.




Awesome


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But then who would blue rape?



There are lots of subs in the semen of the fandom.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within.


I hated that movie.


atrakaj said:


> They'll just find something else to hate.


List of things I hate:
I hate asparagus.
I hate republicans.
I hate tea party.
I hate fancy frilly furniture.
I hate incandescent bulbs.
I hate people that treat science like it's a religion.
I hate my ex-dad.
I hate Louisiana, to humid.
I hate Sweden.
I hate my grandma.
I hate my pants, they don't fit right.
I hate my crappy anatomy.
I hate cedar.
I hate magic.
I hate pop.
I hate kids bop.
I hate shitty rap.
I hate all the new pokemon, except lucario and zoroark.
I hate teenagers that think they're gay/bi just as a fad.
I hate the drama teenagers cause.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> This is the question



I guess for several years now. Looking back, I was unusually curious and nervous about sharing a sleeping bag with a female friend when I was a kid (maybe... 7-11 years old?), so I guess I've been that way most or all of my life. I just didn't come to terms with it until later on, because as a child I didn't even know bi or homosexuality existed, and had yet to be introduced to the concept.



CynicalCirno said:


> Also, as for your second question -
> 
> Otherkins



):


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> There are lots of subs in the semen of the fandom.


But none of them are cool, like I am.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

ooh oooh .... here's a random list of things that I hate too! 

I hate air dried pelts.
I hate kinked fur.
I hate it when I burn my fingers.
I hate that smoking is bad for you.
I hate thin paint.
I hate thin spraypaint.
I hate sanding down fenders.
I hate that I have no air conditioning and I live in arizona.
I hate badly made fursuits.
I hate badly made avian fursuits more.
I hate my home.
I hate my brother.
I hate cleaning.
I hate doing dishes.
I hate the fact that I dont have a diswasher.
mexicans.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But none of them are cool, like I am.



Heh.

Heh heh.

Heh.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I hate badly made fursuits.


:'( it was my first one *sob*


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Heh.
> 
> Heh heh.
> 
> Heh.


You know it's true, don't lie.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You know it's true, don't lie.



I'm laughing at the fact that you think that you're cool.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm laughing at the fact that you think that you're cool.


Dude I'm not just cool, I'm kickin' rad.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You know it's true, don't lie.



Shush and go make a sandwich.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Also, as for your second question -
> 
> Otherkins


What I always wondered about otherkin is, do they really _believe_ they're dragons or other mythological creatures, or do they just want to be them? Because there is a clear difference between the two.

I mean, I'm pretty cool with the second one of the two, a lot of people have reasons to hate themselves for what they are, but don't turn it into a fucking religion.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> :'( it was my first one *sob*



>:/ no excuses! redo it! nao! :V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What I always wondered about otherkin is, do they really _believe_ they're dragons or other mythological creatures, or do they just want to be them. Because there is a difference between the two.
> 
> I mean, I'm pretty cool with the second one of the two, a lot of people have reasons to hate themselves for what they are, but don't turn it into a fucking religion.



They genuinely believe they are the reincarnation of or have the soul of a mythological creature. Some less insane ones take more of a "spirit guide/totem" or a "psychological" stance to it.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Shush and go make a sandwich.


But you're a woman! that's your job!


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude I'm not just cool, I'm kickin' rad.



Being mean to Rad is not cool.



Zrcalo said:


> >:/ no excuses! redo it! nao! :V



Do it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >:/ no excuses! redo it! nao! :V


I'm out of money.
How does it look for my first one though?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But you're a woman! that's your job!



_Bitch._

Don't make me come over there.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> They genuinely believe they are the reincarnation of or have the soul of a mythological creature. Some less insane ones take more of a "spirit guide/totem" or a "psychological" stance to it.



any creature. doesnt have to be mythological.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I guess for several years now. Looking back, I was unusually curious and nervous about sharing a sleeping bag with a female friend when I was a kid (maybe... 7-11 years old?), so I guess I've been that way most or all of my life. I just didn't come to terms with it until later on, because as a child I didn't even know bi or homosexuality existed, and had yet to be introduced to the concept.
> 
> 
> 
> ):


Good :]

That's not that awkward. It's not like you were exposed to something so bizzare that you became a bisexual. 
How much strong it is inside your sexual desires? On which gender do you think more? Are you dominant only to one gender? I have yet to find the secrets of bisexuality so pardon me.

Just assuring there is no connection to animal souls.



Heckler & Koch said:


> But none of them are cool, like I am.



How much are you a sub, from 1 to 10? Either way I will eat you. :3


LATEPOSTING IS FUN


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> _Bitch._
> 
> Don't make me come over there.


I'll do it if you can back me up by saying that I am awesome.



CynicalCirno said:


> How much are you a sub, from 1 to 10? Either way I will eat you. :3
> 
> 
> LATEPOSTING IS FUN



I have no idea if I even am one or not, I'm just making stupid posts on a forum cause I'm bored :V

Then again I guess as long as the other person is happy I don't really care what they do/what they want me to do...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll do it if you can back me up by saying that I am awesome.



A bribe?

Blue, use the whip _duck_.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Good :]
> 
> That's not that awkward. It's not like you were exposed to something so bizzare that you became a bisexual.
> How much strong it is inside your sexual desires? On which gender do you think more? Are you dominant only to one gender? I have yet to find the secrets of bisexuality so pardon me.
> ...



I'm more attracted to guys by a long shot, and gender has little to do with dominance to me. I adapt to whomever I'm interested in, for the most part. Versatility ftw.

No animal souls here.



Heckler & Koch said:


> I'll do it if you can back me up by  saying that I am awesome.



You're cute. 

Awesome? Dunno.

You'd be awesome if you went and made me a sandwich. :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm out of money.
> How does it look for my first one though?



where is the nose?

my first head (animated): http://d.facdn.net/art/zrcalo/1252277432.zrcalo_fursuit.gif

my first suit: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3014988/


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm more attracted to guys by a long shot, and gender has little to do with dominance to me. I adapt to whomever I'm interested in, for the most part. Versatility ftw.
> 
> No animal souls here.
> 
> ...



Good enough for me, what kinda sammich?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 28, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> What I always wondered about otherkin is, do they really _believe_ they're dragons or other mythological creatures, or do they just want to be them? Because there is a clear difference between the two.
> 
> I mean, I'm pretty cool with the second one of the two, a lot of people have reasons to hate themselves for what they are, but don't turn it into a fucking religion.





BlueberriHusky said:


> They genuinely believe they are the reincarnation of or have the soul of a mythological creature. Some less insane ones take more of a "spirit guide/totem" or a "psychological" stance to it.




I clarify otherkin as a psychological or social desease caused by trauma or rape.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Good enough for me, what kinda sammich?



Cock Turkey and swiss.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Cock Turkey and swiss.


kay here you have a sammich


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I clarify otherkin as a psychological or social desease caused by trauma or rape.



I tend to look at it as special snow-flake syndrome but that's me. Most Otherkin I come across I cannot respect because rather than treat it as a spirituality they treat it as a feel special fan-club.

Spirituality /=/ fanclub


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> where is the nose?


That's how badly I'm out of money.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I clarify otherkin as a psychological or social desease caused by trauma or rape.



or retardation.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm more attracted to guys by a long shot, and gender has little to do with dominance to me. I adapt to whomever I'm interested in, for the most part. Versatility ftw.
> 
> No animal souls here.
> 
> ...



If you are more attracted to guys by a long shot I wouldn't call this bisexuality. You don't feel equally the same for the genders - you just straight with a slight curve sometimes.
Do you want to dominate me?
Am I cute like H&K?
I will make a sandvich


No animal souls here as well. I'm sure my cat doesn't have a soul.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> kay here you have a sammich



Hey, thanks! 

...


*nom nom nom*

....


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's how badly I'm out of money.



want me to make one for you?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Cock Turkey and swiss.



suck on my sammich.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> want me to make one for you?


Got no money, I'm a shitfest of drama irl right now.
Tomorrow I'm going to try and get a job at taco bell, just to make it.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> If you are more attracted to guys by a long shot I wouldn't call this bisexuality. You don't feel equally the same for the genders - you just straight with a slight curve sometimes.



If less girls were whiny, shoe-obsessed, overemotional twats who scream  at spiders from across the room and then turn into baby cannons, I'd be a LOT more into girls.



CynicalCirno said:


> Do you want to dominate me?



Too easy.



CynicalCirno said:


> Am I cute like H&K?



Kind of. H&K has an IRL B( face.



CynicalCirno said:


> I will make a sandvich



Tuna? :3c


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> kay here you have a sammich



You did that in less than a minute.

You didn't toast it to melt the cheese.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> I tend to look at it as special snow-flake syndrome but that's me. Most Otherkin I come across I cannot respect because rather than treat it as a spirituality they treat it as a feel special fan-club.
> 
> Spirituality /=/ fanclub




well someone go tell the christians that.

I think they're doin' it wrong.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Got no money, I'm a shitfest of drama irl right now.
> Tomorrow I'm going to try and get a job at taco bell, just to make it.



I didnt say I was going to charge you.

it costs me a total of $1.75 to make/ship.
does it look like I care?

dude. you can go get sculpey $1 for a pack.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You did that in less than a minute.
> 
> You didn't toast it to melt the cheese.



^ Expert sammich-maker.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have no idea if I even am one or not, I'm just making stupid posts on a forum cause I'm bored :V
> 
> Then again I guess as long as the other person is happy I don't really care what they do/what they want me to do...



That's what I was thinking

It is kind of my response to 'WHY IS CIRNO SO DUMB DERP'

As long as the other side is content, it will be okay. Though I can't really be either side.


Trpdwarf said:


> I tend to look at it as special snow-flake syndrome but that's me. Most Otherkin I come across I cannot respect because rather than treat it as a spirituality they treat it as a feel special fan-club.
> 
> Spirituality /=/ fanclub



Snow-Flake syndrome?

I cannot respect those who lost their humanity.

Fanclubs are banned.



Zrcalo said:


> or retardation.



Not 'or'. ONLY RETARDATION.



BlueberriHusky said:


> If less girls were whiny, shoe-obsessed, overemotional twats who scream  at spiders from across the room and then turn into baby cannons, I'd be a LOT more into girls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like you were saying, you want to prove that girls can equal guys in motors and fishing. If there were girls that had the same feminine supporting intentions, you would like them more. Like cool and tough pretty girls.

I guess the answer is yes, but we'll take turns :3

I never saw H&K's face and I am eager to see it. B( faces are cool.

Tuna? Right away, goshoujin - sama(It means 'master' in wapanese AKA weaboo master).


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> If less girls were whiny, shoe-obsessed, overemotional twats who scream  at spiders from across the room and then turn into baby cannons, I'd be a LOT more into girls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




baby... 
I'm female.

I eat spiders for breakfast.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> That's what I was thinking
> 
> It is kind of my response to 'WHY IS CIRNO SO DUMB DERP'
> 
> ...


There is a picture of me posing like a retard with my airsoft MP5 and one of my dogs in the last mugshot thread that got locked in forum games. I'm not posting it in here >_>


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 28, 2010)

See I'd love to respond to some posts here but there is no indication when I should stop scrolling through the RP segments.

GODDAMN FURRIES


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I didnt say I was going to charge you.
> 
> it costs me a total of $1.75 to make/ship.
> does it look like I care?
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> Like you were saying, you want to prove that girls can equal guys in motors and fishing. If there were girls that had the same feminine supporting intentions, you would like them more. Like cool and tough pretty girls.



I'm not a feminist and that's not a requirement. I'm just not into people--male or female--who behave like aforementioned girls do. One of my girlfriends loved yaoi, girly videogames, and cooking, but I thought she was hot as hell because she was also intelligent, level-headed, mentally and emotionally deep, ambitious, and tough. And a complete nerd. <3



Zrcalo said:


> baby...
> I'm female.
> 
> I eat spiders for breakfast.



Oh murr. :3c



Heckler & Koch said:


> There is a picture of me posing like a  retard with my airsoft MP5 and one of my dogs in the last mugshot  thread that got locked in forum games. I'm not posting it in here  >_>



It's cute. B(

<3_<3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There is a picture of me posing like a retard with my airsoft MP5 and one of my dogs in the last mugshot thread that got locked in forum games. I'm not posting it in here >_>



wow.. you look completely different than what I was expecting.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Thanks.



I need to know how big you need it and your address.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> wow.. you look completely different than what I was expecting.


What were you expecting? :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 28, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I clarify otherkin as a psychological or social desease caused by trauma or rape.


But is it really permanent? _I_ was an otherkin, but I got better, was mostly just in it because I had one dragon dong too many and I wanted to feel loved and special because I was suffering from teen angst.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What were you expecting? :V



http://nerdarama.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/nintendo-nerd-king.jpg


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> But is it really permanent? _I_ was an otherkin, but I got better, was mostly just in it because I had one dragon dong too many and I wanted to feel loved and special because I was suffering from teen angst.



1) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2) what is your avatar from? it seems familiar to me.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> http://nerdarama.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/nintendo-nerd-king.jpg


I love that pic. My dad photoshopped his coworker's face onto it :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I love that pic. My dad photoshopped his coworker's face onto it :V



lulz.

I have some pretty rad pics of me up on my -gasp- myspace.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lulz.
> 
> I have some pretty rad pics of me up on my -gasp- myspace.


Screw myspace, I have a lolbook.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Screw myspace, I have a lolbook.



fuck lolbook I have livejournal.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 28, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> 2) what is your avatar from? it seems familiar to me.


Rock & Rule, one of the greatest movies evar, a forgotten piece of Canadian animation. Unfortunately I got the region 2 UK DVD, which didn't have the Canadian version on it.

And to waste your time, here's a scene from the movie that I edited for my own personal amusement.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 28, 2010)

Facebook > All


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 28, 2010)

DISREGARD THIS POST I'M SO TIRED I DON'T READ POSTS ANYMORE


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Facebook > All


No, it's not. It's pretty shitty actually. I just have one for annoying people.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 28, 2010)

Facebook is the best option available, but that doesn't say much.  :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 28, 2010)

What about those furry social networking sites, like FurNation or Furspace or all those other places I can't remember the names of?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ^ Expert sammich-maker.



Sometimes.

I feel like a Hero Sandwich.

Or maybe an open-faced one.



Scotty1700 said:


> Facebook > All



All sucks pretty badly then.

If you can't suck well then just stop sucking.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> All sucks pretty badly then.
> 
> If you can't suck well then just stop sucking.



Oh, hey.


----------



## Icky (Apr 28, 2010)

I can't believe a topic about hating furries got off-topic. Come on guys, this is what threads derails to half the time anyway.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

I HATE HOW FURRIES GET OFF TOPIC

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Icky (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I HATE HOW FURRIES GET OFF TOPIC
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



Aspies and ADD.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I HATE HOW FURRIES GET OFF TOPIC
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



Why didn't I think of that? >.>


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

I hate how my family is going out to pizza hut when I feel sick. I fuckin' love god damn pizza hut.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate how my family is going out to pizza hut when I feel sick. I fuckin' love god damn pizza hut.



Stuffed crust! D:


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate how my family is going out to pizza hut when I feel sick. I fuckin' love god damn pizza hut.



I'M SORRY. :[


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Stuffed crust! D:



Pan pizza is better.



BlueberriHusky said:


> I'M SORRY. :[



They said they'd bring me back breadsticks, but they'll be cold probably =[


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

I find it hard to hate things in specific, I just get irate.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> They said they'd bring me back breadsticks, but they'll be cold probably =[



Heat them up. You've got plenty of hots for that. B)

But in all seriousness, tell them dipping sauce or gtfo.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Heat them up. You've got plenty of hots for that. B)
> 
> But in all seriousness, tell them dipping sauce or gtfo.


It comes with dipping sauce thankfully. They're so damn good...


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Heat them up. You've got plenty of hots for that. B)
> 
> But in all seriousness, tell them dipping sauce or gtfo.



OMG
Do your Pizza Huts do hot dough?
-foams-


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> OMG
> Do your Pizza Huts do hot dough?
> -foams-



Maybe.

Are you going to hurt me if I say no?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Maybe.
> 
> Are you going to hurt me if I say no?



Lucas has psychic powers and stuffs.
So yes.
U:<


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

Pizza hut does everything greasy. But it so gewd.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Lucas has psychic powers and stuffs.
> So yes.
> U:<



... Yes, yes we have it. ;;


----------



## Icky (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I HATE HOW FURRIES GET OFF TOPIC
> 
> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



Yeah, I do too.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ... Yes, yes we have it. ;;


_
Niiiice._

Back on topic: those fukkin fockses. Ruining it for everyone. U:<


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

I hate being meowed at IRL as an attempt at communication. I have no idea how to respond. I'm not making otter noises back, and I'm not petting you. >:I


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I hate being meowed at IRL as an attempt at communication. I have no idea how to respond.



Yeah, cats suck too!
-punches stupid cat-

But... _neko-people_ are God's gift upon the Earth...
What's your problem, OTTARR?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

the only time I want to hear a woman sound like an animal is when she is in bed. 

Then its just awesome. (Cat sounds only plz)


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I hate being meowed at IRL as an attempt at communication. I have no idea how to respond. I'm not making otter noises back, and I'm not petting you. >:I


Thankfully I have never met one of _those_ people....


----------



## Icky (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I hate being meowed at IRL as an attempt at communication. I have no idea how to respond. I'm not making otter noises back, and I'm not petting you. >:I



...What noise do otters make?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

Foxes make the best noises out of any animal.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 28, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> the only time I want to hear a woman sound like an animal is when she is in bed.
> 
> Then its just awesome. (Cat sounds only plz)



...
You should probably stop making these sort of posts, Butz.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Yeah, cats suck too!
> -punches stupid cat-
> 
> But... _neko-people_ are God's gift upon the Earth...
> What's your problem, OTTARR?



Apparently otters make YIFF YIFF YIFF noises sometimes

Maybe YIP YIP YIP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cWUleMIxMA

:[


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Apparently otters make YIFF YIFF YIFF noises sometimes
> 
> Maybe YIP YIP YIP
> 
> ...



It's like a dog chew-toy! <333

Otters > Foxes in the noise department.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Apparently otters make YIFF YIFF YIFF noises sometimes
> 
> Maybe YIP YIP YIP
> 
> ...



*à² _à² *


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 28, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> ...
> You should probably stop making these sort of posts, Butz.


 is it any worse then what the foxes say?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> It's like a dog chew-toy! <333
> 
> Otters > Foxes in the noise department.


Nuh uh, foxes sound fucking hilarious.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nuh uh, foxes sound fucking hilarious.



They're behind my house every few nights.

THEY SCREAM.
IT'S HORRIBLE.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Nuh uh, foxes sound fucking hilarious.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxLHUxzEoRU



The cub is fucking terrifying. That thing must be possessed.


----------



## Icky (Apr 28, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> It's like a dog chew-toy! <333
> 
> Otters > Foxes in the noise department.



Otters > Foxes in EVERYTHING.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Otters > Foxes in EVERYTHING.



Especially in noises...those two links made me lol.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxLHUxzEoRU
> 
> 
> 
> The cub is fucking terrifying. That thing must be possessed.



I was waiting for it to climb across the ceiling and twist its head around.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

That is why foxes make the best noises. They sound so fucking _evil._


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That is why foxes make the best noises. They sound so fucking _evil._



Hey, H&K, what's it take to get you yowling like that?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That is why foxes make the best noises. They sound so fucking _evil._



Imagine walking alone at night and having one trot out of the mist, then stand facing you. Just staring...

Then it screams. Animals shouldn't make those sounds...


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Hey, H&K, what's it take to get you yowling like that?


You 

Also that video freaked the shit outa my german shepherd. She was doing that awesome confused dog head twist thing.


----------



## Icky (Apr 28, 2010)

What kind of fucked up furry thought that a fox making "yiff" sounds meant it wanted to fuck?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 28, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> What kind of fucked up furry thought that a fox making "yiff" sounds meant it wanted to fuck?


_
MURR_


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> What kind of fucked up furry thought that a fox making "yiff" sounds meant it wanted to fuck?


One that doesn't take "no" as an answer.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Apr 28, 2010)

PDA in the headless lounge. (Other suiters averted their eyes in one instance.)


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> PDA in the headless lounge. (Other suiters averted their eyes in one instance.)


Wait... what?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> PDA in the headless lounge. (Other suiters averted their eyes in one instance.)


 
lol what cannonfodder said, I have no fucking idea what you're yammering about.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lol what cannonfodder said, I have no fucking idea what you're yammering about.


I know what he's talking about it's just facepalm.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 28, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lol what cannonfodder said, I have no fucking idea what you're yammering about.


  My guess... A room at a furmeet or con where fur-suiters don't where their heads...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I know what he's talking about it's just facepalm.


Whats he talking about?



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> My guess... A room at a furmeet or con where fur-suiters don't where their heads...


 Ok :\


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Whats he talking about?


A headless lounge is where you go to take off the head and sit in front of the fans to cool down, drink water and that.  You're not allowed in unless you're a fursuiter, helping another fursuiters or staff, otherwise gtfo.
Also from what he was talking about it sounds like two fursuiters were making out in fursuit, groping and that, well you get the idea.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> A headless lounge is where you go to take off the head and sit in front of the fans to cool down, drink water and that. You're not allowed in unless you're a fursuiter, helping another fursuiters or staff, otherwise gtfo.
> Also from what he was talking about it sounds like two fursuiters were making out in fursuit, groping and that, well you get the idea.


 
I'm going to go in there as Kenpachi and smash some skulls in cause I can do that :V

Sounds gross though.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 28, 2010)

I still think hate is a very strong word. And a terribly misunderstood emotion.

Love is also a strong word. But it should be used liberally. And it gets you more sex and friends. And sex.

Hate is pretty damn lame though.

I like everything about the furry fandom >> About the people? I don't know. Personal quarrels exist, but they're for people.... Not the fandom.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'm going to go in there as Kenpachi and smash some skulls in cause I can do that :V


You'd see fursuiters go apeshit, cause newfurs may violate the rule, "don't talk if your fursuit's jaw doesn't move", but the rule that says "no non-fursuiters except helpers in the headless lounge" is one of the most sacred rules to the fandom.  Hell if I saw you in the headless lounge I would throw you out of too.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You'd see fursuiters go apeshit, cause newfurs may violate the rule, "don't talk if your fursuit's jaw doesn't move", but the rule that says "no non-fursuiters except helpers in the headless lounge" is one of the most sacred rules to the fandom.  Hell if I saw you in the headless lounge I would throw you out of too.


I don't see why that's such an important thing? Can you explain?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You'd see fursuiters go apeshit, cause newfurs may violate the rule, "don't talk if your fursuit's jaw doesn't move", but the rule that says "no non-fursuiters except helpers in the headless lounge" is one of the most sacred rules to the fandom. Hell if I saw you in the headless lounge I would throw you out of too.


 
Pfft like furries could ever put up a fight lol, you are way too damn funny CannonFodder xD


----------



## Vriska (Apr 28, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Gay foxes that say they're straight... :V
> H&K


I lol'd so hard.

Oh and one thing I hate about it is Tyra Banks and people who use fursuits as a sexual fetish.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 28, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Pfft like furries could ever put up a fight lol, you are way too damn funny CannonFodder xD


There's not much in the room anyhow though, mainly industrial strength fans.


Heckler & Koch said:


> I don't see why that's such an important thing? Can you explain?


It's one of the few things the fandom holds sacred.
If that rule got thrown out, I would actually leave the fandom and I'm the pancreatic cancer in the hugbox.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> There's not much in the room anyhow though, mainly industrial strength fans.
> 
> It's one of the few things the fandom holds sacred.
> If that rule got thrown out, I would actually leave the fandom and I'm the pancreatic cancer in the hugbox.


But why is it such an important rule?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 28, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> There is a picture of me posing like a retard with my airsoft MP5 and one of my dogs in the last mugshot thread that got locked in forum games. I'm not posting it in here >_>



I almost never get on mugshots because I will NEVER post a picture of myself.
Most will be my hands.
Unless I will have an anonymous, offlineM or NND mask.


BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm not a feminist and that's not a requirement. I'm just not into people--male or female--who behave like aforementioned girls do. One of my girlfriends loved yaoi, girly videogames, and cooking, but I thought she was hot as hell because she was also intelligent, level-headed, mentally and emotionally deep, ambitious, and tough. And a complete nerd. <3


I have a friend that clarifies she is a nerd and says 'Nerds rule!'. I want to kick her for that, like really. The only thing that makes you nerd is your brain , lawels.
And another friend calls himself an arse though he is a complete nerd himself.
And I sexually abuse him.

EDIT: WOW FUCK. H&K Looks really badass. Like he hunts for ants.


----------



## Ames (Apr 28, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxLHUxzEoRU
> 
> 
> 
> The cub is fucking terrifying. That thing must be possessed.



It sounds like something out of the exorcist.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 28, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> There's not much in the room anyhow though, mainly industrial strength fans.


 
Meh I can take them easy :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But why is it such an important rule?


Because unless you are about to die from heat exhaust or you are in a fursuit panels you're not supposed to take off the head in public.
Furry cons are more tolerant of this, but don't go into the headless lounge.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Because it unless you are about to die from heat exhaust you're not supposed to take off the head in public, or in fursuit panels.


But why is it so blasphemous to take the fursuit head off, or be seen with it off?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But why is it so blasphemous to take the fursuit head off, or be seen with it off?


Would you want to see mickey take his head off in disneyland if you were visiting?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Would you want to see mickey take his head off in disneyland if you were visiting?


That's different, as his point is to entertain the kids. However as far as I know not many kids go to furcons. I always thought the point of fursuits was just for dressing up though, not acting.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> point of fursuits was just for dressing up though, not acting.


Wow what have people been telling you?
Uncle Kage once just had a bag on his head with a pencil drawing of a face, ears and a tail and acted better at it than most furries ever could.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 29, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Wow what have people been telling you?
> Uncle Kage once just had a bag on his head with a pencil drawing of a face, ears and a tail and acted better at it than most furries ever could.


that's because most furries are terrible people who suck at everything :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't hate anything yet. =D
You know, because I am just that cute, and I love everything.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 29, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> that's because most furries are terrible people who suck at everything :V


You can still have a $10,000 fursuit and still fail at acting and people wouldn't like you.
You could have a bag on your head and still be better than the previous dude.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I hate being meowed at IRL as an attempt at communication. I have no idea how to respond. I'm not making otter noises back, and I'm not petting you. >:I





CannonFodder said:


> You can still have a $10,000 fursuit and still fail at acting and people wouldn't like you.
> You could have a bag on your head and still be better than the previous dude.



Or just make-up.

Like those two guys on the anti-furry site when you click 'What are furries?'


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 29, 2010)

I hate newfags on this forum saying 'Cancel my account this is trollaffinity I was trolled baw baw fapples'. Like really, it's just them being absolutely retarded. Why not just have a 'BAN YOURSELF' button, for the lulz and for the lazyness.


----------



## OxfordTweed (Apr 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I hate newfags on this forum saying 'Cancel my account this is trollaffinity I was trolled baw baw fapples'. Like really, it's just them being absolutely retarded. Why not just have a 'BAN YOURSELF' button, for the lulz and for the lazyness.



That would certainly make it easier for the ragequitters, too.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 29, 2010)

Zeddish said:


> That would certainly make it easier for the ragequitters, too.



'Hello my name isw gozlyfur and I like *asjdhgklshlgkhfkd* and I have fetis-'

'Hey, why don't you get a job and a LIFE?'

'Baww he trolled me BAN boom'


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 29, 2010)

I HAS RULE 34 ON EVERY USER HERE!

...I make love to your pictures.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 29, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I HAS RULE 34 ON EVERY USER HERE!
> 
> ...I make love to your pictures.



You have probably never read the rules of the internet and the add ons -

Add on CC:
1) You just lost the game
2) You are now dancing because you lost the game
3) Old meme is old

More:
1)One girl per internets
2) I am using the internets
3) I has internets

Omni:
1) I commit the internet
2) I corrupt the internet
3) My hands cause eruption


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 29, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> You have probably never read the rules of the internet and the add ons -
> 
> Add on CC:
> 1) You just lost the game
> ...



cool story bro

I came. Twice.


----------



## Stahi (Apr 29, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> PDA in the headless lounge. (Other suiters averted their eyes in one instance.)



Oh God I heard about this.  I'm glad I went to the other headless lounge.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 29, 2010)

So, uh, what do I hate about furries? Well, the first thing is people  who have weird fetishes, and they basically _demand_ you accept  them, and they start whining when you don't. I've known people who are  into the things I don't agree with, and I'm pretty much fine with them.  You know why? _They know it's not appropriate to bring up.

_Seriously, if everyone with a crazy fetish brought it up in places  where it was MEANT to be brought up, the fandom would be a much nicer  place.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I HAS RULE 34 ON EVERY USER HERE!
> 
> ...I make love to your pictures.


That would be an epic picture.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 29, 2010)

HAXX said:


> cool story bro
> 
> I came. Twice.



ONE HEARTBEAT PERSON PER INTERNETS

I already took the spot, sorry. Though, not on these forums.

I congratulate you


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

So many furries are such downers to be around. Self-deprecation, self-hate, and bawww out the wazoo.

It's why I'm just not around sometimes.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

There is not enough porn and the gay population isn't high enough.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> So many furries are such downers to be around. Self-deprecation, self-hate, and bawww out the wazoo.
> 
> It's why I'm just not around sometimes.


 
Oh, hi.

But I think that the ones that are their own worst critique are more tolerable than the ones that shit rainbows.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Oh, hi.
> 
> But I think that the ones that are their own worst critique are more tolerable than the ones that shit rainbows.



I avoid both. 

People who fart rainbows and think everything is roses and unicorns are just as annoying as people who won't stop talking about how much they hate themselves and how horrible everything is.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I avoid both.
> 
> People who fart rainbows and think everything is roses and unicorns are just as annoying as people who won't stop talking about *how much they hate themselves and how horrible everything is*.


 
Oh, that.

I thought you meant people like me.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Oh, that.
> 
> I thought you meant people like me.



You're modest, quiet, and a little apathetic, there's a difference.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You're modest, quiet, and a little apathetic, there's a difference.


 
I'm a modest, quiet, and apathetic dom?

Doesn't make much sense, but then, nothing makes real sense.

I prefer the imaginary sense.

I think, therefore I am.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'm a modest, quiet, and apathetic dom?
> 
> Doesn't make much sense, but then, nothing makes real sense.
> 
> ...



Didn't say you don't wear the pants here.

But as usual, I'd prefer you without them.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Didn't say you don't wear the pants here.
> 
> But as usual, I'd prefer you without them.


 
Good times.

I usually keep the metaphorical pants on at all times, though.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Good times.
> 
> I usually keep the metaphorical pants on at all times, though.



Aw... Per favore? Solo una volta? :[

YOU'RE NO FUN.

*RAEG*


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Good times.
> 
> I usually keep the metaphorical pants on at all times, though.


Where'd you get the pants?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Where'd you get the pants?


Hot Topic?  Wal-Mart?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Hot Topic?  Wal-Mart?


 
I have no idea, probably from some hobo living off the street.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Aw... Per favore? Solo una volta? :[
> 
> YOU'RE NO FUN.
> 
> *RAEG*


 
Now turn that rage into a belly smash of nufurs.

Oh murr.



south syde dobe said:


> Where'd you get the pants?


 
It's called being a dom.

I know that's a foreign concept for you.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 29, 2010)

I am so fucking bored right now and this topic isn't helping.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I am so fucking bored right now and this topic isn't helping.


Me too. And FA's IRC room is just as boring. D:


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I am so fucking bored right now and this topic isn't helping.


 
Eat some soft-shelled nachos.

They're non-magically delicious!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> It's called being a dom.
> 
> I know that's a foreign concept for you.


 
lol your nonsense made me laugh.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> lol your nonsense made me laugh.


 
Nonsense I am good at.

If you want gibberish then talk to Blue.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nonsense I am good at.
> 
> If you want gibberish then talk to Blue.


 
But I don't want to talk to her anymore, she's all yours remember.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> But I don't want to talk to her anymore, she's all yours remember.


 
She is all mine, yes.

But that doesn't mean that you can't be all hers.

You can always be her bitch, like Heck.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, I'm gonna try saving this topic because I thought of one more thing I hate about the fandom.

I hate that most artists who draw in the cartoony styles I like normally applies really disgusting fetishes to their pictures. So I'm stuck with watching the mediocre artists because the good ones are fucking sick... or greedy for money, I dunno which.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Nonsense I am good at.
> 
> If you want gibberish then talk to Blue.



I don't talk gibberish, I talk fractured Italian and Spanish.



atrakaj said:


> She is all mine, yes.
> 
> But that doesn't mean that you can't be all hers.
> 
> You can always be her bitch, like Heck.



I don't see your name on me. >:V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> She is all mine, yes.
> 
> But that doesn't mean that you can't be all hers.
> 
> You can always be her bitch, like Heck.


 
lolwut?
You and your silly ideas, what will you come up with next?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I don't talk gibberish, I talk fractured Italian and Spanish.


 
You talk rage gibberish



> I don't *see* your name on me. >:V


 
Key word.



south syde dobe said:


> lolwut?
> You and your silly ideas, what will you come up with next?


 
I'm still in cooldown from the soft-shelled nachos.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Key word.



It's not there. |3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It's not there. |3


 
I can see it though :I


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It's not there. |3


 
So you think.

What makes you think that I mark you with my *name*?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> So you think.
> 
> What makes you think that I mark you with my *name*?


 
Whatcha do?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I can see it though :I



Take a picture, it'll last longer. >:V *waggle*



atrakaj said:


> So you think.
> 
> What makes you think that I mark you with my *name*?



... :I

Ew.

You better not mean what I think.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> You better not mean what I think.


 
I never do.

*click*


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Take a picture, it'll last longer. >:V *waggle*


 
No thanks, I looked long enough as is...


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I never do.
> 
> *click*


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Alright I'll be on topic for once now that those two left...fucking zoos, if I could beat them with a sledge hammer I'd do that >:[


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Alright I'll be on topic for once now that those two left...fucking zoos, if I could beat them with a sledge hammer I'd do that >:[


Why don't you like zoos? I've been to a couple, and they all seem to take care of the animals well. The Pittsburgh Zoo is pretty nice.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Why don't you like zoos? I've been to a couple, and they all seem to take care of the animals well. The Pittsburgh Zoo is pretty nice.


 You know which zoos I'm talking about lol


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You know which zoos I'm talking about lol


Ah, the zoos down south. That's where the shit goes down.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

Our zoos have otters. They curl up against the glass and sleep.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Ah, the zoos down south. That's where the shit goes down.


:I


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Our zoos have otters. They curl up against the glass and sleep.


Awww, I wanna see!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Awww, I wanna see!


 Otters are way too damn cute, I hate them >:[


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


>



You said to take a picture.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Awww, I wanna see!



One was on his back with his little paws sticking out. I d'awwwed. ;;



atrakaj said:


> You said to take a picture.



Not YOU. >:I

But that reminds me...


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> One was on his back with his little paws sticking out. I d'awwwed. ;;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You still can't see it?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Alright I'll be on topic for once now that those two left...fucking zoos, if I could beat them with a sledge hammer I'd do that >:[


Here's a target for you!


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You still can't see it?



I've got something for you to see. 'mere.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I've got something for you to see. 'mere.



I see.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I see.



Fine.

Don't get on AIM.

And I won't show you.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Here's a target for you!


 
ok.



BlueberriHusky said:


> Not YOU. >:I
> 
> But that reminds me...


 Who was it you was talking to?
It wasn't me cause I'd never take a pic of you :I


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Fine.
> 
> Don't get on AIM.
> 
> And I won't show you.



I was working on it >:V .

And I'm actually on a decent computer, so maybe your link will work.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I was working on it >:V .
> 
> And I'm actually on a decent computer, so maybe your link will work.



No no, shoo. >:V

*shoos you away with a broom*


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I was working on it >:V .
> 
> And I'm actually on a decent computer, so maybe your link will work.


 
o3o

What link?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> o3o
> 
> What link?



Naked pics of you What links?


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> o3o
> 
> What link?



Nothing for you. *broom smack*


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Nothing for you. *broom smack*


 
Damn it woman, the men or talking...do something useful like actually sweeping or something >:[



atrakaj said:


> Naked pics of you What links?


 Why would she have naked pictures of you...oh yea you two love each other lol x3


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Damn it woman, the men or talking...do something useful like actually sweeping or something >:[



Men? I see no men here.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Men? I see no men here.


 Your eyes, are they broken?
Did you blind yourself looking at Akatraj? :0


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Damn it woman, the men or talking...do something useful like actually sweeping or something >:[
> 
> 
> Why would she have naked pictures of you...oh yea you two love each other lol x3



Love is such a strong word.



south syde dobe said:


> Your eyes, are they broken?
> Did you blind yourself looking at Akatraj? :0



Ak makes Blue go 'Ack!'

Atrak makes Blue go 'Oh, murr~.'


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Love is such a strong word.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ok o.o;
Have fun you two and behave.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Love is such a strong word.



Mm-hmm.



atrakaj said:


> Ak makes Blue go 'Ack!'
> 
> Atrak makes Blue go 'Oh, murr~.'



... What? ]:


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Mm-hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> ... What? ]:



He was talking about someone named Akatraj

There's not even a k in my name.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Mm-hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> ... What? ]:


 
I think he means he sexes you up or something like that lol



atrakaj said:


> He was talking about someone named Akatraj
> 
> There's not even a k in my name.


 Oh I mispelled your name...my bad D:


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 29, 2010)

I wouldn't say hate, but it's annoying that conventions cost so much.
But, obviously they have to, and a plus is that friends can't talk you out of it and you _definately _get time off work etc.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He was talking about someone named Akatraj
> 
> There's not even a k in my name.



But there is.



south syde dobe said:


> I think he means he sexes you up or something like that lol



Ohmurr.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I wouldn't say hate, but it's annoying that conventions cost so much.
> But, obviously they have to, and a plus is that friends can't talk you out of it and you _definately _get time off work etc.



Just say my name and everyone will understand.



BlueberriHusky said:


> But there is.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohmurr.



That's not a k.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Ohmurr.


 
wut?
He said it, go murr at him not me :I


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I wouldn't say hate, but it's annoying that conventions cost so much.


Anthrocon's registration costs are outrageous.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I think he means he sexes you up or something like that lol
> 
> 
> Oh I mispelled your name...my bad D:



It made for a good pun.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> That's not a k.



And I'm not an otter. :V


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> And I'm not an otter. :V



No, you're not.

You're a blue thing.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No, you're not.
> 
> You're a blue thing.


A blue otter.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Anthrocon's registration costs are outrageous.



Pssh, in dollars, maybe.
-waves fistfuls of pounds Sterling about-


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No, you're not.
> 
> You're a blue thing.



Don't call me a thing. ;;


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Don't call me a thing. ;;



Then let's just take out the thing.

I'll just call you Blue.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> A blue otter.


 This^

Damn otters and looking cute, now I want to go punt a baby otter >:[


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Don't call me a thing. ;;



YEAH.

Only I may do such a thing!
Such a blue thing.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Then let's just take out the thing.
> 
> I'll just call you Blue.



I can think of a lot of things for you to call me, but that'll do.



Harebelle said:


> YEAH.
> 
> Only I may do such a thing!
> Such a blue thing.



;^; *otter squealing*


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> ;^; *otter squealing*


 
*points and laughs*


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I can think of a lot of things for you to call me, but that'll do.
> 
> 
> 
> ;^; *otter squealing*



Let's list them.


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> *points and laughs*



*smashes your oysters*



atrakaj said:


> Let's list them.



Aaallll of them? B3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 29, 2010)

YIP YIP YIP
YIP
YIP
...
YIP YIP Y-- -mauled by German Shepherd-


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Then let's just take out the thing.
> 
> I'll just call you Blue.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

You know, I had forgotten about that show.

Thank you for giving me another reason.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> *smashes your oysters*


 
I was going to fry those up D:
Why you gotta be mean?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 29, 2010)

Bloo...

That show was goddamn brilliant.
Powerpuffs Girls humour in the 21st century!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Murriest fursuit ever. <3


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Murriest fursuit ever. <3



It's what ghosts look like when Pac-Man is on drugs.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 29, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks this derailing shit is getting a bit tedious?


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this derailing shit is getting a bit tedious?



Join in.

It won't be so tedious then.

And it usually moves faster than the actual topic, so it is less tedious than that.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this derailing shit is getting a bit tedious?


 
Lol its fun cause you don't have a limit on what you can say :3


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Am I the only one who thinks this derailing shit is getting a bit tedious?



Yes.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Join in.
> 
> It won't be so tedious then.
> 
> And it usually moves faster than the actual topic, so it is less tedious than that.


Suddenly Sonic the Hedgehog comes to mind for some bizarre reason.

Which reminds me, I hate furries who think Sonic characters are suitable for porn. No exceptions. I'm open to a lot of weird shit, but Sonic porn just doesn't work. Those characters are fucking spaghetti and meatballs god damn it.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Suddenly Sonic the Hedgehog comes to mind for some bizarre reason.
> 
> Which reminds me, I hate furries who think Sonic characters are suitable for porn. No exceptions. I'm open to a lot of weird shit, but Sonic porn just doesn't work. Those characters are fucking spaghetti and meatballs god damn it.



Indeed.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Suddenly Sonic the Hedgehog comes to mind for some bizarre reason.
> 
> Which reminds me, I hate furries who think Sonic characters are suitable for porn. No exceptions. I'm open to a lot of weird shit, but Sonic porn just doesn't work. Those characters are fucking spaghetti and meatballs god damn it.


Sonic porn should be banned. It's probably the worst thing ever. Yes, worse than DragonTails and Barney porn.

EDIT: Sigged.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Sonic porn should be banned. It's probably the worst thing ever. Yes, worse than DragonTails and Barney porn.
> 
> EDIT: Sigged.


I feel all special now. <3

Although to be completely honest, Animaniacs porn is even more wtf.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I feel all special now. <3
> 
> Although to be completely honest, Animaniacs porn is even more wtf.


 You fucking blew my mind @.@


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I feel all special now. <3
> 
> Although to be completely honest, Animaniacs porn is even more wtf.


Sonic porn bugs me more, for whatever reason.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> You fucking blew my mind @.@


Yeah, don't ever, EVER browse /toon/ on fchan. Every time I do it is a living nightmare, but unfortunately there are some things I like in there, so I don't have much of a choice. D:

EDIT:


Taren Fox said:


> Sonic porn bugs me more, for whatever  reason.


I don't blame you. Animaniacs was actually good, Sonic just sucks on so many levels with the worst games and the worst fandom known to man.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Yeah, don't ever, EVER browse /toon/ on fchan. Every time I do it is a living nightmare, but unfortunately there are some things I like in there, so I don't have much of a choice. D:


 
don't worry, I'm never going to a chan site so I'm safe


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Yeah, don't ever, EVER browse /toon/ on fchan. Every time I do it is a living nightmare, but unfortunately there are some things I like in there, so I don't have much of a choice. D:


Eww, fchan stinks. e621 is much better. Google it. :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Eww, fchan stinks. e621 is much better. Google it. :3



Oh my! Found my new favorite site. Typed in furry and eye-gasmed


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Oh my! Found my new favorite site. Typed in furry and eye-gasmed


Let me guess, gay porn everywhere huh


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Let me guess, gay porn everywhere huh


It was the shitting dick nipples that did it for him. (;


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It was the shitting dick nipples that did it for him. (;


 not surprised...I'm making sure I don't go there either


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> not surprised...I'm making sure I don't go there either



They have cookies.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Let me guess, gay porn everywhere huh



Yesh, gay porn for the win ^______^



Taren Fox said:


> It was the shitting dick nipples that did it for him. (;



That pic was fucking nasty >.>



south syde dobe said:


> not surprised...I'm making sure I don't go there either



Haha it's a search engine, I'm pretty sure if you typed in "Straight porn' you'd get something to satisfy your needs


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They have cookies.


 Heh cookies wouldn't make me hug a furry let alone get my eyes raped by what ever site they are talking about, if you was talking about a few hundred thousand dollars then I'd consider it ^^


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 29, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> I still think hate is a very strong word. And a terribly misunderstood emotion.



There is loathe.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Haha it's a search engine, I'm pretty sure if you typed in "Straight porn' you'd get something to satisfy your needs


 
Naw I'm good


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Heh cookies wouldn't make me hug a furry let alone get my eyes raped by what ever site they are talking about, if you was talking about a few hundred thousand dollars then I'd consider it ^^



They are fleshy made.

Warm and soft.

So, so soft.

You can feel the warmth and the gooey insides melt in your mouth.

Stop thinking that.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> They are fleshy made.
> 
> Warm and soft.
> 
> ...


 
Thinking what? My mind is on my money and my money on my mind.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Thinking what? My mind is on my money and my money on my mind.



Then tell the Geico money to get off your head.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 29, 2010)

The fox stereotype.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 29, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> The fox stereotype.


 I thought you actually liked that :3



atrakaj said:


> Then tell the Geico money to get off your head.


 
Its on my head?
*takes it and sticks it in my wallet* I love free money <3


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 29, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I thought you actually liked that :3



I like the old-time Fox stereotype (sly, cunning, a loner etc.) NuFoxes are a fucking disgrace.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Eww, fchan stinks. e621 is much better. Google it. :3


Oh? What makes it so much better? I'm not very into furry pr0n sites in general, so I'm clueless. But I googled it and it seems like a nice enough place.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Oh? What makes it so much better? I'm not very into furry pr0n sites in general, so I'm clueless. But I googled it and it seems like a nice enough place.


The moderators aren't overbearing d-bags. :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I like the old-time Fox stereotype (sly, cunning, a loner etc.) NuFoxes are a fucking disgrace.



I like both to be honest. Meh, I don't normally complain so why start


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 29, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The moderators aren't overbearing d-bags. :3


I kind of rolled my eyes when the worksafe version that is linked to on the Wikifur article didn't work. But I dunno, maybe it's Wikifurs fault.

Which brings me to another hate object, Wikifur. I use it a lot and it can be all right, but when you WikiFur a cartoon character or something and there are one or several paragraphs about how said character is popular in furry porn like this.



			
				wikifur said:
			
		

> *PepÃ© Le Pew* is an anthropomorphic skunk and considered by some to be a furry sex  icon.


Seriously, that was like, the first sentence in the article. YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Apr 29, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Also, furry pride.


*This^^^*


Zrcalo said:


> NEWFAGS
> making threads


*& this too^^^*


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Seriously, that was like, the first sentence in the article. YOU'RE DOING IT WRONG.


LOL I love it. You made me LOL twice today.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 29, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> I still think hate is a very strong word. And a terribly misunderstood emotion.


 Hate can be a beautiful thing, it can motivate, inspire and make a man do more then he thought was possible if anything it is a fantastic thing when used right.


> Love is also a strong word. But it should be used liberally. And it gets you more sex and friends. And sex.


 Love i overused overplayed  Everyone feels that they must love to be happy. This is false. You can live a life of war and trials and still enjoy it.




> Hate is pretty damn lame though..


Hate is the Balance that makes love possible, there cannot be an Up without a down, A left without a right. Hate essentually IS love yet at the same time the Opposing Ideal.

No Hate.
No Love.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Apr 29, 2010)

Loved Animaniacs. Zany to the max.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

KarabinerCoyote said:


> Loved Animaniacs. Zany to the max.


Pinky & the Brain.


----------



## Kahrio (Apr 30, 2010)

for me the thing i hate the most about the fandom is the people, for the most part.

if it isn't the imma shove it down your throat uber furries, its the over abundance of these holier-than-thou ass holes who seem to saturate the forums. lord help 'em. (or what ever deity you waste your time on) not to say there aren't any good people here, because there are. furries are some of the most accepting people you'll ever meet.

but!

but.

most of the times they make me want to tear my hair out and run away from my computer screaming hysterically.


----------



## Fur and Toast (Apr 30, 2010)

What do I hate? 
ãƒ»I hate how it's absolutely impossible to describe this hobby to people without them losing every ounce of respect for you/ thinking you are into bestiality 
ãƒ»although guilty of this a little myself, people love to be attention whores, especially calling it a "lifestyle"
ãƒ» people take furry porn to a WHOLE different level...
ãƒ» the crazies
ãƒ» people who have to swear up and down their straight in this community ( i do see it as predominately homosexual )
all I can think of ATM


----------



## Bando (Apr 30, 2010)

Fur and Toast said:


> What do I hate?
> ãƒ»I hate how it's absolutely impossible to describe this hobby to people without them losing every ounce of respect for you/ thinking you are into bestiality
> ãƒ»although guilty of this a little myself, people love to be attention whores, especially calling it a "lifestyle"
> ãƒ» people take furry porn to a WHOLE different level...
> ...



Nice first post up until the bold. Like 50-some percent of the fandom is straight.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

Fur and Toast said:


> What do I hate?
> ãƒ»I hate how it's absolutely impossible to describe this hobby to people without them losing every ounce of respect for you/ thinking you are into bestiality
> ãƒ»although guilty of this a little myself, people love to be attention whores, especially calling it a "lifestyle"
> ãƒ» people take furry porn to a WHOLE different level...
> ...


lol Awesome first post. Welcome to FAF.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

Fur and Toast said:


> What do I hate?
> ãƒ»I hate how it's absolutely impossible to describe this hobby to people without them losing every ounce of respect for you/ thinking you are into bestiality
> ãƒ»although guilty of this a little myself, people love to be attention whores, especially calling it a "lifestyle"
> ãƒ» people take furry porn to a WHOLE different level...
> ...




I like toast.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Nice first post up until the bold. Like 50-some percent of the fandom is straight.


Huuuuuum... How can WE help? :B


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> lol Awesome first post. Welcome to FAF.



I like toast. toast man is cool.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I like toast. toast man is cool.


Want me to butter your toast?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Want me to butter your toast?



feels good man.

spread that jam on good.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 30, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> feels good man.
> 
> spread that jam on good.


::makes sure to get deep down in the crevasses::


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 30, 2010)

0.o

*gets out camera*

this is so going on Myspace...


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> ::makes sure to get deep down in the crevasses::


 
Say um where exactly are you putting this stuff on Zrcalo?


----------



## Fur and Toast (Apr 30, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> lol Awesome first post. Welcome to FAF.


Thank you, thank you ^^


----------



## Mentova (Apr 30, 2010)

Fur and Toast said:


> Thank you, thank you ^^


Wanna yiff?


----------



## Fur and Toast (Apr 30, 2010)

pfft... who doesn't?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Fur and Toast said:


> pfft... who doesn't?


 I don't, I never yiff though I occasionally fuck a lady or two :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I don't, I never yiff though I occasionally fuck a dude or two :3



fix'd lol


----------



## Ames (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I don't, I never fuck though I occasionally yiff a furfag or two :3





Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> fix'd lol



...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

JamesB said:


> ...


Mine's better. :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> fix'd lol


 
I don't see how you fix something if it wasn't broken in the first place :V



JamesB said:


> ...


 I'd never fuck another furry female or otherwise, who knows where they've been D:


----------



## Ames (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I'd never fuck another furry female or otherwise, who knows where they've been D:



Good idea.  Who knows what kinds of diseases they carry in their rainbow-colored secretions?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Good idea. Who knows what kinds of diseases they carry in their rainbow-colored secretions?


 pretty much :\


----------



## Ixis (Apr 30, 2010)

The smell. If you've been to a con you'll know about it.


----------



## Ixis (Apr 30, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Good idea.  Who knows what kinds of diseases they carry in their rainbow-colored secretions?



For the record, GOOD LUCK anyway.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Apr 30, 2010)

I hate shitty artists asking for two hundred bucks for a line in mspaint.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 30, 2010)

Ixis said:


> The smell. If you've been to a con you'll know about it.



I know.
I want to bring a Gas mask next time I go into the game room.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 30, 2010)

Ben said:


> Believe me, I know that whenever someone asks for "RULE 34 ON X", they're just looking for masturbation material. Unless you laugh while you're jacking it, which would be highly creepy, in all honesty.



I wasn't asking for rule 34, I was referencing it with disgust.  Big difference.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 30, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> easy.



easy is a reason now?


----------



## Willow (Apr 30, 2010)

Ixis said:


> The smell. If you've been to a con you'll know about it.


I can only imagine


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey Ixis, 2 gryphon is over-rated.


Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I know.
> I want to bring a Gas mask next time I go into the game room.


Trust me I've smelt worse and by worse, the worst thing I have ever smelt ever was a shit left in a airtight box for months.
Don't know how it got there, but that was the absolute worst thing I have ever ever smelt.


Also *sadface* cause two more posts and this thread is getting closed :'(


----------



## Attaman (Apr 30, 2010)

Persecution complexes, demanded entitlements, that I can't get in on the exploitation of it like several other people (who have done it either to make a point, or because [Youtube] Furries are easily yanked sheep who can become your own private army with enough "FURRIEZ RULEZ!!!1one!" propaganda).

That about sums it up.  First because "OMG WE = TEH BLACKS & GAYS UR ANTI-FUR COMMENTS DEY RACIST I REPORT JOO!" is not only horrendous in grammar and logic, but a _valid, often-encouraged train of thought_ in the fandom.  Second because, well, Furries ask for a lot of special treatment for a group that's "Fursecuted" (Which, BTW, reminds me:  Dislike much of the Furry Jargon).  Third because I want to get fucking rich by claiming I'll lead an army against "Teh ebil ebil Trollz".

Oh yeah, final thing I hate:  Hypocrisy in the fandom.  Specifically, "Lol look at dose otaku dey be perverts u find hentai evrywar".  "So, you're a Furry.  You like Yiff?"  "OMG HOW DAR U STEREOTYPE!  THERE'S MORE TO THE FANDOM THAN SEX U FUKIN' HATER HOW DARE YOU INSULT ME FUR WHAT I DO MIND UR BUSINESS IF U DON'T LIKE MY HOBBY THEN DON'T SAY ANYTHING TROLL TROLL REPORT U!"  At least I acknowledge I'm an irredeemable nerd :mrgreen:


----------



## Mentova (Apr 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Hey Ixis, 2 gryphon is over-rated.
> 
> Trust me I've smelt worse and by worse, the worst thing I have ever smelt ever was a shit left in a airtight box for months.
> Don't know how it got there, but that was the absolute worst thing I have ever ever smelt.
> ...


I agree, 2 is a terrible person and needs to get his shins broken with a metal bat.

Also how in the _hell_ did that happen?


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I agree, 2 is a terrible person and needs to get his shins broken with a metal bat.
> 
> Also how in the _hell_ did that happen?


Why do people even listen to him anymore?

Also I don't know, I don't wanna know, but that smell was so horrendous I didn't puke I just had this look on my face of "OMG WTF IS THIS?!!"


Also damnit, we're at 500 posts.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


>


 



http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/6166/newpicture1.png


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)

I can live with that. I get rewarded:


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I can live with that. I get rewarded:


 
heh guess who's a furry


----------



## Icky (Apr 30, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Why do people even listen to him anymore?
> 
> Also I don't know, I don't wanna know, but that smell was so horrendous I didn't puke I just had this look on my face of "OMG WTF IS THIS?!!"
> 
> ...



Have no fear, the 500-post limit is only for Forum Games. We're cool here.

...What are we even talking about in here?


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Have no fear, the 500-post limit is only for Forum Games. We're cool here.
> 
> ...What are we even talking about in here?


 
Nothing much, I'm just playing mind games with HAXX here ^^


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> heh guess who's a furry



Look who wants a piece of the furry.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 30, 2010)

I had no idea he had steam.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I had no idea he had steam.



Hell yeah. We been owning people up on TF2.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Hell yeah. We been owning people up on TF2.


Play a real man's game!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I had no idea he had steam.


who had steam?



Heckler & Koch said:


> Play a real man's game!


 Your mom?


----------



## Mentova (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> who had steam?
> 
> 
> Your mom?


You.

And BC2 > TF2.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You.
> 
> And BC2 > TF2.



Pfft you dun even play it. Ive gotten everything unlocked.


----------



## Mentova (Apr 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Pfft you dun even play it. Ive gotten everything unlocked.


I do, it's just that Just Cause 2 has been soaking up all of my interest in shoot shit :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You.
> 
> And BC2 > TF2.


 
Why do you here me quote a lot of stuff from TF2, the game is awesome and my sentry is aiming at you ^^


----------



## Mentova (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Why do you here me quote a lot of stuff from TF2, the game is awesome and my sentry is aiming at you ^^


SENTRAH DOOOOWN!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> SENTRAH DOOOOWN!


 I TOLD YOU NOT TO TOUCH THAT DARN THING!
...
CREAM GRAVY!!!


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> ...What are we even talking about in here?


Things you hate about furries and the fandom.


south syde dobe said:


> Why do you here me quote a lot of stuff from TF2, the game is awesome and my sentry is aiming at you ^^


That sentry is a spy!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I TOLD YOU NOT TO TOUCH THAT DARN THING!
> ...
> CREAM GRAVY!!!


SPAI SAPPIN' MAI SENTREH!

Also I was a creepy stalker and added you. :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> SPAI SAPPIN' MAI SENTREH!
> 
> Also I was a creepy stalker and added you. :V


Yea so HAXX told me so :\






Hey you and haxx share common interests after all


----------



## Bando (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yea so HAXX told me so :\
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol.

Haxx is a fox now? SHIT.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Haxx is a fox now? SHIT.


 They converted his ass thanks to Heckler and his surprise buttsecks D:


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 30, 2010)

What about me? Aren't I the biggest contributor...? Yay radiated gayness!


----------



## Mentova (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Yea so HAXX told me so :\
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damnit! I must've infected him. I've been talking to him on steam as well. It's like werewolves but instead of a lust for blood you lust for cock.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)

NOT UH.

I am Doomguy >:[


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> What about me? Aren't I the biggest contributor...? Yay radiated gayness!


You're not faggy enough...


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)

See? Doomguy. No lust for god damn fox koch.

Or sentry turrets.

Just imps.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> See? Doomguy. No lust for god damn fox koch.
> 
> Or sentry turrets.
> 
> Just imps.


 He's back to normal or as normal as it seems *bro's fist* congrats on not being converted to the cock suckers of the fandom ^^


----------



## Mentova (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> He's back to normal or as normal as it seems *bro's fist* congrats on not being converted to the cock suckers of the fandom ^^


It's a lie. He's just hiding his true form.


----------



## TDK (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> He's back to normal or as normal as it seems *bro's fist* congrats on not being converted to the cock suckers of the fandom ^^



Yeah, i'm happy for him too *quiet clap*



> What do you hate about the furry fandom?



TOO MANY HONKYS :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

TDK said:


> Y
> 
> TOO MANY HONKYS :V


 
This is true


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> See? Doomguy. No lust for god damn fox koch.
> 
> Or sentry turrets.
> 
> Just imps.


Aww, I liked the murry purry furry.  

You should draw your little trooper thing, then everyone wins.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Aww, I liked the murry purry furry.
> 
> You should draw your little trooper thing, then everyone wins.



:3 draw Doomguy as a furry fox? Lol I've thought about it.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> :3 draw Doomguy as a furry fox? Lol I've thought about it.


 Don't do it, draw him as a mushroom and then get high just from looking at it xD


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> :3 draw Doomguy as a furry fox? Lol I've thought about it.


You totally should. The more art you show to the public, the better. 

Oh, and you don't own my userpage. I would've messaged you when I saw that a few days ago, but then I'd want to check the other 4000+ unread messages I have.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Don't do it, draw him as a mushroom and then get high just from looking at it xD



I lol'd hard.

Wooaaaaaaah. Like, the armor is green, bro!


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I lol'd hard.
> 
> Wooaaaaaaah. Like, the armor is green, bro!


 I know right and man my hand is bigger than my other hand...this is some crazy shit @.@


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You totally should. The more art you show to the public, the better.
> 
> Oh, and you don't own my userpage. I would've messaged you when I saw that a few days ago, but then I'd want to check the other 4000+ unread messages I have.



So unloved!

:<


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> So unloved!
> 
> :<


 
lmao xD


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> So unloved!
> 
> :<


Aww, you know I love you. Like a troll. â™¥


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Aww, you know I love you. Like a troll. â™¥



Whooh wait. I am a troll...that wouldn't be a kind of incest would it?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 30, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Whooh wait. I am a troll...that wouldn't be a kind of incest would it?


I wish, that'd be hot.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I wish, that'd be hot.


That profile is awesome cause it has some of the most bad ass people on FAF on the right side :3


----------



## Mentova (Apr 30, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> That profile is awesome cause it has some of the most bad ass people on FAF on the right side :3


I'm not on it, so it sucks.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 30, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I'm not on it, so it sucks.


 Nope, its awesome man...maybe next time you'll be on it ^^


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 30, 2010)

RECTUM TEARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR

that is all


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 30, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> RECTUM TEARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
> 
> that is all


I cringed.


----------



## Aleu (Apr 30, 2010)

what do I hate about the fandom?

well...nothing other than what I hate about other people


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 30, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> what do I hate about the fandom?
> 
> well...nothing other than what I hate about other people


http://www.klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey.php
Check, towards the bottom about how many zoophiles.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> http://www.klisoura.com/ot_furrysurvey.php
> Check, towards the bottom about how many zoophiles.


45% like anime?

For shame...


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> 45% like anime?
> 
> For shame...


That's a worse statistic than the bestiality one. ):


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> 45% like anime?
> 
> For shame...


Considering how most furries fill up half the geek hierarchy it's not surprising.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Considering how most furries fill up half the geek hierarchy it's not surprising.


But it is depressing.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But it is depressing.


You don't like animÃ© triangle heads?


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You don't like animÃ© triangle heads?


Can't say I do.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You don't like animÃ© triangle heads?


wha?


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> wha?



^This.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> wha?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


>


Oh, anime sucks even more at anatomy than me.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh, anime sucks even more at anatomy than me.


Thus "triangle heads".


----------



## Luca (May 1, 2010)

What do I hate? Just when you think some furries can get no lower you suddenly discover  a whole new sub group that blows the previous out of the water.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Luca said:


> What do I hate? Just when you think some furries can get no lower you suddenly discover  a whole new sub group that blows the previous out of the water.


And with that... Welcome to FAF!


----------



## SirRob (May 1, 2010)

Not all anime characters have triangle faces.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Luca said:


> What do I hate? Just when you think some furries can get no lower you suddenly discover  a whole new sub group that blows the previous out of the water.


When you eventually find the lowest of furries, you eventually turn into one of us fafers or become a an actual troll or join the furverts or leave the fandom.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> When you eventually find the lowest of furries, you eventually turn into one of us fafers or become a an actual troll or join the furverts or leave the fandom.


What _is_ the lowest of furries? Babyfurs?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Not all anime characters have triangle faces.


CANNOT UNSEE. D:


----------



## Luca (May 1, 2010)

Well I sure as hell an't joining the furverts on that eventful day.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> What _is_ the lowest of furries? Babyfurs?


Imagine everything we mock in one person.


Luca said:


> Well I sure as hell an't joining the furverts on that eventful day.


Join us, it is your destiny.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Imagine everything we mock in one person.


Is that even physically or mentally possible?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Is that even physically or mentally possible?


Ein the Corgi.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Ein the Corgi.


It was Ein, and wasn't he just a pedo?

Damn your ninja edit!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Is that even physically or mentally possible?


Yes, luckily they tend to be newfurs who were sickfucks before they became furries and joined because of the hugbox.  Luckily the majority of them get run off fast, unfortunately not fast enough.


Heckler & Koch said:


> It was Ein, and wasn't he just a pedo?


He admitted it on the mainsite that's why they banned him.


----------



## Luca (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Join us, it is your destiny.


Do you have uniforms?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Luca said:


> Do you have uniforms?


No, but we do have free healthcare.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> It was Ein, and wasn't he just a pedo?
> 
> Damn your ninja edit!


Haha, beat you.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yes, luckily they tend to be newfurs who were sickfucks before they became furries and joined because of the hugbox.  Luckily the majority of them get run off fast, unfortunately not fast enough.
> 
> He admitted it on the mainsite that's why they banned him.


Oh he actually did admit to it? I thought they banned him because of that comment about getting a stiffy from spanking the girl he babysits.

Also, will there ever be a day and age where most furries arn't dirty perverts?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh he actually did admit to it? I thought they banned him because of that comment about getting a stiffy from spanking the girl he babysits.


He should get v& like Alan the Panda.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh he actually did admit to it? I thought they banned him because of that comment about getting a stiffy from spanking the girl he babysits.
> 
> Also, will there ever be a day and age where most furries arn't dirty perverts?


Nah, I found out he admitted it.


The problem is the fandom is growing surprisingly fast and the sickfucks tend to be the newfurs.  So once the fandom slows down growing logic would stand to reason not as much, but not by much.


----------



## Luca (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> No, but we do have free healthcare.


Hmm... I guess thats good enough.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> No, but we do have free healthcare.


SOCIALIST!


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 1, 2010)

Taren, Haxx is looking for you in the other thread


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> SOCIALIST!


Damn I've been found out.
*zaps sentry*


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Nah, I found out he admitted it.
> 
> 
> The problem is the fandom is growing surprisingly fast and the sickfucks tend to be the newfurs.  So once the fandom slows down growing logic would stand to reason not as much, but not by much.


Awesome. Now that him and axelfox are gone the two most annoying posters here are gone... until someone else rises up to take their place. :V

Also I thought all the newbz were normal, not perverted people who pissed off all the freaks for, well, not being freaks?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Taren, Haxx is looking for you in the other thread


Oh god, I'm afraid to look.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Oh god, I'm afraid to look.



You're gonna be Blue's manager for a porn shoot I guess..


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Also I thought all the newbz were normal, not perverted people who pissed off all the freaks for, well, not being freaks?


I said most of the newfurs are normal, the thing is we have dog monglers come into the fandom cause they find acceptance here.

The thing is considering how incredibly fast the fandom grew after anthrocon last year, we only have 55 days to make sure we don't get labelled as dog fuckers or something by the media otherwise that'd be the type of people joining.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> You're gonna be Blue's manager for a porn shoot I guess..


Okay!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Okay!


Can I be the cameraman?


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

We already discussed and I am still her manager.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Can I be the cameraman?


We need a shark for the watersports. 

Sharks are really good at jumping through hoops and swimming fast.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

Hell yeah Cannon can be a cameraman.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> We need a shark for the watersports.


...eww


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> ...eww


What? You don't like swimming and jumping through hoops?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

Pfft I need him for the Camera, Taren! Besides, I am directing a porno with otters and foxes...and maybe a bear...not dolphins, foxes, and bears!


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What? You don't like swimming and jumping through hoops?


watersports is the name of a fetish.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> watersports is the name of a fetish.


Ewwwww. You guys are fucking gross. :X


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Ewwwww. You guys are fucking gross. :X



Says the furry.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Says the furry.


Says the guy who bumped uglies with Barney.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Says the guy who bumped uglies with Barney.



It was a imp! I swear to God! And it was only a one night stand! I killed the bitch the next day cause she was spitting fire and shit!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

HAXX said:


> It was a imp! I swear to God! And it was only a one night stand! I killed the bitch the next day cause she was spitting fire and shit!


Whatever helps you sleep at night. :3


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night. :3



>:[


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

BITCHES LOVE ME!


----------



## RoqsWolf (May 1, 2010)

Furry Pride, EXCESSIVE drama and having people tell you about how they like <Blank Bizare fetish> The first time you meet them


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> Furry Pride, EXCESSIVE drama and having people tell you about how they like <Blank Bizare fetish> The first time you meet them


The last part makes it much easier to wed out the freaks from the normals though.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> BITCHES LOVE ME!


Girl dogs?


----------



## RoqsWolf (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> The last part makes it much easier to wed out the freaks from the normals though.


Agreed, but it always results in drama. Nothing a block can't deal with.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> Agreed, but it always results in drama. Nothing a block can't deal with.


Plus some of us don't want to hear about people's creepy fetishes. D:


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> Agreed, but it always results in drama. Nothing a block can't deal with.


Exactly. If within the first hour or so of talking they tell you of their love of dragon-dog-cats pissing in each others eye sockets while cockvoring each other then you just hit block and move on.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Girl dogs?


 
NOOOOO


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> NOOOOO


RICK ROLL D:


----------



## RoqsWolf (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Exactly. If within the first hour or so of talking they tell you of their love of dragon-dog-cats pissing in each others eye sockets while cockvoring each other then you just hit block and move on.


Yeah XD, I had an occasion once though where I was talking to a local fur and within a few minuets the dude had told me about his love for nudism and showed me pics of him which where of him shirtless with his moobs out.  Kind of creepy the the thought that someone like that is a few minuets away o.o


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> RICK ROLL D:


Darth vader does not equal rickroll.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> Yeah XD, I had an occasion once though where I was talking to a local fur and within a few minuets the dude had told me about his love for nudism and showed me pics of him which where of him shirtless with his moobs out.  Kind of creepy the the thought that someone like that is a few minuets away o.o


xD Moobies.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Darth vader does not equal rickroll.


 But I can tell he didn't like it so I still say it was successful.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> But I can tell he didn't like it so I still say it was successful.


I liked it more than you'll ever know... ;3


----------



## Yena (May 1, 2010)

How so many people troll it.

Even them selves. They troll eachother. And there's a bunch of immature smartasses and stuff.

Other than that it's fine.

Oh yeah and alot of them play violent games for L4D. I play no violent games.
In other words, Klonoa FTW.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Yena said:


> How so many people troll it.
> 
> Even them selves. They troll eachother. And there's a bunch of immature smartasses and stuff.
> 
> ...


This post is wrong in so many ways...


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Yena said:


> In other words, Klonoa FTW.


Klonoa was pretty good.


----------



## Yena (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This post is wrong in so many ways...


 
1. I'm not a troll.
2. I don't play violent games. And I don't want anyone to suffer.
3. I actually care for the enviroment and aim to do nothing but help nature in the future.


I'm basically... the natural furry.


----------



## Nepmen (May 1, 2010)

Yena said:


> 2. I don't play violent games. And I don't want anyone to suffer.


Because playing violent games means you're a murderer


----------



## Bando (May 1, 2010)

Yena said:


> How so many people troll it.
> 
> Even them selves. They troll eachother. And there's a bunch of immature smartasses and stuff.
> 
> ...



I died a little inside.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

I hate that random people from FAF and SL IM me trying to yiff me. D:


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Yena said:


> 1. I'm not a troll.
> 2. I don't play violent games. And I don't want anyone to suffer.
> 3. I actually care for the enviroment and aim to do nothing but help nature in the future.
> 
> ...





Furries have no right to complain about being trolled as the bring it on themselves.
There is nothing wrong with people who play violent video games. Having a preference for less violent games (nearly every videogame in existence has some degree of violence in it) is ok, but don't act all high and mighty about it.
I don't know where that came from... so do I?


----------



## Redregon (May 1, 2010)

what i hate about the fandom?

the "you MUST accept me/everything/my kinks because i'm a furry" attitude.


----------



## Taralack (May 1, 2010)

Yena said:


> Oh yeah and alot of them play violent games for L4D. I play no violent games.



Just... lol.


----------



## Attaman (May 1, 2010)

Yena said:


> How so many people troll it.


  To be fair, a lot of those slapped with the trolling frequently often deserve it.  The guy on Youtube who preaches about how they're going to hack all the evil trollz websites and take them down; the gal who files Copyright Claims / claims of Hate Speech because someone made a passing comment about Furries being horny buggers in their video about some movie / series; the 30 year old demanding that they be treated like a normal person whilst their avatar is cropped furry porn, their sig links to more furry porn, they speak like a ten year old who just learned furry words and how to RP, and so on.

It's also not like people don't troll other fandoms.  Furries just tend to bitch about it more.  



Yena said:


> Even them selves. They troll eachother. And there's a bunch of immature smartasses and stuff.


  Note that just because you make threads about mature fetishes and the like, does not make the topics any more mature than mocking someone who does. 



Yena said:


> Other than that it's fine.


  By any chance do you follow a certain Youtuber that claims the "Ebil ebil trolls" are what's killing the Fandom, and that without them it'd be on its way to post-scarcity?



Yena said:


> Oh yeah and alot of them play violent games for L4D. I play no violent games.


  This sounds more like a superiority thing, akin to "A lot of them eat meat, I don't eat meat."



Yena said:


> In other words, Klonoa FTW.


  Now, this part I can concur with.



Yena said:


> 1. I'm not a troll.


  But they're strong and can regenerate when hit with anything other than fire and sometimes acid. 

Oh, wait, wrong trolls.



Yena said:


> 2. I don't play violent games. And I don't want anyone to suffer.


Er, no-one is suffering in a violent game, if that's the connection you're making.  As for physical-world suffering (mental or physical in nature), while I don't go out of the way to instigate it on a personal level, you must realize that it's a part of nature.  It happens.  To pretty much anything that can think, even.



Yena said:


> 3. I actually care for the enviroment and aim to do nothing but help nature in the future.


  Doesn't that, I 'unno, prove to be impossible?  Nothing can be purely beneficial to nature, at least completely.  You can be beneficial on the larger scale, or beneficial on the smaller scale, but not both.  You need to eat, and if you eat, something in nature isn't eating that (or isn't developing any more).  



Yena said:


> I'm basically... the natural furry.


  Did someone just twist my stomach psionically?  I felt a sharp pain in my gut as I read this.


----------



## Browder (May 1, 2010)

Yena said:


> I'm basically... the natural furry.



I have the most problem with this, I think. How can one be a 'natural furry' other than showing an interest in the fandom? Are you somehow 'more' furry than we are because you're upset that forum culture isn't what you want it to be? That's pretty arrogant. You can't complain that FAF lacks morals because they're not _your_ morals.

Oops, I disagreed with you. I guess I'm less of a furry.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 1, 2010)

Redregon said:


> what i hate about the fandom?
> 
> the "you MUST accept me/everything/my kinks because i'm a furry" attitude.


Yeah people with that attitude really need to be kicked out.


----------



## Tyhnu (May 1, 2010)

I specifically hate the ones that spew out tons of scat and inflation art. I'm usually pretty good at understanding and putting up with weird fetishes but those are just not sexy in any way. That and sparkledogs. Just sparkledogs.


----------



## kyle19 (May 1, 2010)

The fact that anyone can just say they're a furry, and that makes it ok for their actions.


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Er, no-one is suffering in a violent game, if that's the connection you're making.



That's wrong.

I suffered all the way through Resident Evil 4.


----------



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

Yena said:


> 1. I'm not a troll.
> 2. I don't play violent games. And I don't want anyone to suffer.
> 3. I actually care for the enviroment and aim to do nothing but help nature in the future.
> 
> ...


..exactly what could be considered a _natural_ furry?

Aren't most of us here natural furries? Or is it like, a furry that grows out of the ground or walks around naked?


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..exactly what could be considered a _natural_ furry?



I've had a shit in the countryside before, behind a tree. Now _that_ is natural.

Also, I once ate a natural yoghurt, eaten many kinds of natural animal and occasionally I let out some perfectly natural methane.


----------



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I've had a shit in the countryside before, behind a tree. Now _that_ is natural.
> 
> Also, I once ate a natural yoghurt, eaten many kinds of natural animal and occasionally I let out some perfectly natural methane.


I just ate some natural strawberries


----------



## TashkentFox (May 1, 2010)

I ate a natural lamb earlier.


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

So basically, we are all more natural than that other guy.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> So basically, we are all more natural than that other guy.


 
I guess so @_@


----------



## Yena (May 1, 2010)

Hmm, when I said it's full of trolls, I guess I was right... I'm the only sane one here.


----------



## Yaril47 (May 1, 2010)

Alstor said:


> The people that shove furry down everyone else's throat and expect to be treated like everyday people. Can't you just realize that there will never be a time where everyone fully understands and respects furries? Just keep it inside the fandom.
> 
> Also, furry pride.



That is true, people will never fully understand what a furry really is; they'll hopefully respect you as a furry, but they don't want to talk or here about the furry fandom


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Yena said:


> Hmm, when I said it's full of trolls, I guess I was right... I'm the only sane one here.


Actually you're pretty god damned crazy.


----------



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

Yena said:


> Hmm, when I said it's full of trolls, I guess I was right... I'm the only sane one here.


You sniff butts and you're calling us insane?


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You sniff butts and you're calling us insane?


Let's just leave that one be. Judging by his posts he has his head so far up his own self righteous ass that he honestly thinks he is above us all.


----------



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Let's just leave that one be. Judging by his posts he has his head so far up his own self righteous ass that he honestly thinks he is above us all.


I haven't seen him post often really


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I haven't seen him post often really


Either have I, but you can tell by his few posts that he's pretty disconnected from reality.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Either have I, but you can tell by his few posts that he's pretty disconnected from reality.



well, long exposure to FAF can do that.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> That's wrong.
> 
> I suffered all the way through Resident Evil 4.



Horrible acting, horrible story...  Decent controls on the wii version tbh...


----------



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Either have I, but you can tell by his few posts that he's pretty disconnected from reality.


Oh now I see

This is in reference to the natural furry comment I feel


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Oh now I see
> 
> This is in reference to the natural furry comment I feel


That, and his whole "I'm better then you because I don't play violent videogames" shit. There was other stuff but I am way too lazy to go back through the thread. :V


----------



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That, and his whole "I'm better then you because I don't play violent videogames" shit. There was other stuff but I am way too lazy to go back through the thread. :V


There was that too


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Horrible acting, horrible story...  Decent controls on the wii version tbh...



it was alright, but the older ones were so much better.



Heckler & Koch said:


> That, and his whole "I'm better then you because I don't play violent videogames" shit. There was other stuff but I am way too lazy to go back through the thread. :V



wow, that's retarded. how can someone think they are better just because they don't play video games?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That, and his whole "I'm better then you because I don't play violent videogames" shit. There was other stuff but I am way too lazy to go back through the thread. :V



A lot of people play violent games.

He is on a furry board which is sexually deviant to begin with. He has no right to talk about the correlation between outside sources and moral behavior.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> it was alright, but the older ones were so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that's retarded. how can someone think they are better just because they don't play video games?


Oh no he plays videogames BUT HE DOESN'T PLAY THOSE EVAL VIOLANCE GAEMZ1


----------



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> it was alright, but the older ones were so much better.
> 
> 
> 
> wow, that's retarded. how can someone think they are better just because they don't play video games?


I personally liked RE4 (the PS2 version is better) I just hated the fact that it was one huge escort mission

When you think about it, most video games are violent


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I personally liked RE4 (the PS2 version is better) I just hated the fact that it was one huge escort mission
> 
> When you think about it, most video games are violent


Yes I know, I pointed out his flawed logic. :V


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Oh no he plays videogames BUT HE DOESN'T PLAY THOSE EVAL VIOLANCE GAEMZ1



lol, that is kind of impossible seeing as how most video games have some form of violence in them.



WillowWulf said:


> I personally liked RE4 (the PS2 version is better) I just hated the fact that it was one huge escort mission
> 
> When you think about it, most video games are violent



yeah, i kinda hated that too. ashley was such a pain in the ass.

and that is true.


----------



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yes I know, I pointed out his flawed logic. :V


So..since my entire library is basically violent video games
Does this make me an evil furry?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 1, 2010)

I hate the arrogant asshats : D


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

Violent games do not make violent people, and I will fucking destroy anyone who says otherwise.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So..since my entire library is basically violent video games
> Does this make me an evil furry?


Yes, it makes me an evil furry too.

I'm currently DLing and installing FO3 off steam OH MAH GAWD! I AM SO EVIL! D=


----------



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yeah, i kinda hated that too. ashley was such a pain in the ass.


That's what makes the PS2 version better, cuz after you beat it, you get an extra special costume..which includes a suit of armor for Ashley

So you can use her as bait and her health _never_ goes down


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (May 1, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That's what makes the PS2 version better, cuz after you beat it, you get an extra special costume..which includes a suit of armor for Ashley
> 
> So you can use her as bait and her health _never_ goes down


 
As I read that all that I saw was "ashley" and "_never_ goes down"


----------



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> As I read that all that I saw was "ashley" and "_never_ goes down"


..and somehow..I feel that's a true statement in itself


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Violent games do not make violent people



i agree with this, 100%



WillowWulf said:


> That's what makes the PS2 version better, cuz after you beat it, you get an extra special costume..which includes a suit of armor for Ashley
> 
> So you can use her as bait and her health _never_ goes down



yeah, i know, but before you beat it, she is just so damn annoying! she constantly gets grabbed and killed and she won't shut up about it either!


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

One time my sister and I spent like a half hour killing Ashley in every way we possibly could think of.


----------



## Ratte (May 1, 2010)

Hardcore post.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> One time my sister and I spent like a half hour killing Ashley in every way we possibly could think of.



lol, sounds like fun.


----------



## makmakmob (May 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Hardcore post.



DATK MAXTER I AM NOT WORTYY OF THEE


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> wow, that's retarded. how can someone think they are better just because they don't play video games?



Because they want this article to be real http://news.vgchartz.com/news.php?id=7218


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Because they want this article to be real http://news.vgchartz.com/news.php?id=7218



just goes to show how ignorant and stupid the government is v.v


----------



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Hardcore post.


Ratteee :3


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Violent games do not make violent people, and I will fucking destroy anyone who says otherwise.



I dunno, I've broken a lot of guitars while playing The Who songs on Rock Band.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I dunno, I've broken a lot of guitars while playing The Who songs on Rock Band.



lol, i would love to see you play through the fire and flames on guitar hero 3 then >:3


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, i would love to see you play through the fire and flames on guitar hero 3 then >:3



I can't beat it...well I might on Hard but expert...psh no. T^T


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, i would love to see you play through the fire and flames on guitar hero 3 then >:3


God damnit I forgot all about dragonfarce and now you bring their evil back into my mind.


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> God damnit I forgot all about dragonfarce and now you bring their evil back into my mind.



you mean Studioforce? :V


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> you mean Studioforce? :V


Studiofarce.

Best of both names.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I can't beat it...well I might on Hard but expert...psh no. T^T



lol, i can ^_^



Heckler & Koch said:


> God damnit I forgot all about dragonfarce and now you bring their evil back into my mind.



um, it's dragonforce and personally they are my fav band.
p.s. please stop dissing my band.


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, i can ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



-facepalm- god, a fanboy of a fake band.


----------



## Attaman (May 1, 2010)

Yena said:


> Hmm, when I said it's full of trolls, I guess I was right... I'm the only sane one here.



I'm not sure whether to file this under Ad Hominem or Genetic Fallacy.  Regardless, a counter to my post this does not make.  Care to try again, this time countering the few points I made with actual counter-arguments?



Voidrunners said:


> That's wrong.
> 
> I suffered all the way through Resident Evil 4.


  Hey, I got this game called Halo 2 sitting on my desk.  I'm sure it'll make you feel a lot better...


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, i can ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This isn't going to end well. 

You realize that dragonforce is an extremely fake band right? They are horrendously bad during shows (and are known for it), their music is sped up and messed with in the studios so it sounds like their guitarists play much faster, etc?

They are pretty much the bane of any true metal fan's existence.


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> This isn't going to end well.
> 
> You realize that dragonforce is an extremely fake band right? They are horrendously bad during shows (and are known for it), their music is sped up and messed with in the studios so it sounds like their guitarists play much faster, etc?
> 
> They are pretty much the bane of any true metal fan's existence.



also their songs are the same thing with different lyrics.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> -facepalm- god, a fanboy of a fake band.



hate to tell you, but they aren't fake.



Heckler & Koch said:


> This isn't going to end well.
> 
> You realize that dragonforce is an extremely fake band right? They are horrendously bad during shows (and are known for it), their music is sped up and messed with in the studios so it sounds like their guitarists play much faster, etc?
> 
> They are pretty much the bane of any true metal fan's existence.



they are not fake, and that was only during inhuman rampage. plus, no it is not.

and please just drop this. go on to another subject.


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Hey, I got this game called Halo 2 sitting on my desk.  I'm sure it'll make you feel a lot better...



*PREPARE FOR DIE*


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 1, 2010)

NO

YOU WILL SIT THERE, AND LISTEN TO US TELL YOU WHY YOU HAVE BAD TASTE

*listens to Mars Volta*


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> hate to tell you, but they aren't fake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Listen to better bands, ie any band that is not StudioFarce.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> hate to tell you, but they aren't fake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, just no... They are fake.


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Listen to better bands, ie any band that is not StudioFarce.



Yeah. Like Nickelback.


----------



## Attaman (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> *PREPARE FOR DIE*



Then afterwards we can watch the Bloodrayne Movie.  I got both the sequels too so we can enjoy the experience completely!

As for the "Dragonforce =/= Fake" bit:  Listen to the CD track then the Live version (Starts 0:55-ish).  How much a quality difference do you notice?  You can try this with Dawn of Victory, Holy Thunderforce, and several other songs by Rhapsody of Fire, and you'll notice minimal difference between the two.

Funnily enough, you can tell a difference with Manowar, which has some of the better Metal tracks (IMO).


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Then afterwards we can watch the Bloodrayne Movie.  I got both the sequels too so we can enjoy the experience completely!



Uwe Boll must die.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Listen to better bands, ie any band that is not StudioFarce.



that is all a simple matter of opinion. so no.



Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude, just no... They are fake.



whatever, you have your opinions, i have mine.


----------



## Liam (May 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I keep on seeing people post, "what do you  like about furry" or some such.  Well let's go with the opposite, what  do you absolutely hate about the fandom?



At first I was just going to reply "You", but then I saw this post.


Fuzzy Alien said:


> The straight people.



I ... I just don't know how to ... or _what_ to say.
I just don't even...


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> that is all a simple matter of opinion. so no.
> 
> 
> 
> whatever, you have your opinions, i have mine.


No... dude, it's not an opinion. They really do alter their music assloads in the studios. Other bands _do_ alter their music, but not to the extent that dragonforce does.


----------



## Attaman (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Other bands _do_ alter their music, but not to the extent that dragonforce does.


I 'unno, listened to some of Blind Guardian's "Night at the Opera" tracks?


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> No... dude, it's not an opinion. They really do alter their music assloads in the studios. Other bands _do_ alter their music, but not to the extent that dragonforce does.



dude, just please be a man and drop it okay?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> that is all a simple matter of opinion. so no.
> 
> 
> 
> whatever, you have your opinions, i have mine.


Try to be less of a douche about it though.

I mean, I kinda like Dragonforce too but I don't get all pissy when people mock it.  I was serious about the Mars Volta comment:  their my favorite band and I can laugh off/agree with just about every complaint about their music.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Try to be less of a douche about it though.
> 
> I mean, I kinda like Dragonforce too but I don't get all pissy when people mock it.  I was serious about the Mars Volta comment:  their my favorite band and I can laugh off/agree with just about every complaint about their music.



sorry, i'm just slightly touchy when it comes to bands.


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> I 'unno, listened to some of Blind Guardian's "Night at the Opera" tracks?



never heard of them. :/


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> dude, just please be a man and drop it okay?


Dude just...

I'm not being a dick. They really do alter their music.

And here we go again with you getting all angry over something I say and flipping out on me. This is the 3rd time. Remember what happened last time? Stop it now.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude just...
> 
> I'm not being a dick. They really do alter their music.
> 
> And here we go again with you getting all angry over something I say and flipping out on me. This is the 3rd time. Remember what happened last time? Stop it now.



listen, i'm not flipping out. i just get touchy on this matter. now please be the better man, and drop it like it should be. i cannot for i tend to stick to situations.


----------



## Attaman (May 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> never heard of them. :/


Youtube.  Go.  Now.

They're good. Like, stupidly so.


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2010)

Attaman said:


> Youtube.  Go.  Now.
> 
> They're good. Like, stupidly so.



not too big on this genre but I'll give 'em a listen.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> sorry, i'm just slightly touchy when it comes to bands.


That is not an excuse.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> That is not an excuse.



i know, i apologize...


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> listen, i'm not flipping out. i just get touchy on this matter. now please be the better man, and drop it like it should be. i cannot for i tend to stick to situations.


Dude.

Stop getting offended so much over the internet. If you get this made over someone pointing out the flaws of a band you like I can only imagine how angry you get over other things.


----------



## Ratte (May 1, 2010)

What's going on here?


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude.
> 
> Stop getting offended so much over the internet. If you get this made over someone pointing out the flaws of a band you like I can only imagine how angry you get over other things.



i ask you again and again, but you refuse to drop this.


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

OH SHIT IT'S RATTE! RUN!


----------



## Willow (May 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> What's going on here?


I wanna know this too 

I think it's a music debate or something but I'm not sure


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> What's going on here?


Dragonforce got mentioned. I brought up that they are essentially a fake band, he started telling me that I'm wrong and it's just my opinion and that I need to stop saying that.


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> i ask you again and again, but you refuse to drop this.



To be fair, you are the one getting antsy over this. Just switch off the screen, change the thread, whatever.

Go sit down and listen to this Dragonface or whoever the fuck it is and calm down.


----------



## Attaman (May 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> What's going on here?



We sidetracked from hates of the fandom to Metal and what constitutes as good / bad.


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dragonforce got mentioned. I brought up that they are essentially a fake band, he started telling me that I'm wrong and it's just my opinion and that I need to stop saying that.



Actually, DragonForce are really quite good.

Watch this video of theirs and tell me I'm wrong: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4WEAHRLorM


----------



## Ratte (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dragonforce got mentioned. I brought up that they are essentially a fake band, he started telling me that I'm wrong and it's just my opinion and that I need to stop saying that.



Oh Christ.  I like a handful of the songs because I'm a dork, but what the fuck.

Turn off your router and take a chill pill, dude.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dragonforce got mentioned. I brought up that they are essentially *a fake band*, he started telling me that I'm wrong and it's just my opinion and that I need to stop saying that.



yeah, it is kinda the whole situation. as much as i hate to agree with the bolded part



Voidrunners said:


> To be fair, you are the one getting antsy over this. Just switch off the screen, change the thread, whatever.
> 
> Go sit down and listen to this Dragonface or whoever the fuck it is and calm down.



i know, can't help it though.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Oh Christ.  I like a handful of the songs because I'm a dork, but what the fuck.
> 
> Turn off your router and take a chill pill, dude.



sorry, i just get touchy when a band of mine s exploited or insulted.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yeah, it is kinda the whole situation. as much as i hate to agree with the bolded part
> 
> 
> 
> i know, can't help it though.


But you can help it.


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But you can help it.



although, fake bands don't normally mean bad.

Midnight Riders are pretty good and DethKlok :V


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 1, 2010)

T-Pain is a great musician and autotune is a viable tool of any artist.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But you can help it.



not really.



AleutheWolf said:


> although, fake bands don't normally mean bad.
> 
> Midnight Riders are pretty good and DethKlok :V



well, thank you for trying to help ^_^
and i like dethklok as a side note


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

Spinal Tap.

Actually, they're shit.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> not really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you can help it. Just calm down and stop taking internet posts as personal insults.

If you keep it up, you'll say the wrong thing to the wrong person and end up in some deep shit. : /

Thankfully you seem to hate me the most and I don't really give two shits about what you say about me. :V

However, other might, so you need to clam down man.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But you can help it. Just calm down and stop taking internet posts as personal insults.
> 
> If you keep it up, you'll say the wrong thing to the wrong person and end up in some deep shit. : /
> 
> ...



well, in all honesty, that would have pissed me off IRL.
yeah, i could say the same for you v.v
i don't hate you that much, but i am angry with you seeing as how you tend to start this most.
and i am calm, just a little...disappointed would be the word to sum it up.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> well, in all honesty, that would have pissed me off IRL.
> yeah, i could say the same for you v.v
> i don't hate you that much, but i am angry with you seeing as how you tend to start this most.
> and i am calm, just a little...disappointed would be the word to sum it up.


God grow up and stop taking everything so seriously.

Whenever you get upset at something remember its really not that important and 90% of the time you just look stupid.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> well, in all honesty, that would have pissed me off IRL.
> yeah, i could say the same for you v.v
> i don't hate you that much, but i am angry with you seeing as how you tend to start this most.
> and i am calm, just a little...disappointed would be the word to sum it up.


If a comment about a band that was true got you that mad then you need some thicker skin. : /

No, you really can't. You've derailed entire threads with your ranting before. However I'll take the blame for this since I was the one that pointed out dragonforce after you mentioned their guitar hero song.

I don't start most of it. Usually I say something to someone else and then you jump in and blow it out of proportion like the scotty being racist fiasco.

If you really are not angry over this than you need to be more conscious of the way you type. It's hard to show your actual emotions through text and the way you were typing out your sentences made it seem like you'd be angry.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> God grow up and stop taking everything so seriously.
> 
> Whenever you get upset at something remember its really not that important and 90% of the time you just look stupid.



and whenever you reply rudely to something that is not aimed to you, 100% the time, you look like a dick.


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2010)

@Attman: M'kay pretty good but not something I'd listen to religiously but I wouldn't automatically turn off the radio/switch to a different station if they came on.


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> However I'll take the blame for this since I was the one that pointed out dragonforce after you mentioned their guitar hero song.



I actually really like that song. Can't get enough of "The Beast and the Harlot". One of their best.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> and whenever you reply rudely to something that is not aimed to you, 100% the time, you look like a dick.


If you didn't want anyone to reply to anything you would not have posted it on a public forum that anyone can reply to.


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> and whenever you reply rudely to something that is not aimed to you, 100% the time, you look like a dick.



on public forums anyone can respond. It's basically sitting in a room with a bunch of people talking about shit. If someone says something then anyone can respond.


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I actually really like that song. Can't get enough of "The Beast and the Harlot". One of their best.



Dude...that's Avenged Sevenfold...


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> If a comment about a band that was true got you that mad then you need some thicker skin. : /
> 
> No, you really can't. You've derailed entire threads with your ranting before. However I'll take the blame for this since I was the one that pointed out dragonforce after you mentioned their guitar hero song.
> 
> ...



yeah, i know.

i apologize for that. and thank you.

well, you may not see it, but you kinda do. well, in my defense, he is a friend and that was very insulting to him and made him almost burst into tears. so i was only defending.

well, you may see hostility in it, but i only see slight hostility. i can understand how you can see some anger in this, but it is a little annoying when this persists. although, you are the one to say that in most situations like this one.


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Dude...that's Avenged Sevenfold...



Oh yeah, my bad.

I meant "Psychobilly Freakout".


----------



## Ditty (May 1, 2010)

Sloppily made fursuits that look like something out of a childhood nightmare?


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

Ditty said:


> Sloppily made fursuits that look like something out of a childhood nightmare?



Or fursuits with sloppy leavings on it.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> and whenever you reply rudely to something that is not aimed to you, 100% the time, you look like a dick.


Dude that is _exactly_ how your trend of going off on me started.

I was poking fun at scotty for his racist comments and you randomly swooped in and started yelling at me at how I am a terrible, selfish, and rude person.

Then you agreed to stop and sent messages to me apologizing and how it will never happen again and you want to be friends.

Then about a week or so later _you did the same thing_. Except that time you got a temp ban.

Think about that for a moment.


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Oh yeah, my bad.
> 
> I meant "Psychobilly Freakout".



That's Reverend Horton Heat...


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> If you didn't want anyone to reply to anything you would not have posted it on a public forum that anyone can reply to.



and if you didn't want to seem like a dick you would have gone along with the thread, not the argument that does not involve you.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Dude that is _exactly_ how your trend of going off on me started.
> 
> I was poking fun at scotty for his racist comments and you randomly swooped in and started yelling at me at how I am a terrible, selfish, and rude person.
> 
> ...



you know, i asked you to drop this two times, right?


----------



## Ditty (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Or fursuits with sloppy leavings on it.


Or both.


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> That's Reverend Horton Heat...



Really?

"Institutionalised"?


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Really?
> 
> "Institutionalised"?



lol, that song was fun to play on GH2, kinda tricky though.


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> you know, i asked you to drop this two times, right?


You know, that doesn't make it ok for you to be a hypocrite and start more drama on the forums, right?


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Really?
> 
> "Institutionalised"?



Suicidal Tendencies...

and you're listing stuff from GH2 ...which has no DragonForce songs...but is the better of the GH games.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You know, that doesn't make it ok for you to be a hypocrite and start more drama on the forums, right?



yeah, i have no excuse for that. all i can do for it is give an apology.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Suicidal Tendencies...
> 
> and you're listing stuff from GH2 ...which has no DragonForce songs...but is the better of the GH games.



yeah, GH2 had some pretty kick ass songs on it. easily one of my favs.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> and if you didn't want to seem like a dick you would have gone along with the thread, not the argument that does not involve you.


Well I wanted to get involved.  Its certainly within my right to, and you can't tell me not to because you don't like what I have to say.  :V


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yeah, i have no excuse for that. all i can do for it is give an apology.


Ok then, let's just both shut the hell now.


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Suicidal Tendencies...
> 
> and you're listing stuff from GH2 ...which has no DragonForce songs...but is the better of the GH games.



So which song is Dragonforce then?


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok then, let's just both shut the hell now.



You guys opened hell? O_O


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> So which song is Dragonforce then?



Through the Fire and Flames on GH3.
They also did Operation Ground and Pound, Revolution Death Squad and Heroes of Our Time.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Ok then, let's just both shut the hell now.



thank you, i appreciate it. it was becoming quite annoying.



Voidrunners said:


> So which song is Dragonforce then?



through the fire and flames, GH3


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> You guys opened hell? O_O


Yeah, that is why the world is ending in 2012. :V


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Through the Fire and Flames on GH3.
> They also did Operation Ground and Pound, Revolution Death Squad and Heroes of Our Time.



Never heard of them.

Can't be that good then.

*Reopens the abyss*


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah, that is why the world is ending in 2012. :V



kay, thing I hate about furries, they open hell to many times just to yiff.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah, that is why the world is ending in 2012. :V



lol, nosterdomus.



Voidrunners said:


> Never heard of them.
> 
> Can't be that good then.
> 
> *Reopens the abyss*



well, in my opinion, they are some of the best, but not quite.


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> well, in my opinion, they are some of the best, but not quite.



See, this is the correct reaction.

Earlier reactions, not so much. Keep on this level, good things shall possibly not occur, but bad things are unlikely.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> See, this is the correct reaction.
> 
> Earlier reactions, not so much. Keep on this level, good things shall possibly not occur, but bad things are unlikely.



lol, well, he didn't offend me. he just said he never heard of them and they must not be good/popular. which, they kind of are.


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, well, he didn't offend me. he just said he never heard of them and they must not be good/popular. which, they kind of are.



I know they're popular. I like Dreamforce as well.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> I know they're popular. I like Dreamforce as well.



lol, most people rarely know them where i live. and since i live around hicks, they say it is shit >.>


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, most people rarely know them where i live. and since i live around hicks, they say it is shit >.>



at least it's not country.


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

"Sweeet Home Alabama! Lawd I'm coming home to yoo"


----------



## Mentova (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> "Sweeet Home Alabama! Lawd I'm coming home to yoo"


That's actually a good song though. :V


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> at least it's not country.



oh god, i hate that stuff >.<



Voidrunners said:


> "Sweeet Home Alabama! Lawd I'm coming home to yoo"



lol, pretty popular song over here.


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> "Sweeet Home Alabama! Lawd I'm coming home to yoo"



Skynyrd <3

May they rest in peace


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, pretty popular song over here.



If that ISN'T popular with hicks then...God where the fuck kinda place you live?


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That's actually a good song though. :V


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMqoXnBJemY


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Skynyrd <3
> 
> May they rest in peace



Interesting peace they are resting in, seeing as they are currently touring again.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> If that ISN'T popular with hicks then...God where the fuck kinda place you live?



lol, a shitty one >.>


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Interesting peace they are resting in, seeing as they are currently touring again.



Not the original members. All of them are dead.



Krasl said:


> lol, a shitty one >.>



any place near hicks is shitty...
although this is debatable with orlando. Tourists but THEME PARKS!!


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Not the original members. All of them are dead.



Well, after the crash, they found enough bits to rebuild two members. Which is what is touring.

This is a well known technique, along with animatronics, to keep a band or celebrity alive to earn more money for their studios or producers.

For example, Tom Jones died back in '87. Barbera Streisand, Bruce Forsythe, Cher and Hugh Hefner are all animatronic puppets.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Not the original members. All of them are dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hm, that sux, they were a good band 

yeah, exactly. only thing good about it is you can mock the hell out of them.


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Well, after the crash, they found enough bits to rebuild two members. Which is what is touring.
> 
> This is a well known technique, along with animatronics, to keep a band or celebrity alive to earn more money for their studios or producers.
> 
> For example, Tom Jones died back in '87. Barbera Streisand, Bruce Forsythe, Cher and Hugh Hefner are all animatronic puppets.



I guess I'm picky. I prefer to see bands with the original members, especially if they made a big impact on their music. Like Queen, I'd LOVE to see them live but with no Freddie...it's just... T_T


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I guess I'm picky. I prefer to see bands with the original members, especially if they made a big impact on their music.



They certainly made a big impact on the ground.


----------



## Aleu (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> They certainly made a big impact on the ground.



This is so horrible it made me laugh.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I guess I'm picky. I prefer to see bands with the original members, especially if they made a big impact on their music. Like Queen, I'd LOVE to see them live but with no Freddie...it's just... T_T



yeah, i'm the same way. i hate when my bands lose good members and get new ones.



Voidrunners said:


> They certainly made a big impact on the ground.



yeah, they were really influencial.


----------



## Smelge (May 1, 2010)

Krasl said:


> yeah, they were really influencial.



No, I got nothing. I don't think I can top my last post.


----------



## Krasl (May 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> No, I got nothing. I don't think I can top my last post.



lol, it was a good post ^_^


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 1, 2010)

YOU WORK THE CUFFS, ARSENIC ERUPTS
WILL YOU DRINK THE SHADOW
OF MY RED HAIR


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> I ate a natural lamb earlier.


I hope you shaved it first.


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (May 1, 2010)

what's a furry


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> what's a furry


The first of the fallen, the spoiler of virgins, the MASTER of abortions!


----------



## lowkey (May 2, 2010)

you.


----------



## Jaxinc (May 2, 2010)

Dramallamas, these are people that do nothing but radiate drama when they don't have to or need to, but still wont stop. Argue instead of shutting up or dropping a subject, or just generally not being able to have a civil conversation.

Overbearing Furs, this is a BROAD category, and I am mostly generalizing it with people who push themselves on you, whether it be their sexual preference, beliefs or whatever. These could almost be thrown in with dramallamas but don't always cause it, they just dont know how to act normal. Being said, I have nothing wrong with gays.. as I am Bi, but hell... I can't stand the gay people that just flaunt it everywhere and on everyeone, it's repulsive to say the least.

Trolls, I just hate them in general, they do everything possible to attract attention to themselves but apparently want to be banned? So they get banned and come back and get banned again? Have you nothing better to do with your life? Please do everyone a favor and go get some sunlight...

Haters, these are people that instead of keeping comments to themselves when someone says something, they will rant for 10 minutes on why they hate what the last person said... for no reason, this also could be tossed in with dramallamas, but they can act normal when they try. There also the ones that hate on anything they personally dont like, these annoy me the most.

Yiffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
Really don't have a category for it, but this is for the people that do nothing and think of NOTHING but sex in every and any form. This is annoying, repulsive and ultimately unhealthy. Do I think about sex, like sex, ect? Yes... but I dont spend 24/7 rp'ing, on cam with someone, doing it... ect....
These are the people that give the furry genre the bad stereo types, that is what annoys me the most, people keep your freaking pants on in public mfg...

Note I used 'people' when refering to furs, because there is that thin line where people start considering themselves no longer human... those people scare me.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 2, 2010)

When people start yiffing in chat rooms, or on facebook picture comment boxes.


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> When people start yiffing in chat rooms, or on facebook picture comment boxes.


I have never seen this happen on facebook. Now I want to.


----------



## Attaman (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have never seen this happen on facebook. Now I want to.


  Think the majority of the profile images will be actual faces neck-beard and all, or those doing the comment yiff put fursona pics as their ID image insisting it's the "real them"?


----------



## aktar haluxar (May 2, 2010)

frankly i'm afraid i hate fursuits. I believe you should be proud of your species....
..
well, ok i don't, i just feel that if you want to be some other species then anything other than full authencity is just rather depressing - it reminds me of the fantastical component of this hobby.


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 2, 2010)

aktar haluxar said:


> frankly i'm afraid i hate fursuits. I believe you should be proud of your species....
> ..
> well, ok i don't, i just feel that if you want to be some other species then anything other than full authencity is just rather depressing - it reminds me of the fantastical component of this hobby.





Spoiler



Not all fursuiters want to be animals. Most people who want to be animals are too pathetic and broke to afford them.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 2, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Not all fursuiters want to be animals. Most people who want to be animals are too pathetic and broke to afford them.


Otherkin is a religion, it's just that alot of them come into the fandom wanting a place to feel accepted.
Also I'm a fursuiter, no I do not think I have the soul of a animal nor do I want to be a animal.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (May 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I keep on seeing people post, "what do you like about furry" or some such.  Well let's go with the opposite, what do you absolutely hate about the fandom?



this forum
but i stay here cause i love you all so much hurr


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> this forum
> but i stay here cause i love you all so much hurr


That's a contradiction


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 2, 2010)

I hate anyone on the Internet that overuses text faces and types like a 3-year old.
But that's not specific to the fandom, so I guess I can't say I have complaints.
I just ignore the bizarre/yiff aspects of the fandom.


----------



## iBolt! (May 2, 2010)

FA Forums.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 2, 2010)

iBolt! said:


> FA Forums.


I see what you did there...


----------



## Mentova (May 2, 2010)

iBolt! said:


> FA Forums.


*rimshot*


----------



## Taren Fox (May 2, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> *rimshot*


omurr ;3


----------



## south syde dobe (May 2, 2010)

iBolt! said:


> FA Forums.


 Whats not to like about the FA Forums?...


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Whats not to like about the FA Forums?...


That it's not like the other forums they've been on, that generally accept them


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 2, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That it's not like the other forums they've been on, that generally accept them


By comparison these forums are fucking _brutal_.

And the mods seem less pissy.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 2, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> By comparison these forums are fucking _brutal_.
> 
> And the mods seem less pissy.


 
These forums aren't that bad...at least I don't think so, most of them are pushovers anyhow.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> By comparison these forums are fucking _brutal_.
> 
> And the mods seem less pissy.


These forums are honest

it's because the mods are members too and have sense


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You're not faggy enough...



Of course not.



HAXX said:


> See? Doomguy. No lust for god damn fox koch.
> 
> Or sentry turrets.
> 
> Just imps.



Are you using my spacing format now?


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> These forums are honest
> 
> it's because the mods are members too and have sense



The mods on 4chan don't take any crap.
At all.

This Anon was banned, but it was accidentally lifted early, so he made a little "thank you!" post with adorable corgis...
USER WAS BANNED FOR THIS POST

Hurr.


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> *4chan*


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

Pssh.
Charidad is a worse father.
...
I just want to express myself, Dad..


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Are you using my spacing format now?



Wut? 


That is like


the spacing format


of every forum.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The mods on 4chan don't take any crap.
> At all.
> 
> This Anon was banned, but it was accidentally lifted early, so he made a little "thank you!" post with adorable corgis...
> ...


How do you get banned from 4chan.

Like fuck if I know.  I always thought the only thing you could get actually banned for was real honest to fucking god child porn.


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Pssh.
> Charidad is a worse father.
> ...
> I just want to express myself, Dad..



With cartoon porn?



HAXX said:


> Wut?
> 
> 
> That is like
> ...



No, it's not.

Most lack spacing altogether.

And punctuation.

And grammar.

And you're trying too hard.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> How do you get banned from 4chan.
> 
> Like fuck if I know.  I always thought the only thing you could get actually banned for was real honest to fucking god child porn.



I had a 900 day ban for posting a sexy vixen in a bikini on the worksafe board, /v/.

Apparently furry is NSFW. ;^;


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I had a 900 day ban for posting a sexy vixen in a bikini on the worksafe board, /v/.
> 
> Apparently furry is NSFW. ;^;


Oh, right.  I forget there are boards outside /b/, since I have never heard of anyone refer to 4chan without actually meaning /b/.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> With cartoon porn?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'agah
FDSjfgsjJFJS jstWGJKSf rdt$#F3f


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> 'agah
> FDSjfgsjJFJS jstWGJKSf rdt$#F3f



You mad?


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Oh, right.  I forget there are boards outside /b/, since I have never heard of anyone refer to 4chan without actually meaning /b/.



I'm actually suprised /b/ is still going, moot hates it.
-shrug-


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You mad?



gbldkn54g?fer??
erc?#fyiffegreg,3?

3:


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> 3:



Haha, imagine someone pulling this face IRL.


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> gbldkn54g?fer??
> erc?#fyiffegreg,3?
> 
> 3:



No.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'm actually suprised /b/ is still going, moot hates it.
> -shrug-


Because if you get rid of /b/, they'll storm the other boards and forums.  You can't kill it at this point.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Because if you get rid of /b/, they'll storm the other boards and forums.  You can't kill it at this point.



My god, you're right.
-dramatic music-

Were you ever there when the site was down?

EVERYONE from /v/ just pooled into cousin 7chan's /vg/ (video games) board and it had more posts in a hour than it usually does in days.
They complained so much. x3

I love Internet "life".


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Because if you get rid of /b/, they'll storm the other boards and forums.  You can't kill it at this point.





Harebelle said:


> My god, you're right.
> -dramatic music-
> 
> Were you ever there when the site was down?
> ...



There is only one way to stop a tumor of that size.

A bigger tumor.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

I should probably report that.

D:


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I should probably report that.
> 
> D:



I figured it'd go over that well.

I have a cynical sense of humor.

How about something even other people can laugh at?

Check it again.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> There is only one way to stop a tumor of that size.
> 
> A bigger tumor.


 
I saw that pic man, it was fucking disgusting ;^;


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I saw that pic man, it was fucking disgusting ;^;



Heh.

When I saw it, I laughed.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Check it again.



This is acceptable and cute and not nightmare-fuel.
Also you kinda put me off my bourbon biscuit. But I'm sure you don't mind.

I:<


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> This is acceptable and cute and not nightmare-fuel.
> Also you kinda put me off my bourbon biscuit. But I'm sure you don't mind.
> 
> I:<



No, I don't mind.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

I dun get it


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I dun get it



Really.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I dun get it



Hey, sharkfase.
Where have you been?


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Hey, sharkfase.
> Where have you been?


Sleeping, I have finals today also, gotta leave in five minutes.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Sleeping, I have finals today also, gotta leave in five minutes.



If sharks sleep, they explode.
Trustorie.

Good luck! Don't panic and just ignore everyone else.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

Wasn't Toboe the first to die?


----------



## Atrak (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Wasn't Toboe the first to die?



No.

The family of the guy that chases them was.

They died so early that they had to be referred to in a flashback.


----------



## Gavrill (May 3, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No.
> 
> The family of the guy that chases them was.
> 
> They died so early that they had to be referred to in a flashback.


Goddammit, every other episode was a flashback >:<


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> Goddammit, every other episode was a flashback >:<



Pro tip: It's an anime.


----------



## Gavrill (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Pro tip: It's an anime.


Touche.


----------



## Krasl (May 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> Goddammit, every other episode was a flashback >:<



wow, sounds like quite an annoying show >.>


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

Molly said:


> Touche.



Ã©.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

Krasl said:


> wow, sounds like quite an annoying show >.>


Not really, the ending was annoying, I mean seriously everybody on the planet dying cause of a ice-age? And their technology was that advance?
Biggest plot hole since transformers 2.


----------



## Mentova (May 3, 2010)

I have something to add now: furries who lack basic fucking social skills and have no idea what is appropriate to do in public.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have something to add now: furries who lack basic fucking social skills and have no idea what is appropriate to do in public.


Yeah... humping celebrities legs is never appropriate.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (May 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah... humping celebrities legs is never appropriate.



And Jimi Hendrix humping his amplifier is appropriate?

[I think i'm the only person in the world that doesn't like Jimi Hendrix.]


----------



## Taren Fox (May 3, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I have something to add now: furries who lack basic fucking social skills and have no idea what is appropriate to do in public.


How do you even know? You've never even met a furry.


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Molly said:


> Goddammit, every other episode was a flashback >:<



It's better than those DBZ episodes that had the entire episode of some guy charging some super-move, mixed in with flashbacks that apparently give him the adrenaline he needs to fuel his charging, and all the while the other guy just stands there looking awed.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 4, 2010)

I hate the furries who accuse other furries of being whiny fursecution-calling morons, while doing the exact same thing themselves.


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> I hate the furries who accuse other furries of being whiny fursecution-calling morons, while doing the exact same thing themselves.


 
I don't like hypocrites in general.

I don't limit myself to just one type.


----------



## cam60070 (May 4, 2010)

Fear of being dry humped if my parents ever come to a con.

I would feel weird in front of them.

Because i am just like that.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2010)

cam60070 said:


> Fear of being dry humped if my parents ever come to a con.
> 
> I would feel weird in front of them.
> 
> Because i am just like that.


Yeah don't ever take your parents to a furcon.


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah don't ever take your parents to a furcon.


 
Unless you don't like them.

In which case, record it for...educational porpoises.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Unless you don't like them.
> 
> In which case, record it for...educational porpoises.


What's even more awkward is I'm trying to keep my mom from becoming a furry.


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What's even more awkward is I'm trying to keep my mom from becoming a furry.


 
She's wanting to become one?


----------



## Jingkaide (May 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> What's even more awkward is I'm trying to keep my mom from becoming a furry.



How hard is that? Just keep her away from everything. Or, am I missing something. (I laughed so hard when I read this post.)


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Jingkaide said:


> How hard is that? Just keep her away from everything. Or, am I missing something. (I laughed so hard when I read this post.)


 
Actually, the most effective method to preventing someone from becoming a furry is to take them *to* a con.

Or rather, a yiff-fest.

If that would make his mother *want* to become a furry...

Then she would probably fit right in.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> She's wanting to become one?


She knows what a furry is, she doesn't know how big the fandom is, she pretty much only knows about furry fiesta con-wise cause that's the one I went to.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2010)

Jingkaide said:


> How hard is that? Just keep her away from everything. Or, am I missing something. (I laughed so hard when I read this post.)


That's what I'm doing, she asked what furry sites are out there, I didn't tell her anything.


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> That's what I'm doing, she asked what furry sites are out there, I didn't tell her anything.


 
If she's not a sex freak, then show her the worst of the furry.

She'll be disgusted with you, but you'll accomplish your goal.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> If she's not a sex freak, then show her the worst of the furry.
> 
> She'll be disgusted with you, but you'll accomplish your goal.


The problem is that I explained her that part of the fandom and said, "it's cause there's alot of teenagers, you know how horny they are and you're talking about porn on the internet, seriously the internet is for porn."


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The problem is that I explained her that part of the fandom and said, "it's cause there's alot of teenagers, you know how horny they are and you're talking about porn on the internet, seriously the internet is for porn."


 
Heh.

This almost sounds like a coming-out thread.

Almost.

But it's more of a keep-in thread.

What a nice change of pace.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2010)

I need to change my generic "this is what furries" are speech, cause it's too effective.


----------



## Jingkaide (May 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I need to change my generic "this is what furries" are speech, cause it's too effective.



Maybe she would respond to the really bad stuff. Then, she would keep away from it. However, if she wants to be a furry, then what's so wrong with that?


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Jingkaide said:


> Maybe she would respond to the really bad stuff. Then, she would keep away from it. However, if she wants to be a furry, then what's so wrong with that?


 
Heh.

Heh heh.

Heh heh heh.

Heh heh.

Heh.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah don't ever take your parents to a furcon.


I've taken my Mom, Dad, sister, and Grandma to Anthrocon's in the past, when I was a minor. They survived.


----------



## darkumbreon135 (May 4, 2010)

I'd have to say all the sexual innuendo (if that's the right word)
Basically, all the rumors that furries are sex freaks.  >=(


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

darkumbreon135 said:


> I'd have to say all the sexual innuendo (if that's the right word)
> Basically, all the


 
Wait...

So you hate the entire fandom?

Why the hell are you here?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 4, 2010)

darkumbreon135 said:


> I'd have to say all the sexual innuendo (if that's the right word)
> Basically, all the rumors that furries are sex freaks.  >=(


I want to yiff you like an animul.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I want to yiff you like an animul.


I thought we had something special...

Also I am glad my parents barely even know what furries are. I don't know if I could live with myself if they found out and for some reason actually wanted to join.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I thought we had something special....


Moment of weakness ;_;


----------



## Yrr (May 4, 2010)

I'm too lazy to look through this, how many people said "everything"?


----------



## Atrak (May 4, 2010)

Yrr said:


> I'm too lazy to look through this, how many people said "everything"?



Does this count?



darkumbreon135 said:


> I'd have to say all the sexual innuendo (if that's the right word)
> Basically, all the rumors that furries are sex freaks.  >=(


----------



## Yrr (May 4, 2010)

Also I love how this has more replies than most "what do you _like_ about the fandom?" topics.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

Yrr said:


> Also I love how this has more replies than most "what do you _like_ about the fandom?" topics.


Because nobody actually _likes_ the furry fandom. We're in it, but we just bitch about it the entire time. :V


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Because nobody actually _likes_ the furry fandom. We're in it, but we just bitch about it the entire time. :V


I think the furry fandom is the bee's knees.


----------



## Icky (May 4, 2010)

Damn, this thread is still goin on?

A lot of people must hate the fandom or something.

o wait.

Anyway, furries' constant need to RP. It doesn't need to be sexual, just something like *goes and sits in a tree* pisses me off when I'm trying to have a conversation.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Damn, this thread is still goin on?
> 
> A lot of people must hate the fandom or something.
> 
> ...


I hate when they do emotes like *wags tail happily* or something instead of saying the like what you said, or like *perks ears up* if you say something they are interested in. It's not cute it's FUCKING ANNOYING STOP IT.


----------



## Icky (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate when they do emotes like *wags tail happily* or something instead of saying the like what you said, or like *perks ears up* if you say something they are interested in. It's not cute it's FUCKING ANNOYING STOP IT.



Even more annoying when the whole fucking chatroom of about 9 wolves are rp-ing at once like that. 

And yes, 9 wolves. Nothing else. ...and one raven, I guess.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Even more annoying when the whole fucking chatroom of about 9 wolves are rp-ing at once like that.
> 
> And yes, 9 wolves. Nothing else. ...and one raven, I guess.


That is why I don't do furry chatrooms anymore, unless I'm in it for shits and giggles.


----------



## Icky (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> That is why I don't do furry chatrooms anymore, unless I'm in it for shits and giggles.



Yeah, I'm almost given up on this one. They're just easier than IMing people, and I don't have anybody's contact info that I'd want to talk to.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Yeah, I'm almost given up on this one. They're just easier than IMing people, and I don't have anybody's contact info that I'd want to talk to.


Yeah but then you get people trying to typefuck you, constantly doing *WAGZ TAIL HAPPILY* emotes, or people openly typefucking in the middle of the chat.

Though the last one is hilarious because you can interrupt it and annoy the piss outa them.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate when they do emotes like *wags tail happily* or something instead of saying the like what you said, or like *perks ears up* if you say something they are interested in. It's not cute it's FUCKING ANNOYING STOP IT.


I didn't realize I annoyed you that much.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I didn't realize I annoyed you that much.


You don't.

It's the people that use it every other sentence that get to me.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You don't.
> 
> It's the people that use it every other sentence that get to me.


I don't? D:


----------



## Icky (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah but then you get people trying to typefuck you, constantly doing *WAGZ TAIL HAPPILY* emotes, or people openly typefucking in the middle of the chat.
> 
> Though the last one is hilarious because you can interrupt it and annoy the piss outa them.



Easiest solution: don't talk to furries.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Easiest solution: don't talk to furries.


True, but occasionally you meet one cool furry. And you usually have to talk to freaks for a bit until you find one.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> True, but occasionally you meet one cool furry. And you usually have to talk to freaks for a bit until you find one.


Have you met a cool furry yet?


----------



## Luca (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Have you met a cool furry yet?



No such thing. Its a myth.


----------



## Icky (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> True, but occasionally you meet one cool furry. And you usually have to talk to freaks for a bit until you find one.



That board was cool though, it was all FAFers and random other awesome people.

And now they all left or moved on, and what we have left are rp-ing emofag wolves.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> That board was cool though, it was all FAFers and random other awesome people.
> 
> And now they all left or moved on, and what we have left are rp-ing emofag wolves.


Kill them, it's the only way.


----------



## Icky (May 4, 2010)

Luca said:


> No such thing. Its a myth.



Dude, I'm right here.

(I love that webcomic)


----------



## Luca (May 4, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> (I love that webcomic)



Dr. McNinja? Fuck yeah its awesome!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 4, 2010)

I hate how significant others are referred to as "mate".



Heckler & Koch said:


> Yeah but then you get people trying to typefuck you, constantly doing *WAGZ TAIL HAPPILY* emotes, or people openly typefucking in the middle of the chat.
> 
> Though the last one is hilarious because you can interrupt it and annoy the piss outa them.



They need a big fat boot to the ass.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I hate how significant others are referred to as "mate".


I also hate that.

Actually in general I just all the "cute" animal shit. Mate, paws, the emote thing that we discussed, it drives me crazy.


----------



## Icky (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I also hate that.
> 
> Actually in general I just all the "cute" animal shit. Mate, paws, the emote thing that we discussed, it drives me crazy.



:3


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I hate how significant others are referred to as "mate".


You'd rather the term "bitch"?


----------



## Ozriel (May 4, 2010)

This here.


----------



## Jelly (May 4, 2010)

all the angry non-vegans jealous of how not-fat i am


----------



## Ozriel (May 4, 2010)

Jelly said:


> all the angry non-vegans jealous of how not-fat i am



But I am not fat.

Besides, I can cook vegan and I do enjoy some of the vegan dishes.
:V


----------



## Kreevox (May 4, 2010)

For future reference, I am NOT, repeat NOT, a gay-basher, but I do hate the gay furs' who shove their homosexuality down my throat when I read their comments, journals, look at their avi's, especially the avi's.

    Their like furpilers to the fandom in general, they just give a bad example of the group.  Plus, it gets annoying after a while, it's like, "Yes we get it, you're a gay fur, we understand, now calm down."  Remember, I am not against gays, I just don't like the fact that some of them are in-your-face about it within the fandom.


----------



## Mentova (May 4, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> For future reference, I am NOT, repeat NOT, a gay-basher, but I do hate the gay fur's who shove their homosexuality down my throat when I read their comments, journals, look at their avi's, espeecially the avi's.
> 
> Their like furpilers to the fandom in general, they just give a bad example of the group.  Plus, it gets annoying after a while, it's like, "Yes we get it, you're a gay fur, we understand, now calm down."  Remember, I am not against gays, I just don't like the fact that some of them are in-your-face about it within the fandom.


I hate this too. Bonus points when they can't fathom that I am a furry who likes foxes and is straight.

(I know you assholes joke about that, but I have met people that _seriously believed that_)


----------



## Kreevox (May 4, 2010)

holy shit that was a fast response, but yeah, funny thing is that I'm a fox but nobody has any idea, it's the unique fur pattern that does it.

another thing I hate is folks who have fursonas that have rainbow fur and shit, except Asphyxiation, she rocks it like no other.


----------



## Icky (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate this too. Bonus points when they can't fathom that I am a furry who likes foxes and is straight.


Yeah, I'll bet you lying about that stuff all the time confuses people a lot-


Heckler & Koch said:


> (I know you assholes joke about that, but I have met people that _seriously believed that_)


Oh. Well, shit.

Another thing? There seem to be a huge number of hypocrites in the fandom, who piss me off immensely.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 4, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> For future reference, I am NOT, repeat NOT, a gay-basher, but I do hate the gay furs' who shove their homosexuality down my throat when I read their comments, journals, look at their avi's, especially the avi's.


Cool tolerance bro.


----------



## Fallenmink (May 4, 2010)

The porn and the "sexual aspect." Seriously. You want to fap to something? You want to get it on with someone? Weird fetish you do privately? Cool, that's great, but, it does _not_ have to be the single representation of the fandom.

Sure, it's not the majority, damn close though, but there is still way too damn much of it.


----------



## Digitalpotato (May 4, 2010)

Lessee.....

-Superiority complex some people develop
-Fan Haters. (You know..."OMG! YOU LIKE THIS! I WANNA KICK YOU IN THE FACE BECAUSE YOU HAVE STUNTED GROWTH!")
-People who think their opinions are absolute *FACT*. Anyone who disagrees is dumber than Paris Hilton. 
-Flamers
-Trolls
-Harassers (Especially when they get away with it)
-sex fiends


You know...the types of people that exist in EVERY fandom.


----------



## Kreevox (May 4, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Cool tolerance bro.



Now I can't tell if that was sarcasm or not, this coming from one who was voted "Biggest Smart-Alec in High School", it was informally called "Biggest Wise-Ass in School", though.


----------



## 8-bit (May 4, 2010)

I'll say it again. People who whine too much.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 4, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate this too. Bonus points when they can't fathom that I am a furry who likes foxes and is straight.
> 
> (I know you assholes joke about that, but I have met people that _seriously believed that_)


Why do you think I crack jokes at their expense so much?


Doomsquirrel said:


> For future reference, I am NOT, repeat NOT, a gay-basher, but I do hate the gay furs' who shove their homosexuality down my throat when I read their comments, journals, look at their avi's, especially the avi's.


Unfortunately that is a massive chunk of gayfurs, it is funny to mock them, their responses go from 1 to stupid in 3.14 seconds.


*edit*
Then again who don't I mock?


----------



## Koray (May 5, 2010)

Fucking furries, as always... :V

Well, ok, maybe a part of the fur people. Nobody likes everyone, right?



Doomsquirrel said:


> For future reference, I am NOT, repeat NOT, a  gay-basher, but I do hate the gay furs who shove their homosexuality  down my throat when I read their comments, journals, look at their  avi's, especially the avi's.
> 
> Their like furpilers to the fandom in general, they just give a bad  example of the group.  Plus, it gets annoying after a while, it's like,  "Yes we get it, you're a gay fur, we understand, now calm down."   Remember, I am not against gays, I just don't like the fact that some of  them are in-your-face about it within the fandom.


Oh, this too, plus the really slutty ones D:



Heckler & Koch said:


> I hate this too. Bonus points when  they can't fathom that I am a furry who likes foxes and is straight.


Hey, i don't think you're the only straight fox >.>


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

Koray said:


> Oh, this too, plus the really slutty ones D:


Oh god, the ones that are just as slutty irl as online are really really disturbing.


----------



## Yrr (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> True, but occasionally you meet one cool furry. And you usually have to talk to freaks for a bit until you find one.



tbh, the first furry I met was cool, and the second, but after the third (not so great), I found FA and it went downhill from there.


----------



## Tabasco (May 5, 2010)

Furries raped the Yoshis. ;^;


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 5, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Furries raped the Yoshis. ;^;


And I helped.


----------



## Tabasco (May 5, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> And I helped.



You helped with all the shitty gay fetish porn of Yoshi? 

BRB getting Luigi to come wreck up your plumbing while making that annoying noise.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> And I helped.


Why..... WHHHHHHYYYYYYYY?!!?!?

I still have my plush yoshi from when I was like 8 :V


----------



## CannonFodder (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why..... WHHHHHHYYYYYYYY?!!?!?
> 
> I still have my plush yoshi from when I was like 8 :V


Keep it away from Foxy_Boy then.


----------



## Tabasco (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Why..... WHHHHHHYYYYYYYY?!!?!?
> 
> I still have my plush yoshi from when I was like 8 :V



I have a little rainbow of them.

And a big blue one that I sleep with in the non-sexual sense.

Don't judge me.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 5, 2010)

Whoa I didn't even know there was yoshi porn :V

I found bowser porn before though....


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I have a little rainbow of them.
> 
> And a big blue one that I sleep with in the non-sexual sense.
> 
> Don't judge me.



Kickass.

Highfive yoshi plushie buddy!



Foxy_Boy said:


> Whoa I didn't even know there was yoshi porn :V
> 
> I found bowser porn before though....


I've seen porn of pretty much every main mario character.

My innocence... it is ruined....

Fuck the internet.


----------



## Tabasco (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Kickass.
> 
> Highfive yoshi plushie buddy!



Some of them have these magnetic hands. My friend and I were in a coffeeshop once trying to find things to stick them to. People thought we were freaks, going around touching things with Yoshis.


----------



## Icky (May 5, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Whoa I didn't even know there was yoshi porn :V
> 
> I found bowser porn before though....



I would quote Rule 34 here, but Rule 43 or something like that works much better here.

"If it exists, there is _furry_ porn of it."


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Some of them have these magnetic hands. My friend and I were in a coffeeshop once trying to find things to stick them to. People thought we were freaks, going around touching things with Yoshis.


Obviously they were just jealous of your awesome yoshis.


----------



## Tabasco (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Obviously they were just jealous of your awesome yoshis.



There's a pink one. :3c


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> There's a pink one. :3c


I liked the green one the best.

Also, yoshi's island was the best 2d mario game ever and anyone who disagrees is a terrible person.


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 5, 2010)

I've never played it so I wouldn't know


----------



## Tabasco (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I liked the green one the best.
> 
> Also, yoshi's island was the best 2d mario game ever and anyone who disagrees is a terrible person.



It made me want a purple Yoshi. :[

My rainbow, it is incomplete.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> It made me want a purple Yoshi. :[
> 
> My rainbow, it is incomplete.


Go ebay it or something, I'm sure somewhere somebody has one. :V



Scotty1700 said:


> I've never played it so I wouldn't know



Wait what? Did you have an SNES?


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

Something else I hate: people who cum their pants over terrible artists who are crazy just because they draw porn or over rated comics. *coughcoughjaynaylorcoughcoguh*


----------



## Kellie Gator (May 5, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Something else I hate: people who cum their pants over terrible artists who are crazy just because they draw porn or over rated comics. *coughcoughjaynaylorcoughcoguh*


I love you SO FUCKING MUCH RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Mentova (May 5, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I love you SO FUCKING MUCH RIGHT NOW.


Why thank you. :V


----------



## Jingkaide (May 5, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I would quote Rule 34 here, but Rule 43 or something like that works much better here.
> 
> "If it exists, there is _furry_ porn of it."


Lollerskates!



Heckler & Koch said:


> I liked the green one the best.
> 
> Also, yoshi's island was the best 2d mario game ever and anyone who disagrees is a terrible person.


Blue was my favorite.



Scotty1700 said:


> I've never played it so I wouldn't know


Shun...

Also, are there such things as Yoshi, Donkey Kong, or Goomba Furries? Creepy concept...


----------



## ssstarfox (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to the forums,

but I would like to add my share of what I hate about the fandom.

1. I hate the fact that people in the fandom draw or write their characters or themselves having sex with official characters owned by movie and gaming studios (I.E., Krystal gets sexed up by a fan's character, while Fox is probably outside the door, getting more frustrated with every moan).

2. I hate the fact that other artists are willing to spread these characters around, thereby giving their creators publicity for something better kept to themselves. 
(I.E., Artist A gets the aforementioned fantasy out on paper for the whole internet to see, thanks to Artist B who drew it.)

3. I hate it when Artist B draws Artist A's character to the point of it becoming boring, and totally useless. (I.E., EK Goya drawing Rick149's Dominic with every furry character to come out of Hollywood.)

4. I hate it when Artist A is promoted to the point where anyone large and in charge finds them interesting. (I.E., Rick149 is probably friends with Klaus Doberman by now thanks to how many people have drawn stuff for him.)

5. I hate it when an artist thinks of themselves as a pimp or "an art whore", and expects no one to become angry with him garnering so much attention. (I.E., Rick149's little comments on these pieces.)

6. When the artist gets a fanboy who'll stop at nothing to defend them.
(I.E., Stagish: Mrrrrrr, you're still my green husky.)


There's my share. I had to get it off my chest. Contrary to popular belief, I'm not directing this at Rick149, I'm just using him as an example. There are others just like him. You know it, I know it, we all know it.


----------



## -Blue- (Jun 17, 2010)

Sex-obsession. I got over it by the time I was 17.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 17, 2010)

The porn, I mean that's not what the fandom is about! (To most people anyway)


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 17, 2010)

Stereotypes. 
But I hate that about everything. 

And when people tell me what I already know. Like that you can't "come out as a furry". Duh. It's a freaking hobby. 

So. 
People who "come out" as furries. 
Bah.


----------



## Machine (Jun 17, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> Stereotypes.
> But I hate that about everything.
> 
> And when people tell me what I already know. Like that you can't "come out as a furry". Duh. It's a freaking hobby.
> ...


Don't you know? Furry is srs bsns.


----------



## Akro (Jun 17, 2010)

I hate when I meet furries in real life and i feel my eyes burning from looking at them.
But besides that, I hate the sterotypes. ive had kids in my school question me about being a furry, and when i asked them where they got these questions from, they said "CSI ^.^" at which point i raged at them and never saw them again


----------



## Machine (Jun 17, 2010)

Akro said:


> I hate when I meet furries in real life and i feel my eyes burning from looking at them.
> But besides that, I hate the sterotypes. ive had kids in my school question me about being a furry, and when i asked them where they got these questions from, they said "CSI ^.^" at which point i raged at them and never saw them again


I mentioned furries once or twice to some people I know, they were like, "I didn't know you watched CSI." I wasn't surprised.


----------



## Machine (Jun 17, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Something else I hate: people who cum their pants over terrible artists who are crazy just because they draw porn or over rated comics. *coughcoughjaynaylorcoughcoguh*


Also, this this this this this.


----------



## Akro (Jun 17, 2010)

Amphion said:


> I mentioned furries once or twice to some people I know, they were like, "I didn't know you watched CSI." I wasn't surprised.


 -.- Thats stupid....


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 17, 2010)

Akro said:


> -.- Thats stupid....


 Agreed.


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 17, 2010)

Gotta love the furry-bashing. xD

Lets see, as I am newbie:

1. Cubs
2. Creepy people trolling my IM about Macro/Micro fetish. Uh...what?
3. People who actually have sex in the fursuits. No thanks, if I'm giving a hug or receiving one, I don't want your magic sauce on my clothes/suit.


----------



## Machine (Jun 17, 2010)

Akro said:


> -.- Thats stupid....


Now you see why I'm a cynic.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 17, 2010)

-Blue- said:


> Sex-obsession. I got over it by the time I was 17.



I got over it by the time I was fourteen.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 17, 2010)

SirRob said:


> People that make me feel uncomfortable. Although you'll find that everywhere, not just in the fandom. That's about it.


 

pretty much this. 

and diaper+cub porn/art. 

*shudder*


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 17, 2010)

Phrozen_Sky said:


> Gotta love the furry-bashing. xD
> 
> Lets see, as I am newbie:
> 
> ...


 
Magic sauce XD that's a new one...


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

The people who come in here especially, thinking that this place is some happy, cheery hugbox and everyone will accept you for everything


----------



## Aeturnus (Jun 17, 2010)

People who try and use 'furry' as an actual genre, and/or label themselves as a 'furry' whatever.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The people who come in here especially, thinking that this place is some happy, cheery hugbox and everyone will accept you for everything



Ah I knew you were coming in with that one.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 17, 2010)

But seriously, this is more of... a hobby, I guess you should say. The fandom how others look at it is so stereotyped its not even funny. But thats with every quirk people have, isnt it? I mean sure, I do love to watch a good yiff now and then but its not like Im obsessed with it. I mean, jeez. =.=

Oh and going back to the CSI thing. Luckily, no one in my new town watches CSI. Old town, they did because they had nothing else better to do. And yes, I was asked about it. Yes I did walk away.


----------



## Attaman (Jun 17, 2010)

It is funny Lightnin'.  People in this fandom equate their "Lol u sexual" plight to not only be above "OMG U ALL SUICIDAL DEATH CULT SATANIST / GOVERNMENT DEATH MACHINES" (D&D and, at one time in the latter's case, Warhammer 40,000), not only above "Back of the bus darkie," but to the point of "YOUR NAME, IS TOBY!"


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 17, 2010)

The belief we should accept each other just cause we are in the furry fandom

good thing this day and age the hug boxing is going down


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 17, 2010)

Everything and everyone in it :V


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 17, 2010)

Attaman said:


> It is funny Lightnin'. People in this fandom equate their "Lol u sexual" plight to not only be above "OMG U ALL SUICIDAL DEATH CULT SATANIST / GOVERNMENT DEATH MACHINES" (D&D and, at one time in the latter's case, Warhammer 40,000), not only above "Back of the bus darkie," but to the point of "YOUR NAME, IS TOBY!"



XD Oh jeez I needed that D&D joke. Thank you.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> The belief we should accept each other just cause we are in the furry fandom
> 
> good thing this day and age the hug boxing is going down


 Makes for a good lul though sometimes

Maybe I should make a journal or something on this and have the mods sticky it


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Makes for a good lul though sometimes
> 
> Maybe I should make a journal or something on this and have the mods sticky it


 
You should. Put some star stickers around it too while youre at it.


----------



## TDK (Jun 17, 2010)

Attaman said:


> It is funny Lightnin'.  People in this fandom equate their "Lol u sexual" plight to not only be above "OMG U ALL SUICIDAL DEATH CULT SATANIST / GOVERNMENT DEATH MACHINES" (D&D and, at one time in the latter's case, Warhammer 40,000), not only above "Back of the bus darkie," but to the point of "YOUR NAME, IS TOBY!"



This.

And my name is not Toby >.<

The one thing I hate about this fandom is the cliquish attitudes. I mean of all the things to develop a group "us vs. them" mentality over, you do it over this? I mean i've seen shit akin to the old mid 90's east coast-west coast rap beef on FA. Hope not to see any fursuit ripped or any slap boxing fights at AC over some of these stupid arguements.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Makes for a good lul though sometimes
> 
> Maybe I should make a journal or something on this and have the mods sticky it


 just be prepared to be called a fake fur :V


----------



## Tabasco (Jun 17, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Everything and everyone in it :V


 
Ily2. :V


----------



## Atrak (Jun 17, 2010)

Blues said:


> Ily2. :V



He hates himself, though. He told me so.


----------



## Akro (Jun 17, 2010)

I hate how whenever this happens:
Me: "Hey do you know what a furry is?"
Them: "Uhm....A person with a lot of pubes?"

this has happened to me at last 4 times this month


----------



## Tally (Jun 17, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Everything and everyone in it :V except Tally


 
Oh cool, thanks!



Akro said:


> I hate how whenever this happens:
> Me: "Hey do you know what a furry is?"
> Them: "Uhm....A person with a lot of pubes?"
> 
> this has happened to me at last 4 times this month



Asking people randomly about furries is asking for trouble. Unless you are looking for trouble of course...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 17, 2010)

Akro said:


> I hate how whenever this happens:
> Me: "Hey do you know what a furry is?"
> Them: "Uhm....A person with a lot of pubes?"
> 
> this has happened to me at last 4 times this month


 

I.... really have no response to that. I ask the same question but I get a stare and a no. Followed by the question "What is a furry?". And I simply answer, go look it up.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 17, 2010)

Blues said:


> Ily2. :V


 
Stop lying lol, you can't fool me :|


atrakaj said:


> He hates himself, though. He told me so.


 
there are some aspects I don't like (like being a furry) but I don't hate myself ^^



Tally said:


> Oh cool, thanks!


 
ESPECIALLY TALLY!


----------



## Akro (Jun 17, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> I.... really have no response to that. I ask the same question but I get a stare and a no. Followed by the question "What is a furry?". And I simply answer, go look it up.


 What "whats that" Is the first response to a lot of people then when I explain anthropomorphics they act like they just heard a college lecture


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 17, 2010)

Akro said:


> What "whats that" Is the first response to a lot of people then when I explain anthropomorphics they act like they just heard a college lecture


 
Hm... well I dont bother explaining because human curiousity will make them look it up. They will see what the "definition" is or the porn so they either join the side where people ask "What the fuck is wrong with you?" or become interested in it and come back to me asking questions on how they learn more. :V Either way, Im not wasting my breath.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 17, 2010)

I hate lifestyle furs who call those that know its a damn hobby fake furs


----------



## Tally (Jun 17, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> ESPECIALLY TALLY!


 
Name 1 (wait, make that 2) things you hate about me. Or lets make it 10. Without 10 good reasons, I know you love me.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 17, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I hate lifestyle furs who call those that know its a damn hobby fake furs



And this is what I love. To be in a place where people understand this. =w=


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 17, 2010)

Tally said:


> Name 1 (wait, make that 2) things you hate about me. Or lets make it 10. Without 10 good reasons, I know you love me.


 
1. your name is Tally
2. ya a god damn fox
3. you have shown ya not using your head on these forums
4. you already got a few or the regulars hating you
5. we automatically have to hate you as you are a may joiner of THIS year
6. Gawd damn newfag screwing up mah FAF
7. we grown to hate you in the short time
8. we dont need 10 reasons to hate yo
9. you annoy folks really mang
10. this idea you need 10 reasons to justify the hate


----------



## Atrak (Jun 17, 2010)

> What do you hate about the furry fandom?


 


south syde dobe said:


> Everything and everyone in it :V






south syde dobe said:


> there are some aspects I don't like (like *being a furry*)



You hate yourself. You told me so.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 17, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> 1. your name is Tally
> 2. ya a god damn fox
> 3. you have shown ya not using your head on these forums
> 4. you already got a few or the regulars hating you
> ...



So harsh. :V
Yeah dont bother doing the same rant, I know everyone hates me.


----------



## Akro (Jun 17, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> So harsh. :V
> Yeah dont bother doing the same rant, I know everyone hates me.


 Im sure not EVERYONE hates you...
But I do. 
I hate you to the core for no particular reason other than I feel like it.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 17, 2010)

Akro said:


> Im sure not EVERYONE hates you...
> But I do.
> I hate you to the core for no particular reason other than I feel like it.



Thats normally the reason. ihy2


----------



## Tally (Jun 17, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> 3. you have shown ya not using your head on these forums


 
Why use my head when I can use my dick common sense?




Lightnin' said:


> So harsh. :V
> Yeah dont bother doing the same rant, I know everyone hates me.


 
If you're being serious, why do you care if someone on the internet hates you? I hope for your sake that you are joking around.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> 5. we automatically have to hate you as you are a may joiner of THIS year


 Join date:*Feb 2010*

:<


----------



## Icky (Jun 17, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> So harsh. :V
> Yeah dont bother doing the same rant, I know everyone hates me.


 
Nobody hates you yet, you're just some newfag.

Why, should I hate you?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Join date:*Feb 2010*
> 
> :<



Joined in *May*.


----------



## Akro (Jun 17, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Joined in *May*.


 I joined in June, does that make me cool?


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Joined in *May*.


 I realized that now


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 17, 2010)

Tally said:


> If you're being serious, why do you care if someone on the internet hates you? I hope for your sake that you are joking around.


 
Tally. /Why/ would I be serious. :V Im here because two reasons: I like furries and my car is broke so I cant leave, therefore, have nothing else better to do.



Icky said:


> Nobody hates you yet, you're just some newfag.
> 
> Why, should I hate you?


 
Because... you want to jump on the bandwagon?


----------



## Atrak (Jun 17, 2010)

Akro said:


> I joined in June, does that make me cool?



Not really.



WillowWulf said:


> I realized that now



But you didn't realize it then.


----------



## Burninghart (Jun 17, 2010)

Lessee... hmm...

Herm, shemale, and cuntboy characters(okay, I don't really HATE these, but seriously... the people that're practically factory-producing them need to CHILL... and lolwhut? Cuntboy? Seriously, gimme a flat-chested girl any day.), hyper, the "ppls whu spk n txt tlk all the tme", the "fursonas" that are NOTHING like their creators, Ferals with human genitals, artists who ask for critique and then can't take the heat, and when people get sensitive about comments towards their characters when they're posting porn(Artistic nude? Maybe it's understandable. But if there's "juices" flying in all directions and genitals threatening to eat the computer screen, then STFU),  and lastly, the furry artists who say that they want friends, and then push people away like diseased lepers. 

Things that are less "hate" and more just along the lines of pet peeves or "wtf"s, are Vore, *insert body part here* vore, Sonic "fan-characters", Sonic "fan-character" fursonas (okay, bordering on hate again now). And that's about all I can think of.

Now then. I've probably just stepped on about half a million peoples' toes(guess how many toes in all that would make, given no amputations or missing toes, etc? Win a cookie!). So, without further ado...

*prances away*


----------



## Tally (Jun 17, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Joined in *May*.


 
Joined in *September*.

Two can play that game.



Lightnin' said:


> Tally. /Why/ would I be serious. :V Im here because two reasons: I like furries and my car is broke so I cant leave, therefore, have nothing else better to do.



Wait, so you are stuck at your house?


----------



## Icky (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Join date:*Feb 2010*
> 
> :<


Don't feel bad, almost all '10 suck.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 17, 2010)

Tally said:


> Joined in *September*.
> 
> Two can play that game.



No, the original quote by Crysix said May joiner. That is bad grammar for joining in May.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 17, 2010)

Tally said:


> Wait, so you are stuck at your house?


 
Until about 5:30 when my best friend comes to pick me up. She wont get on FAF even though I tried. :v

-rereads- Holy jeezus we are off topic. Unless of course, we are wanting to play off the hate everyone and everything in fandom post.  So now we are just hating each other.


----------



## Tally (Jun 17, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> Until about 5:30 when my best friend comes to pick me up. She wont get on FAF even though I tried. :v


 
Oh... Thought you meant that you made the account because you were permenantly stuck at your house for weeks.


And atrakaj, my mistake.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 17, 2010)

Tally said:


> Oh... Thought you meant that you made the account because you were permenantly stuck at your house for weeks.



Damnit Tally, youve seen me before. Just I realized I f-ed up my name and it was Lightin', not Lightnin'.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 17, 2010)

Dan. said:


> The porn, I mean that's not what the fandom is about! (*To most people anyway*)


 And how do you know this to be true? Something tells me you just have too much faith in your fandom.


----------



## Tally (Jun 17, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> -rereads- Holy jeezus we are off topic. Unless of course, we are wanting to play off the hate everyone and everything in fandom post.  So now we are just hating each other.



Well the topic is what do you hate about the fandom, and people are saying the things they hate think it would be funny to say they hate. It just so happens that the things are individuals.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 17, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> And how do you know this to be true? Something tells me you just have too much faith in your fandom.


 
Furry as a religion.......Fandom keeps getting bigger and bigger.......The future is furry~  ;3


----------



## Burninghart (Jun 17, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Furry as a religion.......Fandom keeps getting bigger and bigger.......The future is furry~  ;3


 

You have no idea how much I wish that could be true. *nod nod*


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Furry as a religion.......Fandom keeps getting bigger and bigger.......The future is furry~  ;3


 


Burninghart said:


> You have no idea how much I wish that could be true. *nod nod*


 Fuck. No

Join date: *Jun 2010*


----------



## Adelin (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Fuck. No
> 
> Join date: *Jun 2010*



Lol? Your gonna be seeing furry churches next year. ;3


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Lol? Your gonna be seeing furry churches next year. ;3


 The moment I start seeing churches preaching the word of furry Jesus I think I might have to high tail it out of here


----------



## Dan. (Jun 17, 2010)

No,No and no!
*thinks of that Futurama episode where they made Star Trek a religon* 
I would not like that, not one bit!
Being a fan is one thing, but a religon? That makes us sound like some kinda' evil cult, with sacrifices and that stuff!


----------



## MrBlack (Jun 17, 2010)

I hate how seriously people take it; I mean you can't take people dressing as animals seriously :U 


wait, no I don't hate that, cuz if they didn't take it seriously, then I wouldn't be able to troll them :I


----------



## Adelin (Jun 17, 2010)

Dan. said:


> No,No and no!
> *thinks of that Futurama episode where they made Star Trek a religon*
> I would not like that, not one bit!
> Being a fan is one thing, but a religon? That makes us sound like some kinda' evil cult, with sacrifices and that stuff!


 
OMG....I would never decapitate a dogs head!! ;3 Chihuahua's on the other hand......Nah.... <:3


----------



## Burninghart (Jun 17, 2010)

Good lord, I was referring to the "Furry is the future" part, not the Furry as a Religion part. I think I'll have to puke my guts out if it becomes a religion.


----------



## Cygnus421 (Jun 17, 2010)

<rawrkitty> Cub Porn.  Thanks guys, for giving the public a reason to equate us to pedophiles.  </rawrkitty>


----------



## Adelin (Jun 17, 2010)

Burninghart said:


> Good lord, I was referring to the "Furry is the future" part, not the Furry as a Religion part. I think I'll have to puke my guts out if it becomes a religion.


 
<.< Ohh.......Furry is the future...Hmmmm....There's a new law that everyone is required to wear fursuits except in church?


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 17, 2010)

Dan. said:


> No,No and no!
> *thinks of that Futurama episode where they made Star Trek a religon*
> I would not like that, not one bit!
> Being a fan is one thing, but a religon? That makes us sound like some kinda' evil cult, with sacrifices and that stuff!


 
Or like $cientlology....with porn.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 17, 2010)

I would lose faith in the fandom. XD I do not think I could handle the First Furry Church of (Disney's) Robin Hood.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 17, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> I would lose faith in the fandom. XD I do not think I could handle the First Furry Church of Robin Hood.


 
I think I'd just fire-bomb a furry church after leaving it.


----------



## Burninghart (Jun 17, 2010)

Adelin said:


> <.< Ohh.......Furry is the future...Hmmmm....There's a new law that everyone is required to wear fursuits except in church?


 
Rofl. Not really what I meant, but that'd be epic for the lulz of it. You could see the Government put its first official tax on Fursuits! And Wal-Mart would start carrying them, too.

Just imagine what Stage or JCPenny would be like...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 17, 2010)

Burninghart said:


> Rofl. Not really what I meant, but that'd be epic for the lulz of it. You could see the Government put its first official tax on Fursuits! And Wal-Mart would start carrying them, too.
> 
> Just imagine what Stage or JCPenny would be like...



I would actually (for the first time) feel bad for the non-furries at that point in time.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 17, 2010)

Fuzzy is the future of furry.


----------



## Dan. (Jun 17, 2010)

It's funny that people seem to hate more things about the fandom than they like it! XD


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 17, 2010)

Dan. said:


> It's funny that people seem to hate more things about the fandom than they like it! XD



Maybe they like hating it.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 17, 2010)

Or maybe we hate liking it.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 17, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Or maybe we hate liking it.



There is the truth.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 17, 2010)

Most hated:

1. Sonic fan characters and pr0n. Please proceed to die in a fire.
2. Fatfurs. Especially the mega obese art. Kahmari is turning into one ;_;
3. Voraphiles and their ilk.
4. All the shitty techno folks who are like OMG I LUVS MUSIK when that's not good music.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 17, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Most hated:
> 
> 1. Sonic fan characters and pr0n. Please proceed to die in a fire.
> 2. Fatfurs. Especially the mega obese art. Kahmari is turning into one ;_;


 
THIS button, plz.


----------



## Burninghart (Jun 17, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Most hated:
> 
> 1. Sonic fan characters and pr0n. Please proceed to die in a fire.
> 2. Fatfurs. Especially the mega obese art. Kahmari is turning into one ;_;
> ...


 
Woah, woah, hey thar buddy. I like techno, thank you. ;>>
I like pretty much any electronic music. It has to have a half-decent tune, but I'm not particularly picky.


edit: but I do have to agree with your first three choices...


----------



## Syradact (Jun 17, 2010)

Burninghart said:


> I like pretty much any electronic music. I'm not particularly picky.


 And this is where you go wrong.


----------



## Burninghart (Jun 17, 2010)

Syradact said:


> > COMMENTINABLENDERLOLOL
> 
> 
> And this is where you go wrong.



Well yeah, you bissected my comment. :V Of course you go wrong there. I said that it still has to have a decent tune.

Or maybe I'm getting the wrong idea, and you just hate electronic music. In which case... Well, I guess there's no helping you... poor bastard. *sighs and shakes head*


----------



## Syradact (Jun 17, 2010)

Burninghart said:


> Or maybe I'm getting the wrong idea, and you just hate electronic music.


 Incorrect sir.

SUCCESSFUL TROLL IS SUCCESSFUL


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 17, 2010)

Tally said:


> Name 1 (wait, make that 2) things you hate about me. Or lets make it 10. Without 10 good reasons, I know you love me.



Lets see now...
1.Fox
2.Miscolored fox
3.Yiffs
4.Annoying
5.Is still a fox
6.Is a nufox
7.???
8.Makes HAXX into more of a gay fox (why you do this, he's cool before you other foxes start influencing him)
9.Is a slut
10. :V

There those are some good reasons and I could make a bigger list but I'm lazy so too bad.


atrakaj said:


> You hate yourself. You told me so.



If I did then oh well, I still hate everyone but maybe a tiny few here :V


----------



## Burninghart (Jun 17, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Incorrect sir.
> 
> SUCCESSFUL TROLL IS SUCCESSFUL


 
....-_o

...Uh... HOW was I trolling, exactly...? Please, do clarify. I made an assumption, and you said that the assumption was incorrect. Please point out where there was trolling.

And there's nothing wrong with not being picky. It just means that you can more easily enjoy music that isn't "OMFGEPICSAUCEWITHAPOTATOONTOP!!"


----------



## Atrak (Jun 17, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Incorrect sir.
> 
> SUCCESSFUL TROLL IS SUCCESSFUL



SUCCESSFUL TROLL DOESN"T PROCEED TO TELL EVERYONE ABOUT THEIR SUCCESSFUL TROLL AFTER THEY SUCCESSFULLY TROLL SOMEONE, AND IN ALL-CAPS.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 17, 2010)

Burninghart said:


> ....-_o
> 
> ...Uh... HOW was I trolling, exactly...? Please, do clarify. I made an assumption, and you said that the assumption was incorrect. Please point out where there was trolling.
> 
> And there's nothing wrong with not being picky. It just means that you can more easily enjoy music that isn't "OMFGEPICSAUCEWITHAPOTATOONTOP!!"


 
Proving my point one post at a time.

I'd like to add to my list of hate:

5. The bestiality folks hiding in the fandom. It's a given.
6. The utterly disturbing admissions made by some furries simply because someone made a thread about it on the internet. I'm looking at _you_ SoFurry forums.
7. The folks who try to cover up the "darker" side of the fandom who are all like, "No no no we're not like that! We're all sunshine, rainbows and lollipops!"



atrakaj said:


> SUCCESSFUL TROLL DOESN"T PROCEED TO TELL EVERYONE  ABOUT THEIR SUCCESSFUL TROLL AFTER THEY SUCCESSFULLY TROLL SOMEONE, AND  IN ALL-CAPS.


 Why don't you post that in the pet peeves thread?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 17, 2010)

Syradact said:


> 7. The folks who try to cover up the "darker" side of the fandom who are all like, "No no no we're not like that! We're all sunshine, rainbows and lollipops!


 
That doesn't help the fandom at all; I can more easily envision myself outing undesirables to the public while making it obvious that I am also a fur.


----------



## Burninghart (Jun 17, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Proving my point one post at a time.


 
I prove nothing. My reasoning behind this is, that in a forum where logic is illogical, I attempt to be logical; your illogicality logically trumps my logic, logically meaning that my logic is logically useless in this forum where logic is illogical. Thus, any attempts to have me "prove" anything logically are worthless.

But the question is this... since logic is illogical here, is the logic in my logical statement made illogical? Or is the illogicality of my statement made logical by the illogical nature of the forum?

Go back to /B/.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Burninghart said:


> I prove nothing. My reasoning behind this is, that in a forum where logic is illogical, I attempt to be logical; your illogicality logically trumps my logic, logically meaning that my logic is logically useless in this forum where logic is illogical. Thus, any attempts to have me "prove" anything logically are worthless.
> 
> But the question is this... since logic is illogical here, is the logic in my logical statement made illogical? Or is the illogicality of my statement made logical by the illogical nature of the forum?
> 
> Go back to /B/.


I failed to see the logic in this statement


----------



## Burninghart (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I failed to see the logic in this statement


 
Exactly.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I failed to see the logic in this statement



There are 20 of them.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> There are 20 of them.


 Indeed there are


----------



## Atrak (Jun 17, 2010)

Burninghart said:


> I prove nothing. My reasoning behind this is, that in a forum where logic is illogical, I attempt to be logical; your illogicality logically trumps my logic, logically meaning that my logic is logically useless in this forum where logic is illogical. Thus, any attempts to have me "prove" anything logically are worthless.
> 
> But the question is this... since logic is illogical here, is the logic in my logical statement made illogical? Or is the illogicality of my statement made logical by the illogical nature of the forum?
> 
> Go back to /B/.


 
Wrong. Just because you use forms of logic a lot doesn't mean you add complexity to your statement. Circular logic is fun when used correctly.


----------



## Burninghart (Jun 17, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> There are 20 of them.


 
And you are correct, good fellow. Have a cookie.

Unless you're diabetic, in which case, have a sugar-free low-carb cookie.


----------



## Tally (Jun 17, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Makes HAXX into more of a gay fox (why you do this, he's cool before you other foxes start influencing him)



Oh, you credit me with showing HAXX just how fun satire humor is when applied to the fox stereotype? What an honor...

One day, if I get bored of satire, I may have to find a new species. But as for now, I hope to keep your number 4 in there.


----------



## Atrak (Jun 17, 2010)

*An* honor.


----------



## Syradact (Jun 17, 2010)

Got another one.

8. All the master/slave/pet bullshit. Stop.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jun 17, 2010)

This thread's been around a while.

All the goddamn yiffy gay/bi guys that the fandom is flooded with. Not the ones who are cool and have normal sex drives, but the ones that are all over the place like OH MURR YIFF YIFF and run around with their hard dicks out trying to screw anything with a hole. (or get screwed by anything with a phallic shaped object)


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 17, 2010)

1) Furry lifestylers
2) People like Allan (moocher and fraud) and Anailaigh (hypocrite and bad priorities financialwise)
3) Furries who act like cunts in public and/or incite drama
4) Folks who cannot take criticism
5) Sparkledogs. Face it, it's not fucking original.
6) Animal and kiddy monglers
7) Furry 'families'....can someone explain this hugbox coddling bullshit to me?
8) Artist profiles that contain HEAPS of redundant information
9) Thin skinned people who get offended easily. Face it, you're on the internet and people will do shit you may not like..grow a pair.
10) Commission whores. Okay, commission something else besides yourself fucking XYZ in ABC position..it gets redundant after a while!


----------



## Burninghart (Jun 18, 2010)

Syradact said:


> Got another one.
> 
> 8. All the master/slave/pet bullshit. Stop.


 
Ooh, good one. I commend you, sir. (Though it's more a pet peeve to me than a hate.)


----------



## Ames (Jun 18, 2010)

The furries.

Duh.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 18, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Furry as a religion.......


_*GET OUT*_



Cygnus421 said:


> <rawrkitty> Cub Porn.  Thanks guys, for giving the public a reason to equate us to pedophiles.  </rawrkitty>


Wait, what? Furries are commonly equated as zoophiles, but pedophiles have never been part of the furry stereotype last time I checked. And because of that, I fail to see how being equated to pedophiles are much worse. Pedophilia is bad and all, but at least children are of the same species as us.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 18, 2010)

Why would _anyone_ ever hate _anything_ about the furry fandom?


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Why would _anyone_ ever hate _anything_ about the furry fandom?


 
The lack of Lombax furs, because I have only found 7 others. :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Why would _anyone_ ever hate _anything_ about the furry fandom?


 Check any YouTube furry video ever and you'll see why.


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> _*GET OUT*_


 Yea, I had about the same reaction


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 18, 2010)

@BurningHart
The logic to this forum is that of their own. Other words, your logic is null and you just have to go with the flow and continue from one spiteful joke(or sometimes not a joke) to another without wasting too much time. And then, you shall be able to live here. Once you are here long enough, they accept you in(And as Ive noticed, some do not accept period) and you still have to go from one spite to the other and not have thin skin and let every thing get to you. Within my... I think two weeks, I have learned this. And I dont think Im entirely correct. :V


----------



## Burninghart (Jun 18, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> @BurningHart
> The logic to this forum is that of their own. Other words, your logic is null and you just have to go with the flow and continue from one spiteful joke(or sometimes not a joke) to another without wasting too much time. And then, you shall be able to live here. Once you are here long enough, they accept you in(And as Ive noticed, some do not accept period) and you still have to go from one spite to the other and not have thin skin and let every thing get to you. Within my... I think two weeks, I have learned this. And I dont think Im entirely correct. :V


 
Cool story bro.


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 18, 2010)

Burninghart said:


> Cool story bro.



I was bored.


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

Burninghart said:


> Cool story bro.


I like how you're ignoring useful advice


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I like how you're ignoring useful advice



I believe that is the nicest thing anyone has said about anything Ive said since Ive got here.


----------



## Tally (Jun 18, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> I believe that is the nicest thing anyone has said about anything Ive said since Ive got here.


 
I suggest you stop playing victimized, and just deal with it. Eventually you will have collected a few hundred nice comments, and then you can reread them to make you happy. Maybe save them in a notepad file?

Here is the second one. Nice avatar.


----------



## Willow (Jun 18, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> I believe that is the nicest thing anyone has said about anything Ive said since Ive got here.


 It's nice when newbs get the flow of the forums

And also burningheart..really poor use of "cool story bro"


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 18, 2010)

Tally said:


> I suggest you stop playing victimized, and just deal with it. Eventually you will have collected a few hundred nice comments, and then you can reread them to make you happy. Maybe save them in a notepad file?
> 
> Here is the second one. Nice avatar.



A perfect example Burninghart. :V You see, I read this, laughed at it, and now commenting on it as such to be spiteful. This is how FAF goes round.

I like your avatar too Tally.


----------



## Ames (Jun 18, 2010)

Not enough *NORMAL* porn.


----------



## Burninghart (Jun 18, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> A perfect example Burninghart. :V You see, I read this, laughed at it, and now commenting on it as such to be spiteful. This is how FAF goes round.
> 
> I like your avatar too Tally.


 
Yep. Sounds about right.

And WillowWulf: Thanks, you can see many that are even worse by viewing the comments on e621 though. Looks like I need to practice a bit, I'm getting rusty.


----------



## Deltadawg117 (Jul 12, 2015)

I hate the people who think that they can save the fandom by showing people that not everyone in the fandom is some sort of sexual deviant. They don't understand that when people hear the words "sexual deviant" or when they see yiffy things, people automatically disregard everything they are told and only focus on that. Another thing I hate is when furries go on social media and pick fights with the rednecks who hate us. Particularly on iFunny.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 12, 2015)

When people exhume a thread that's been dead for five years just to get in a few more thrusts.


----------



## Havokpaintedwolf (Jul 12, 2015)

this thread smells funny... HOLY SHIT DELTADAWG117 THIS THREAD EXPIRED IN 2010! YOU DIDNT EAT ANY OF IT DID YOU!? QUICK SOMEONE GET SOME MILK AND CALL POISON CONTROL!...But seriously delta dont necro bump not cool.


----------



## Joey (Jul 12, 2015)

I hate the person that just Necro'd this thread


----------



## aeroxwolf (Jul 13, 2015)

I hate:
Depressing threats
Users creating the same threads over and over
Attention whores
Fur's with zero communication skills
Fur's who feel the need to come out as a furry

Apart from that, its all good


----------



## CrazyTundraWolf (Jul 13, 2015)

*http://tinyurl.com/nozwr5w 

I've been waiting for an opportunity to use this

*


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 13, 2015)

All the weird-ass fetishes and porn.

People forcing you to roleplay.

Drama.

AND GOD THE "FURRY PRIDE" THING what this isn't like a sexual orientation


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 13, 2015)

Why would you need to "come out" as a furry? You can be yourself without using labels. No one is going to get on your case for liking Star Fox.


----------



## Cinder42 (Jul 13, 2015)

I sort of hate how the ways of the community can lead to somewhat of a bipolar tightrope walk between "they're really active and social in the fandom" and "they're a total stalker, why do they keep trying to talk to me"
Out of all fandoms I've been in, this one probably has the most frequent gatherings in person (especially outside of big conventions) so wonderful as that is, it's rather inevitable that this line is teetered across with some regularity.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 13, 2015)

I hate almost everything because I'm a rational human being. 

also lol necro


----------



## Sylox (Jul 13, 2015)

Attention whores
Artists who are arrogant
Bizarre fetishes 
Diaper furs
You


----------



## Ratical (Jul 13, 2015)

This thread should've stayed buried. It's only gonna cause mudslinging. Or some other kinda slinging. Hopefully not gunslinging. _Something's_ getting slung and it's only gonna make people feel bad.

But on a related note, I hate when drama divides the fandom.


----------



## Horsefur (Jul 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Bizarre fetishes



Eh, your profile has a bizarre fetish. Just saying.


----------



## The Emperor (Jul 14, 2015)

The community D: 
No really, maybe I'm unlucky but I find 1 'normal' Furry every 100 persons, lmao.


----------



## Ieono (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't like the lack of variety. Seems like many furries are the same species', and that they are pretty much the same irl as well. I always thought it was a diverse group of people that make up the community, but I now know that that isn't the case.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 14, 2015)

Horsefur said:


> Eh, your profile has a bizarre fetish. Just saying.



Oh LOL. That's fucking great holy fuck.


----------



## Joey (Jul 14, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Bizarre fetishes



Oh really now?
http://imgur.com/m6N11pL


----------



## Horsefur (Jul 14, 2015)

Joey said:


> Oh really now?
> http://imgur.com/m6N11pL



Don't forget the featured submission


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 14, 2015)

I hate this mudslinging. See, to me, macro is not a fetish, but a fascination. Do I like Japanese monster movies? Yes. Would I want to bang Godzilla or Gamora? No. I think the concept of being a giant among an army of puny humans sounds bloody awesome. It doesn't turn me on, I just think it is cool. Who said macro had to be a fetish?


----------



## Horsefur (Jul 14, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I hate this mudslinging. See, to me, macro is not a fetish, but a fascination. Do I like Japanese monster movies? Yes. Would I want to bang Godzilla or Gamora? No. I think the concept of being a giant among an army of puny humans sounds bloody awesome. It doesn't turn me on, I just think it is cool. Who said macro had to be a fetish?



If you're talking about sylox, then the screenshot joey posted is the SFW version of his profile, if you view it NSFW then there is definitely bizarre fetish going on there.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 14, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> I hate this mudslinging. See, to me, macro is not a fetish, but a fascination.



Fantasizing about being a 30-foot wolfman jerking off onto a city confirmed not a fetish. You heard it here on FAF first folks.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Jul 15, 2015)

Everything, it's all terrible.


----------



## Joey (Jul 15, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Fantasizing about being a 30-foot wolfman jerking off onto a city confirmed not a fetish. You heard it here on FAF first folks.



I love how Sylox never posted in this thread again


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 15, 2015)

People who take themselves too seriously tend to cause most trouble within the fandom. They tend to get mad at the members who are in the fandom for different reasons, and they take all "hate" way too seriously, even if it was just self-deprecating humor. Lighten the fuck up.


----------



## foussiremix (Jul 16, 2015)

I hate that fursonas that have a humanoid like or human face fursonas are sometimes not allowed.(please humans count as fursonas since they have a kind of fur)

Ehh vore fetish. AND THAT EVERYONE FUCKING DRAWS FNAF ARTS WTF


----------



## Phoenix-Kat (Jul 16, 2015)

Nyro46 said:


> All the weird-ass fetishes and porn.
> 
> People forcing you to roleplay.
> 
> ...



I'm going to quote you because this is the exact way I feel. No one's "forced" me to role play yet, but then I'm very new to the fandom and have only been here for a year.  You can't go on any furry site without seeing porn. Yes, there are filters but not everyone remembers to put the filter in place and the idea it's allowed in general kinda bothers me. On Deviant Art, nudity is allowed but actual porn isn't. I often have to use the analogy of "Treckies" to explain to people what "furries" are. I've never seen "Treckie Pride" like it's a sexual identity or something.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 16, 2015)

The people in it


----------



## Filter (Jul 16, 2015)

I hate the emphasis on sexuality. Don't get me wrong, I like well-drawn pinups and whatnot, but I'm here because anthropomorphic animals are the bee's knees. I'm not here because I want to know about the sex lives of furry fans. That sort of thing is TMI. Plus, these characters can be anything we want them to be. Too much boinking and not enough adventures, IMO.


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 16, 2015)

people who role play on regular threads. ex: *nuzzles nose* ....... fuck that shit.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jul 16, 2015)

Hugboxing. And

"Person 1's statement! -Hugs-"

"Aww, thanks Person 1! -Hugs tighter-"

I'm not trying to imply that they are one and the same, just that both drive me nuts.


----------



## ShioBear (Jul 16, 2015)

Alexxx-Returns said:


> Hugboxing. And
> 
> "Person 1's statement! -Hugs-"
> 
> ...


uhhg second that!


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 16, 2015)

ARGH PEE is not for me. Too much work, too little payoff. Also, people here seem to have gotten rather hostile in the past couple months here. What's up with that? I come here to chat and discuss things, not to shout and sling mud.


----------



## Joey (Jul 17, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> Also, people here seem to have gotten rather hostile in the past couple months here. What's up with that? I come here to chat and discuss things, not to shout and sling mud.



I kinda feel like a dick for some of the snotty elitist shit I've said here over the past 3 years, especially when I first joined. I always felt like "hey, this is a great refuge for furs who aren't into freaky shit", but as time went on I had to admit at some point that the freaky shit makes the fandom cool and not boring quite often. (You know... within reason, of course. But still...) It's so punk rock you guys... We're all freaks and/or sexual deviants in some way just by getting involved in the first place, I think everyone needs to admit that. You're gonna make like zero friends by being an overly cautious judgemental shut-in that's afraid of a community you're supposedly a part of. 

I like dressing up as an expensive animal person and cuddling with friends... and it's awesome... I don't care about a damn thing anymore. I'm free, and it feels great. 
10/10 would change again.


----------



## Raj-y (Jul 17, 2015)

The only thing I hate about being an artist in the furry community, is when I show the average person my art they say "Why don't you just draw people... or dogs... What is this?"


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 17, 2015)

You know, I'm actually totally chill about the people for whom furry is primarily a fetish. Everyone gets their rocks (or female equivalent) off to something out of the ordinary, if they've got a single adventurous bone in their body. Just because I don't get it doesn't mean it's not cool. The only thing that matters is that whatever happens is between consenting adults and there's no real exploitation going on. Roleplayed exploitation is A-okay.


The furries who actually make me uncomfortable are the ones who get too lost in their own heads to take stock of reality, the ones for whom the fandom is for escapism, and who delude themselves into believing they're something other than human. We've all seen a few before, and they're there in every subculture, not just furry. I'm also pretty unsympathetic to folks who appear to have matured in some cocoon in a Tumblr community somewhere, and get triggered by everyone and everything. Grow a thicker goddamn skin, the real world and people in it don't have the patience to walk on eggshells around you to avoid hurting your feelings.


----------



## Grandpriest (Jul 17, 2015)

What I strongly dislike about the furry fandom is how apparently low the average IQ is of the members who make up our fandom.  It can be truly disheartening, sometimes.

Note: I'm not saying everyone has a low IQ.  I'm saying that the _majority_ have caused the average to be in the lower values.


----------



## Sylox (Jul 17, 2015)

Grandpriest said:


> What I strongly dislike about the furry fandom is how apparently low the average IQ is of the members who make up our fandom.  It can be truly disheartening, sometimes.
> 
> Note: I'm not saying everyone has a low IQ.  I'm saying that the _majority_ have caused the average to be in the lower values.



Well that escalated quickly!


----------



## Joey (Jul 18, 2015)

Grandpriest said:


> What I strongly dislike about the furry fandom is how apparently low the average IQ is of the members who make up our fandom.  It can be truly disheartening, sometimes.
> 
> Note: I'm not saying everyone has a low IQ.  I'm saying that the _majority_ have caused the average to be in the lower values.



*barks*


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 18, 2015)

Grandpriest said:


> What I strongly dislike about the furry fandom is how apparently low the average IQ is of the members who make up our fandom.  It can be truly disheartening, sometimes.
> 
> Note: I'm not saying everyone has a low IQ.  I'm saying that the _majority_ have caused the average to be in the lower values.



How can you hate someone for their IQ? What is telling you that they don't have a condition that keeps it down?

P.S. My IQ is at 126, where's the point?


----------



## Sylox (Jul 18, 2015)

Mine is 129 since we are comparing...not that it matters, I just want to win the dick measuring contest. :V


----------



## PheonixDragon (Jul 18, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Mine is 129 since we are comparing...not that it matters, *I just want to win the dick measuring contest. :V*



I'm young, so mine is still growing; I still can beat you. :V


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 18, 2015)

I got a 31 on the ACT, and the max is 36. I am in high school and college at the same time. How about that for brains, since we are in a pissing competition?


----------



## Sylox (Jul 18, 2015)

PheonixDragon said:


> I'm young, so mine is still growing; I still can beat you. :V



I don't doubt it, I'm less than average for a black guy. :V


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 18, 2015)

Grandpriest said:


> What I strongly dislike about the furry fandom is how apparently low the average IQ is of the members who make up our fandom.  It can be truly disheartening, sometimes.
> 
> Note: I'm not saying everyone has a low IQ.  I'm saying that the _majority_ have caused the average to be in the lower values.



Not to put too fine a point on it, but it's generally held to be true among academics that anyone who uses an IQ score as proof of anything is either very young and naive, or else is displaying a poor level of intelligence themselves. It's why MENSA is ridiculed, even by people who qualify to join it. Nobody's taken IQ tests seriously since the 1980s.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Jul 18, 2015)

The overall immaturity of some of the people.  Not talking about just being fun or silly, because those are GOOD things.

I'm not sure when it first bubbled up, but I don't like the mentality that the fandom is some kind of competition or popularity contest, where you can't possibly be a "legitimate" furry unless you go to an undetermined number of furmeets or cons, own a fursuit, personally know at least one current "Popufur" and buy artwork regularly.


----------



## Troj (Jul 18, 2015)

I hate how furries are often their own worst enemies, even after they've been warned against doing something dicey or dumb_, _or have even_ agreed _that certain behaviors are dicey, obnoxious, or dumb.

For example, furries will bitch and wail about furry drama, and then spread rumors and talk smack about people on social media.

Furries will complain about the fandom having a bad reputation, and then do things that confirm the stereotypes, or fail to effectively confront people for acting in ways that contribute to that bad rap.

Furries will complain about people judging them for being furries, but then declare that _they_ get to do and say whatever they want while flying the furry banner, and the fandom's reputation isn't their problem.

It's annoying that furries will often bitch about common problems or bad behaviors in the fandom, but do very little to actually enforce norms or create firm boundaries to help resolve those issues.

I dislike that the fandom is loosey-goosey and inconsistent about who it ostracizes and who it allows to stay.

I'm also sad to see furries who strike me as squandering their true potential as beings, and who seem to be making the same mistakes over and over and over again.


----------



## Filter (Jul 18, 2015)

Grandpriest said:


> What I strongly dislike about the furry fandom is how apparently low the average IQ is of the members who make up our fandom.  It can be truly disheartening, sometimes.
> 
> Note: I'm not saying everyone has a low IQ.  I'm saying that the _majority_ have caused the average to be in the lower values.



Do you have any data to back that up? In my experience, we tend to be smarter than the average bear. A little offbeat, sure, but not lacking in the IQ dept. We're a geek subculture. An offshoot of the science fiction fandom, no less. In fact, furs are also more likely to have college degrees than the general population.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 18, 2015)

Everyone else. Especially you.


----------



## Sylox (Jul 18, 2015)

The immaturity of grown ass adults AND the apathetic attitude towards it by a majority of furries really pisses me off. Why do some see nothing wrong with humping the shit out of a light pole? Why do some find nothing wrong with wearing your murrsuit to meets? 

Why is this not only accepted but often encouraged by furries?


----------



## PrincessParrot (Jul 18, 2015)

Furs that you cant tell are fedora fuckers irl


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 18, 2015)

I hate that there's too many cliques.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 19, 2015)

PrincessParrot said:


> Furs that you cant tell are fedora fuckers irl



What is a fedora fucker and why would you become angry about people you won't ever meet, but don't know what they're like in reality?

You know what I really hate....people I speak to on the internet...who have tattoos on parts of their bodies which I don't know about.  
They really get my blood boiling; they're everywhere! Everywhere!


----------



## dischimera (Jul 19, 2015)

I hate the ones who think they can judge others' fetishes and go like "ew you like pics with [insert thing] go away you inferior stain in the furry community!!111"
Or worse yet, those who try to justify their distaste with morals, when they're the ones fapping for animal characters. Humanoid or not.


----------



## BlitzCo (Jul 20, 2015)

weird fetish art


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 20, 2015)

People that complain about weird fetish art when they could've just blacklisted it.


----------



## BlitzCo (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't really use FA


----------



## Troj (Jul 20, 2015)

It's fine to like what you like, but some things are best kept to oneself, or shared with only with an exclusive few.

It's the TMI sharing or roping in non-consenting parties that's the problem here.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 20, 2015)

People seem to be a little too open about their fetishes. I for one am not discussing mine, as they are on the weird and scary side of things.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Jul 21, 2015)

I know it's not exclusive to the furry community, but I get annoyed by the attitude I see among many of the artists and creators that the rest of the fandom owes them a living.  

Kind of an "I do art - pay my bills!"  

Or "all of my utilities have been shut off and my license plates expired and my driver's license was taken away because I didn't pay child support and my pet is going to die of a preventable illness because no one is buying my art!"

If someone chooses to try to make their entire living by doing art, with no other source of income to cover lean times, that is entirely their decision.  However, some of the "guilting" comments I see from the artists just annoys me, and the attitude that they are entitled to make a living just by doing furry art, and that it is somehow the fault of others when they can't make ends meet.


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 21, 2015)

dischimera said:


> I hate the ones who think they can judge  others' fetishes and go like "ew you like pics with [insert thing] go  away you inferior stain in the furry community!!111"
> Or worse yet, those who try to justify their distaste with morals, when  they're the ones fapping for animal characters. Humanoid or not.



I  don't like the fetish stuff but I'm not going to go out of my way to go  and hate on the people that do it. It doesn't really have any effect on  me or what I do so... yeah.



FrostHusky81 said:


> People that complain about weird fetish art when they could've just blacklisted it.



I don't think there's an option to blacklist stuff on FA, is there? Other than the hiding mature content option, but most people don't flag fetish art as mature.


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 21, 2015)

-deleted double post-

CURSE MY INTERNET


----------



## Byron (Jul 21, 2015)

> weird fetish art





> too open about their fetishes





> I don't like the fetish stuff



Imherefortheporn.jpg


----------



## Troj (Jul 21, 2015)

Maelstrom Eyre said:


> I know it's not exclusive to the furry community, but I get annoyed by the attitude I see among many of the artists and creators that the rest of the fandom owes them a living.
> 
> Kind of an "I do art - pay my bills!"



I respect people who open commissions, offer a special deal, or do special doodles for people when they end up in dire financial straits, because then they're providing something for something.

Personally, though, if I were in financial trouble, I'd be embarrassed to just run a GoFundMe or the like, even if I could justify it somehow.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Jul 21, 2015)

People who treat fetishes as their identity. I mean we're all into weird shit, I mean we wouldn't be here if we weren't. But holy shit dude I get it you're super into vore, please change your avatar.


----------



## thatanimefan44 (Jul 22, 2015)

I hate people that say you shouldn't share your furry interest publicly. All the time I see posts of someone telling how they showed their friends their fursuit, shared some furry art with a random person, did a project on them, followed by a person asking why they would do that. Almost as if they should treat it like some weird fetish. I understand a lot of people think it's weird, and you shouldn't shove it in their face, and for some people it's mainly a fetish. But, at heart, it's an interest and fandom, just like Star Wars, zombies, and Spongebob. And nobody seems to mind as much when someone expresses interest in those. They treat it like everyone is in it for the fetish art, and are going to share it with the world. But it's not true, and people are going to continue to think it as a weird fetish if we treat it this way.


----------



## Troj (Jul 22, 2015)

If everyone acts like it's something to hide, then others will assume it's something that needs to be hidden for some reason.

It's why I'm fairly open about my fursuiting and furry activities on social media. There's nothing shameful or wrong about it, so what do I have to hide? Like I said before in another thread, I just take care not to overwhelm people with furry-furry-furry every day or all the time, because I don't want to come across as "fixated" or "obsessed."

Several non-furry friends have even started to comment positively on my furry photos, posts, and articles, and a few people have even expressed interest in attending a convention just to see it.

A couple friends have even told me in private that learning about the furry fandom has actually inspired them to explore their own identities more, and/or to confront things about themselves or their lives that they're dissatisfied with, and I think that's very cool.


----------



## Sylox (Jul 22, 2015)

I hate how open and accepting the fandom is. Diaperfurs aren't normal folks; they need to go as well as those who fap to cub porn.


----------



## Byron (Jul 22, 2015)

Abolishing harmful behavior is one thing, but intolerance towards towards something innocuous because someone says it's "not normal" is just a case of "stop liking what I don't like."


----------



## Sylox (Jul 22, 2015)

So you see nothing wrong with cub porn? I guess you think there is nothing wrong with child porn as well.

^logical fallacy


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 22, 2015)

I hate yiff art and Zoophiles. I think it is as equally degrading and damaging as anything else to this fandom. But I don't go making hate threads/journals about it to make others feel even more insignificant about a fetish that they themselves may have very little understanding about.


----------



## Sylox (Jul 22, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> I hate yiff art and Zoophiles. I think it is as equally degrading and damaging as anything else to this fandom. But I don't go making hate threads/journals about it to make others feel even more insignificant about a fetish that they themselves may have very little understanding about.



Ohh boo hoo...deal with it. Don't want to be made fun of, don't be involved in sick, abnormal stuff. Jacking off to a fur shitting in diapers is not normal at all and the fact you defend it is telling.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Jul 22, 2015)

That mindset of, "if you don't have a fursuit, you're not a true furry". Screw that, I'd rather keep my money, thank you very much.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> Ohh boo hoo...deal with it. Don't want to be made fun of, don't be involved in sick, abnormal stuff. Jacking off to a fur shitting in diapers is not normal at all and the fact you defend it is telling.



Okay, Mr. Zoophile.


----------



## Sylox (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm not a Zoophile. When have I ever advocated sex with or my desire to have sex with animals? I've said some pretty fucked up shit, but I've never said that.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm not a Zoophile.





> The same reason why I favor yiff art...its hot! I like porn, what can I say?



Post #42



> Anthro porn does it for me. I'm not a Zoophile



Post #44



> Zoophilia is a paraphilia involving a sexual fixation on animals



Now drop it.


----------



## Sylox (Jul 22, 2015)

When I see animals, I don't get aroused, so you're wrong. Its the porn that arouses me. SFW shit doesn't do a damn thing. The wolves at the National Zoo don't do a damn thing. 

Ergo, I"m not a Zoophiliac or w/e you call em.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 22, 2015)

Dude, I have proven you wrong over and over again and you're still in denial about it. You are sexually attracted to Anthropomorphic animals, a type of animal, ergo, you are a Zoophile.

Now stop this shit before the two of us end up banned/suspended.

Want to discuss it further, PM me.


----------



## Sylox (Jul 22, 2015)

Fine, I know when to stop.


----------



## Byron (Jul 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> So you see nothing wrong with cub porn? I guess you think there is nothing wrong with child porn as well.
> 
> ^logical fallacy



Take it easy, it's just a drawing.

Am I getting trolled?


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 22, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> Okay, Mr. Zoophile.



Having a furry fetish doesn't mean you're attracted to real animals. 

But I agree with your sentiments that we don't have a right to ostracise people we view as unpalatable just because they're not normal, rather than because they're demonstrably harmful.


----------



## dischimera (Jul 22, 2015)

Agreeing with the above post is exactly why I'll never understand why apparently not condemning cub art suddenly makes someone a potential pedophile.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 22, 2015)

Oh shit, it's here too. How dull.
You two need to clear the air between you in private messages.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 22, 2015)

dischimera said:


> Agreeing with the above post is exactly why I'll never understand why apparently not condemning cub art suddenly makes someone a potential pedophile.



To be honest my comment wasn't about cub art, although I agree that failing to be outraged by it isn't equivalent to being a suspected paedophile.

Sylox said he thought that any furries with a diaper fetish should be ostracised. I'm not sure I want to spend my time trying to kink shame other users, instead of just getting on with my life.


----------



## Sylox (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm not kink shaming at all, all I'm saying is that there are some things which we know are wrong like cub porn and yet we do nothing about it. We all have a problem with child pornography, but for some reason cub porn gets a pass just cuz the characters have fur.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 22, 2015)

Sylox said:


> I'm not kink shaming at all, all I'm saying is that there are some things which we know are wrong like cub porn and yet we do nothing about it. We all have a problem with child pornography, but for some reason cub porn gets a pass just cuz the characters have fur.



Cub porn is banned on FA. Sometimes quasi-sexual images remain on the site, but the staff are...generally doing their job I guess. 

I think the reason some people are apathetic about this subject is because the characters are ficticious, rather than real people being hurt. 

But I digress, most furries with diaper fetishists are not paedophiles. I'm not sure why you'd single them out, rather than explicitly targeting paedophiles.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 22, 2015)

Not sure how frowned upon cub porn is with regular Furs, I do know that it is mostly taboo among Babyfurs though. I am trying to learn the in's and out's of this culture, subcultures and their entirety. 



Fallowfox said:


> Having a furry fetish doesn't mean you're attracted to real animals.



The article does not specify whether it applies to real or fictional animals. It only implies that it involves a sexual fixation on animals. 

You're a knowledgeable person, Fallow, if I am missing something enlighten me.



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> You two need to clear the air between you in private messages.



Working on it...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 22, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> The article does not specify whether it applies to real or fictional animals. It only implies that it involves a sexual fixation on animals. Yiff art is porn, ergo, Zoophilia.
> 
> You're a knowledgeable person, Fallow, if I am missing something enlighten me.
> 
> ...



Furry fetishes are already variously described in psych' research as 'autozoophilia' 'autoplushophilia' 'plushiphilia' and 'fursuitism', but I'm just going to put all of that aside. 

Calling someone a zoophile, because they're attracted to bugsbunny clearly gives the wrong impression. There is a difference between having a kink for saucy cartoon characters and wanting to have sex with real animals, especially since the latter is taboo, so let's not go trying to deliberately mix them up. :\


----------



## Troj (Jul 22, 2015)

No, I don't think jerking it to animal people necessarily means you're a zoophile, because a bipedal talking humanoid dog is not the same thing as a real dog. 

My tentative theory is that many furries jerk it to anthros because anthros typically telegraph, allude to, or otherwise represent the best and most attractive qualities of human beings, while these characters' animal aspects potentially "soften" various humanoid qualities that might otherwise be off-putting, distracting, confusing, or overwhelming.

The whole business of people consuming porn that depicts evil, illegal, or unethical acts is a tricky one, because the official jury is definitely out on whether such porn gives people a safe outlet for antisocial desires, or makes those desires stronger--or either, or both, depending.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 22, 2015)

Fallowfox said:


> Furry fetishes are already variously described in psych' research as 'autozoophilia' 'autoplushophilia' 'plushiphilia' and 'fursuitism', but I'm just going to put all of that aside.
> 
> Calling someone a zoophile, because they're attracted to bugsbunny clearly gives the wrong impression. There is a difference between having a kink for saucy cartoon characters and wanting to have sex with real animals, especially since the latter is taboo, so let's not go trying to deliberately mix them up. :\



So Autozoophilia would be the more correct term? But since Autozoophilia is also represented as an autoerotic form of Zoophilia the term Zoophile still applies if one's interest in yiff art is sexual over something that is aesthetically pleasing, right?

Just trying to get the facts here.


----------



## Gator (Jul 22, 2015)

"anthropomorphic" means having human qualities.  it is those qualities  that sets anthros apart from actual animals, and in most cases it is the fact that  they have human qualities which gives them the capacity to be  sexually appealing to humans.  even for people who prefer  anthros over human characters, that doesn't necessarily mean they have an interest  in normal animals (which is what it would mean to be a zoophile), because the anthro is still basically just a more  interesting/exotic _person_.  it isn't viewed in the same way as an actual animal, because it's not one.

...wait, i came here to gripe about furries.
the  thing i hate about furry fandom is how so many people take it seriously and try to turn it into something it's not.  :I  you are not a depraved maniac just because you think cartoon animal people are cool.  it is literally not a big deal.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 22, 2015)

All this arguing is getting on my nerves. When I joined this forum, everyone was nice to each other, and we all got along. I have no clue what the hell happened, but the past month or two have been escalating in hostility between members. We are tearing the forums apart over stupid shit. We need to stop the madness. People take things way too seriously and need to lighten the fuck up. Do I have to throw lamps at all of you to get you to lighten up? Come on, guys. Yes, macro is weird. That's why it's called a fetish. Is it bad? No. But is it normal? No. But Sylox has no right to pull apart generally liked fetishes because he thinks they are weird. We are on a furry forum, for fox sake. Everything about us is weird. And this retaliation? At this rate, someone is going to get banned. We need to stop arguing already.


----------



## Byron (Jul 22, 2015)

I feel like I should apologize. I barged in here and jumped on the dogpile without so much as a "how do you do", and I feel like an asshole. I'm sure more than a few of you think of me at least as badly. Believe it or not, I actually came here because I wanted to make friends. 

I don't want to argue with people. I don't know why I did. I just want to talk about furry stuff without getting weird looks. Isn't that what we all want?


----------



## Astus (Jul 23, 2015)

What I hate about furries is that they have own thing like Godwin's law, but instead of always coming to comparing the nazis to something they always come to talking about fetishes and the related topics


----------



## GamingGal (Jul 23, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> You are sexually attracted to Anthropomorphic animals, a type of animal, ergo, you are a Zoophile.



Wrong. Anthropomorphic animals are completely different from regular animals. Anthros act, think, and look vaguely like humans. They have feelings and emotions and generally pieces of ourselves in them. Being attracted to a hot and steamy scene of your sona with another anthro doesn't make you a zoophile. That being said, I don't seen an issue with the cub porn either, simply because, as Troj was saying, I think it might sate any desires those might have for younger individuals. Although, this might not be the case with some, but I feel it might be.

/2cents

Anyways.

I hate the obsession the furry community has with NSFW stuff. I mean, I get it, you guys think it's hot. I admit that some of it is tastefully done and I find it attracted. But, come on now, I want to see other things when I'm browsing art, too >.>


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jul 23, 2015)

GamingGal said:


> Wrong. Anthropomorphic animals are completely different from regular animals. Anthros act, think, and look vaguely like humans. They have feelings and emotions and generally pieces of ourselves in them. Being attracted to a hot and steamy scene of your sona with another anthro doesn't make you a zoophile. That being said, I don't seen an issue with the cub porn either, simply because, as Troj was saying, I think it might sate any desires those might have for younger individuals. Although, this might not be the case with some, but I feel it might be.
> 
> /2cents
> 
> ...



Exactly ! This is why I have almost never used my FA account because when ever I log on some kind of suggesive or fetish art is the result even _with_ the maturity filter ON.

Ugh !!!

Luckily Deviant Art has a much better filter so al least I can browse safely there.

Non the less the issue is still disconcerting >.<


----------



## Radost (Jul 23, 2015)

I hate how many closed minded posts that i see about other peoples thoughts and fetishes, furry's already get enough shit, at least have a few places people feel comfortable posting. it also saddens how many completely obsessed people i see in the furry community, with that said obsessed people rule the world but sometimes you need to find a balance. The thing i hate the most is that there is no furry TV show!


----------



## Whitefire (Jul 23, 2015)

I think the only thing that bothers me is that unless you display your drama everyday, people don't seem to pay much attention to you.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 23, 2015)

Whitefire said:


> I think the only thing that bothers me is that unless you display your drama everyday, people don't seem to pay much attention to you.


Nah, I try not to discuss my daily drama on the Internet. I just try to be myself, and everything is fine. Get engaged in topics, and people will get to know you. No need to be an attention whore.


----------



## Sylox (Jul 23, 2015)

magnets


----------



## Whitefire (Jul 24, 2015)

Well, that's the way I am. However I've watched quiet a few people that have generated a heck of a following based solely on the drama they put out.


----------



## Ieono (Jul 24, 2015)

Whitefire said:


> Well, that's the way I am. However I've watched quiet a few people that have generated a heck of a following based solely on the drama they put out.



And they are the kind of people I try to avoid....


----------



## BagelRabbit (Jul 24, 2015)

LazerMaster5 said:


> All this arguing is getting on my nerves. When I joined this forum, everyone was nice to each other, and we all got along. I have no clue what the hell happened, but the past month or two have been escalating in hostility between members. We are tearing the forums apart over stupid shit. We need to stop the madness. [snip]



Personally, I can't stand pretty much anything in the way of furry porn (especially the stuff on the verges). None of that even remotely turns me on, because in my humble opinion, it honestly strikes me as more nasty than 'sexy.' Perhaps I haven't been in the fandom for long enough. 

But you know what? I'm okay with other people liking stuff that I don't like. I'm even okay if people enjoy stuff that I strongly dislike, as long as no one hurts themselves or others. And as... wrong... as some furry content is, it is generally incapable of harming anyone (aside from the standard innocence-being-lost bit, and that seems to happen to everyone at some point or another anyways.)

So, in my humble opinion, I think that the yelling going on here is doing _far_ more harm than the porn itself. It's dividing a community that's already quite small and not tremendously well-liked, and it's causing people to say some really nasty things to other people. And we, as a community, desperately need to stick together.

So, can we all agree that:

â€¢ There is porn (Rule 34). Some of it is the standard fare, and some of it is not.
â€¢ If people want some of the less savory porn, that's their decision to make. 
â€¢ Griping about this sort of decision on the Forum does _absolutely nothing_, except for breaking apart the community and getting people infractions. Maybe if we were all administrators of FA and we could regulate what sort of content went on there, these discussions would make more sense. But we're really powerless to do anything about any of this.

So, let's just go ahead and say that while some people like weird shit, we should probably just let them enjoy their shit and get on with our lives. Is this too much to ask?

Oh, and that's one of the "things I hate about the furry fandom," getting back to the topic of this thread. These sorts of arguments are actually _very_ typical (I'm an active member of about three other forums, and these sorts of arguments have happened in every one). It's just always a shame to see it occur...

-Bagel


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 24, 2015)

Roleplay junkies. The type that don't know when it is, and is not appropriate.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Jul 24, 2015)

If you don't like the porn, don't look it up. It's that simple. That's what safe search filters are for. No need to create unnecessary drama.


----------



## Sylox (Jul 24, 2015)

Endless amounts of circle-jerking that goes on.


----------



## Troj (Jul 24, 2015)

What's REALLY annoying is that furries always have to keep rehashing and re-debating what should be common sense norms and understandings by now vis-a-vis topics like plagiarism, commissions, common courtesy, drama, bullying, and sex.

(But, I'm sure the general geek community gets just as tired of having to rehash COSPLAY IS NOT CONSENT before and after every convention, so furries aren't alone in being slow on the uptake here.)


----------



## hup2thepenguin (Jul 25, 2015)

Excessively rude and sarcastic people on the forums. I know it's the internet, but like really.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Jul 26, 2015)

Annoying people, people who just want to get in bed with me ASAP and nothing else, rude people, ignorant people, disgusting people, people who roleplay 24/7, the extreme fetishes, etc. Same people as in any other fandom, really.

And well, I guess I also don't like how some furries just don't shut up about their pride, but then again, you have people who won't shut up about their nerd pride too, so yeah. Again, same as in any other fandom.

Basically, what I hate about the furry fandom is the same as with any other fandom: The stuff and the people that I just don't like.


----------



## Kaizy (Jul 26, 2015)

Furries that are blatant furry stereotypes.


----------



## PriestessShizuka (Jul 28, 2015)

The immature hipster idiots who just want to start drama with their hate, jealousy and negativity.
It doesn't matter how innocent or well intentioned anyone is, or how hard anyone tries (and succeeds objectively) to do good and create good things. They spread their hatred like a disease because they can't stand to see a good thing get praise by many others.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jul 28, 2015)

That people in it die like anyone else.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Jul 28, 2015)

PriestessShizuka said:


> The immature hipster idiots who just want to start drama with their hate, jealousy and negativity.
> It doesn't matter how innocent or well intentioned anyone is, or how hard anyone tries (and succeeds objectively) to do good and create good things. They spread their hatred like a disease because they can't stand to see a good thing get praise by many others.



Couldn't have said it much better my self. I mean what amount of good do they hope to accomplish with destructive and neglectful words made in vain ? If anything what they say is nothing more than a clashing cymbal....it will make a lot of noise but have no other meaning beyond that and soon that noise reveal how antagonistic such a person could be. On related note if there is anything I dispose more than pessimism...........it's a bully no matter what group they're a part of.


Now to answer the thread. I loath the fact that the stereotype is we spend a majority of the time online with very little to no life outside of it living in a very unhealthy matter.

How truly FAR from the truth. I've seen talented writers, programmers, doctors, and artists all of which are some of the most intelligent minds I have seen thus far.


----------



## JynxLynx (Jul 28, 2015)

Mary Sues.


----------



## Mei (Jul 30, 2015)

There are some realllllly creepy creepers at the meets that I go to in my area. The ones that are completely socially inept and use the excuse of "i'm a furry" to cover it up. Its actually happened >.>


----------



## meowtacles (Jul 31, 2015)

The people who claim we're one big happy family that accepts every single other furry no matter what.


----------



## Joey (Jul 31, 2015)

Mei said:


> There are some realllllly creepy creepers at the meets that I go to in my area. The ones that are completely socially inept and use the excuse of "i'm a furry" to cover it up. Its actually happened >.>



Do go on... 

Story time!! >:3


----------



## Darth-Dukes (Aug 1, 2015)

The fact that despite some people in the fandom saying furries are nice, respectful people, a whole lot of them are egotistical sarcastic assholes who like to pick on the new people that don't know what they're doing.


----------



## lirrie (Aug 1, 2015)

Tbh I have seen this a lot but some of the fetishes x.x please don't shootme- I just don't understand some of them. Another is that people who aren't assosiate all of us as sexual people, when most of us aren't?


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 1, 2015)

How far people will sometimes go in their desperate attempts to be an attention whore.


----------



## ShioBear (Aug 2, 2015)

the amount of frigging kids and the majority PC  attitude.  the world isn't PG people ill swear if i like, take your prudish attitude elsewhere


----------



## Jaden Darchon (Aug 2, 2015)

There are a lot of things I love, but... 

Okay, for one, the general immaturity. At least offline. Online you can basically avoid that crowd, but the last con I went to had its fair share of kiddos gracing the world with their latest and greatest joke about dicks... on a 5 second basis. The meets in my area have some of these types but it's not that bad.

On that note, the full blown sexual obsession with some people is pretty whatever. It's _a_ thing, but it's not _the_ thing for some of us, self included. I have definitely have met some furs in a really sad state by going way overboard with the sexual aspects of the fandom.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 2, 2015)

Mei said:


> There are some realllllly creepy creepers at the meets that I go to in my area. The ones that are completely socially inept and use the excuse of "i'm a furry" to cover it up. Its actually happened >.>


People like that are a contributing factor as to why I don't think I wanna go to one of those things.
I'd rather not be surrounded by a bunch of scary guys who look like they're gonna try and rape me.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 2, 2015)

I have been to one fur con and it was and was not what I expected. As fun as it was, the weird part was, is that I couldn't help but feel this ominous feeling like someone wanted to get in my pants; even some of the art was joking about rape.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 2, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> I have been to one fur con and it was and was not what I expected. As fun as it was, the weird part was, is that I couldn't help but feel this ominous feeling like someone wanted to get in my pants; even some of the art was joking about rape.


I feel like, even if I went to a university in the same city as a big con, I might just steer clear of it. 
Maybe if I went along with someone it wouldn't be so bad, but something about venturing alone to a furvert convention just seems kinda depressing.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 2, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> I feel like, even if I went to a university in the same city as a big con, I might just steer clear of it.
> Maybe if I went along with someone it wouldn't be so bad, but something about venturing alone to a furvert convention just seems kinda depressing.



Just go anyway, it will be an entirely different experience for you. The ones we have annually are very small, like, 50 people, tops, the ones you have are a few thousand. Try not feeling socially awkward when you go to your first con with only 50 people and with no one you have actually met. Was fun though, had a lot of events, the food was great (we had on site chefs). But when some started getting a little creepy and started talking about sex and whatnot I thought hell naw, I'm here for the culture, not that culture.


----------



## DrDingo (Aug 2, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> Just go anyway, it will be an entirely different experience for you. The ones we have annually are very small, like, 50 people, tops, the ones you have are a few thousand. Try not feeling socially awkward when you go to your first con with only 50 people and with no one you have actually met. Was fun though, had a lot of events, the food was great (we had on site chefs). But when some started getting a little creepy and started talking about sex and whatnot I thought hell naw, I'm here for the culture, not that culture.


Heh. You know what? You made me reconsider.
I haven't got a problem socially or anything. Meeting people is fine with me. Even if a bunch of pervs say hi to me, I'd be able to keep a good conversation going, but it might not be the kinda situation most people wanna find themselves in.
All part of the experience, I guess. I'll go to one sometime in the future, even if just for a taste of what it's like. Even if I feel out of my depth in weirdness, it'd be fun.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 2, 2015)

DrDingo said:


> Heh. You know what? You made me reconsider.
> I haven't got a problem socially or anything. Meeting people is fine with me. Even if a bunch of pervs say hi to me, I'd be able to keep a good conversation going, but it might not be the kinda situation most people wanna find themselves in.
> All part of the experience, I guess. I'll go to one sometime in the future, even if just for a taste of what it's like. Even if I feel out of my depth in weirdness, it'd be fun.



Eh, just don't look into to much or you'll talk yourself out of it. The best way I can explain my first time going it was like jumping into a comic book, or being in another dimension. From the first time I saw pet play (mostly head petting), to seeing others wearing partials and full fur suits, the first time I tried on a head (it was a dragon head made by a professional) and thought: I want one of these, this I must have (don't know why that appealed to me so much, I'm really not usually _that _nerdy), to just hugging it out with a full fur suiter was something else alright. ;~; It's not the sort of thing you forget about or regret being a part of.


----------



## sidewalksurfboard (Aug 7, 2015)

From what I've seen (so far), the people who have their heads so far up their asses that they block out every other opinion in the world.


----------



## Astus (Aug 7, 2015)

sidewalksurfboard said:


> From what I've seen (so far), the people who have their heads so far up their asses that they block out every other opinion in the world.



That's not just the furry fandom, that's pretty much a decent majority of the human race


----------



## sidewalksurfboard (Aug 7, 2015)

Astusthefox said:


> That's not just the furry fandom, that's pretty much a decent majority of the human race


I'm aware, but I've been here for less than a day and I've already seen like 3 people acting like they're the king of the world.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 7, 2015)

sidewalksurfboard said:


> From what I've seen (so far), the people who have their heads so far up their asses that they block out every other opinion in the world.



Look at what we're interested in. A culture like this is _bound _to attract a larger majority of creeps, peeps, freaks and generally more unstable people than what you would usually see in more "normal" cultures and crude behavior surprises you? 

Interesting.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 7, 2015)

sidewalksurfboard said:


> I'm aware, but I've been here for less  than a day and I've already seen like 3 people acting like they're the  king of the world.



We are a critical bunch on these forums but most of us are very friendly, we are just more open to say what's on our mind. If you need a hugbox, FA main is a much safer place to be.


----------



## sidewalksurfboard (Aug 7, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> We are a critical bunch on these forums but most of us are very friendly, we are just more open to say what's on our mind. If you need a hugbox, FA main is a much safer place to be.


Please no. I'm super sick of all the waaay too friendly fandoms and shit. This is refreshing.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 7, 2015)

sidewalksurfboard said:


> Please no. I'm super sick of all the waaay too friendly fandoms and shit. This is refreshing.



Then you're at the right place. have some dancing pizza.


----------



## sidewalksurfboard (Aug 7, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Then you're at the right place. have some dancing pizza.


Beautiful.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 7, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> Then you're at the right place. have some dancing pizza.


 
That's some hawt pizza. :V


----------



## Zirco (Aug 10, 2015)

Rule 34 and fetishes


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 10, 2015)

Hermaphrodites, hermaphrodites, everywhere.

Additionally, it's not exclusive to the furry fandom, but I'm a little sick of androgynous people being fetishized to the point that androgyny is considered a fetish in and of itself. It's not. It's a phenomenon wherein a person does not conform to the stereotypical visual ideal of their sex, leaving it open to ambiguous interpretation. What that has to do with latex, sexual intercourse and fetish gear, I have no clue.


----------



## Ieono (Aug 10, 2015)

The real question is what don't I hate about it. :V


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 10, 2015)

That there are people who irrationally hate the fandom and that people within the fandom that feel that their liking of furry content is of grave importance in their lives.





Illuminaughty said:


> Hermaphrodites, hermaphrodites, everywhere.


You should play Nier.


----------



## Troj (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm really losing patience with furries who have more brains than actual sense (especially of the "social" or "common" variety).

So, for example, furries who waddle into a conversation and grandly state their opinion on a topic without first gauging the potential receptivity of others to that opinion.

Or, furries who smugly interject with "Actually..." and then proceed to say a bunch of stuff that isn't _actually_ accurate or true.

Or, furries who give acquaintances or worse, total strangers wholly unwarranted, tactless, and inappropriate advice on things that are none of their business.

Or, furries who attempt to hold court and weigh in on issues that are definitely outside of their area of expertise or current understanding.

Or, furries who acknowledge that they're on the autism spectrum, but who still have a Grand Theory of Human Motivation and Behavior that they are eager to apply to everyone and everything.

Knowing your limitations is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Spiderdragon (Aug 11, 2015)

Sounds like you're talking about all people in general rather than exclusively furries.  Assholes abound~


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 11, 2015)

Zirco said:


> Rule 34 and fetishes



It destroys everything, doesn't it? :/


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 11, 2015)

The drama in the fandom.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Aug 11, 2015)

Lack of shounen-ai.
Or just friendly distance relationship type art over sex.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 11, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> The drama in the fandom.



But that's why most people get involved, right? :V


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Aug 11, 2015)

K, I know I said my thing earlier, but I got another thing. The edginess of the ones still in denial despite being in the fandom.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hewge said:


> How so many of them are obsessed with RP



You just never really know if someone is truly your friend when they are that obsessed, do you?

This community sometimes. Smh. :/


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 11, 2015)

DragonTheWolf said:


> K, I know I said my thing earlier, but I got another thing. The edginess of the ones still in denial despite being in the fandom.



Define "edginess".


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Aug 11, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Define "edginess".



Oh, like you don't know. People acting all tough and trying to be cool by saying all kinds of crap, and also just being really negative for who knows what reason. Just trying to cause more drama basically.


----------



## Spiderdragon (Aug 11, 2015)

Not a full on hate, heck I often "roleplay" by writing out (/snort or /laughing) but when people reeeeaaally get into it, and always do it in character, it's an eerie form of denial to me and it's just plain awkward.

Like, u ok there bud


----------



## Troj (Aug 11, 2015)

Spiderdragon said:


> Sounds like you're talking about all people in general rather than exclusively furries.  Assholes abound~



It seems to be a general geek/nerd tendency that isn't just limited to furries. I just mostly deal with furries these days, so I notice it more among them now.


----------



## Spiderdragon (Aug 11, 2015)

Fair enough. I'm in the LARP and con communities aside from the Furry  one, so yeah in some cases all of what you said can be translated into  those. Might be social ineptitude.


----------



## Sar (Aug 11, 2015)

I hate the shitty ideas that some furries have for stories that they ask you to draw. Like, I have had requests in the past that I have turned down about a story of some characters with development and sex stories but the story development is bare but the sex is detailed to scientific proportions. 

Seriously, why the fuck can't you just flesh out a story or ask for the fucking adult piece. You can always tell the ones who would actually read a story and the ones browsing through it with their pants off.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 11, 2015)

DragonTheWolf said:


> Oh, like you don't know. People acting all tough and trying to be cool by saying all kinds of crap, and also just being really negative for who knows what reason. Just trying to cause more drama basically.



So saying anything negative about furries. Gotcha.


----------



## Maugryph (Aug 11, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So saying anything negative about furries. Gotcha.



That would mean that %90 of the regulars on this forum are edgy.  Sounds legit


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Aug 11, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> So saying anything negative about furries. Gotcha.



Nope. Not that at all. What gave you that idea? Because I happen to not spew crap everywhere? I just simply meant being negative about every damn thing for no reason. I'm negative sometimes too, but I'm not negative all the time. Just that.

But hey, I'm just an annoying furry. I'm just saying crap because I'm crazy like that and everything is perfect in a furry world.

According to you that is. Please don't be like that, ok? Nothing is perfect, not even you.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 11, 2015)

DragonTheWolf said:


> Nope. Not that at all. What gave you that idea? Because I happen to not spew crap everywhere? I just simply meant being negative about every damn thing for no reason. I'm negative sometimes too, but I'm not negative all the time. Just that.



I'm negative about the things that call for it. Which considering a community with such outstanding prestige such as ours, that's almost always the case.


----------



## DragonTheWolf (Aug 11, 2015)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I'm negative about the things that call for it. Which considering a community with such outstanding prestige such as ours, that's almost always the case.



Hey, I know. Same goes here, only I tend to do it subtly. I didn't call you out specifically, alright? I was just talking about people who are like that in general. People who're just here to cause drama and stuff like that.

 Hell, I even like your attitude, really. The "oh, like you don't know" part of that post was just me implying that you do know what I meant by "edgy". If that made it sound like I was calling you out, I'm sorry.

 And sorry for that last part of my last post as well while I'm at it. I just hate it when people imply I'm saying something I'm not, so I tend to say things on a whim and then I make a fool out of myself in the end. But hey, that's just how I roll, and you roll your way. I have nothing against you personally.


----------



## Spotface (Aug 12, 2015)

Well, I am not a fan of many things. I love this place, I really do, but... there is a little too much sexualization going on for my tastes. Some of the comments I see on posts make me cringe and shake my head.

Also, the treatment of females is not something I am a fan of... I know that there are a lot of males out there that are respectful, some of you are probably downright gentlemen, but there are others who... REALLY... need to prime their torpedoes, if you know what I mean, and tend to be a little too blunt about it. 

Finally... the simple inability of some to interact with normal society. Again, this is part of the group, some furries are really cool and won't cause problems, but others taint the whole thing because of how crazy they act. A car can be shiny and spotless all over but everyone looks at the one splotch of bird crap on it.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 12, 2015)

Spotface said:


> Also, the treatment of females is not something I am a fan of... I know that there are a lot of males out there that are respectful, some of you are probably downright gentlemen, but there are others who... REALLY... need to prime their torpedoes, if you know what I mean, and tend to be a little too blunt about it.



That might be more to do with the sexual orientation of this forum. Males may be more disrespectful towards the opposite sex because there is no need to win them over like in a more heterosexual friendly environment.  

How's that for a theory?


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 12, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> That might be more to do with the sexual orientation of this forum. Males may be more disrespectful towards the opposite sex because there is no need to win them over like in a more heterosexual friendly environment.
> 
> How's that for a theory?



Now that I think about it, that's actually a plausible theory on the subject.


----------



## Spotface (Aug 12, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> That might be more to do with the sexual orientation of this forum. Males may be more disrespectful towards the opposite sex because there is no need to win them over like in a more heterosexual friendly environment.
> 
> How's that for a theory?



That is also a possibility. I mean, I wouldn't be drinking like a civilized being if I found a natural spring in a desert, and hadn't quenched my thirst for twelve hours.

That does not excuse their behavior in any way, though. It is still disgusting and should stop.


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 12, 2015)

Spotface said:


> That is also a possibility. I mean, I wouldn't be drinking like a civilized being if I found a natural spring in a desert, and hadn't quenched my thirst for twelve hours.
> 
> That does not excuse their behavior in any way, though. It is still disgusting and should stop.



You're absolutely right, it's no excuse for such behavior.
However, more than half of the fandom is male, with a low percentage of that group being heterosexual, so it only amplifies the problem that you speak of.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Aug 12, 2015)

Mr. Fox said:


> That might be more to do with the sexual orientation of this forum. Males may be more disrespectful towards the opposite sex because there is no need to win them over like in a more heterosexual friendly environment.
> 
> How's that for a theory?



We're equal opportunity assholes.


----------



## Spiderdragon (Aug 12, 2015)

What do you mean exactly? (I'm not usually in the heart of fandom intrigues and politics I just stay on the outskirts and draw) Do females tend to throw themselves around? o_0


----------



## Spotface (Aug 12, 2015)

Spiderdragon said:


> What do you mean exactly? (I'm not usually in the heart of fandom intrigues and politics I just stay on the outskirts and draw) Do females tend to throw themselves around? o_0



More like guys throw themselves around. I hear horror stories all the time from female furs who have had male furs begging them for yiff or even for them to be "mates".


----------



## FuzzyFoe (Aug 12, 2015)

People who like to throw all their weird fetishes out in the open. I have them too, but I make sure nobody knows about them and they never see the light of day.


----------



## sidewalksurfboard (Aug 12, 2015)

Spotface said:


> Finally... the simple inability of some to interact with normal society. Again, this is part of the group, some furries are really cool and won't cause problems, but others taint the whole thing because of how crazy they act. A car can be shiny and spotless all over but everyone looks at the one splotch of bird crap on it.


I agree some people take it too far, bur it isn't always their fault. Sometimes a disease like autism might make it hard for them to interact with normal people. Then again, some of them might just be idiots who don't know better.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 12, 2015)

Murrsuits should NEVER be worn in public. That is plain gross.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Aug 12, 2015)

Spotface said:


> Well, I am not a fan of many things. I love this place, I really do, but... there is a little too much sexualization going on for my tastes. Some of the comments I see on posts make me cringe and shake my head.
> 
> Also, the treatment of females is not something I am a fan of... I know that there are a lot of males out there that are respectful, some of you are probably downright gentlemen, but there are others who... REALLY... need to prime their torpedoes, if you know what I mean, and tend to be a little too blunt about it.
> 
> Finally... the simple inability of some to interact with normal society. Again, this is part of the group, some furries are really cool and won't cause problems, but others taint the whole thing because of how crazy they act. A car can be shiny and spotless all over but everyone looks at the one splotch of bird crap on it.



You sir have summed up every negative problem I've had about the fandom elequently and perfectly.


----------



## Spiderdragon (Aug 12, 2015)

FuzzyFoe said:


> People who like to throw all their weird fetishes out in the open. I have them too, but I make sure nobody knows about them and they never see the light of day.



Oh man this. This. I feel like a lot of people don't understand what private means.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 13, 2015)

All the teenage angst.


----------



## Zeitzbach (Aug 13, 2015)

Hewge said:


> I hate how thin-skinned a lot of people in this fandom can be.



You're just saying that cause you like it

thick

like

cardboard paper.


----------



## pinkie (Aug 13, 2015)

How people treat younger fans, mostly 13-16 year olds


----------



## Sar (Aug 13, 2015)

pinkie said:


> How people treat younger fans, mostly 13-16 year olds



Can you care to elaborate? I'm curious what you mean specifically to keep an eye on.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 13, 2015)

Disregard.


----------



## Dead_Dorian (Aug 18, 2015)

Castration, CBT stuff etc.


----------



## Haedan (Aug 18, 2015)

A lot of drama and immaturity.


----------



## dischimera (Aug 18, 2015)

The fact so many of them go out of their way to, with all full intention, promote segregation within a community that is already seen like a bunch of disgusting freaks by the rest of the world. And seeing nothing wrong about it.


----------



## Ieono (Aug 18, 2015)

Now that I think about it, I don't like how much of the community seems to be afflicted by significant mental illness. It makes it hard to really relate to and trust others who may very well be incapable of self-reliance and healthy social interaction.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 18, 2015)

People who wear murrsuits in public, around small children.


----------



## LazerMaster5 (Aug 18, 2015)

eekumbokum said:


> THROW THE FURRIES IN THE GAS CHAMBERS


Okay, who farted and closed the car windows? Whoever did this is definitely not getting dessert tonight.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 20, 2016)

Pamperchu.........Just Pamperchu. Nothing else will scare people away from us like Pamperchu


----------



## Nerine (Mar 20, 2016)

LazerMaster5 said:


> People who wear murrsuits in public, around small children.



Okay I have mixed feelings on wearing it in public but Internationaly wearing it in public for the sole purpose of haveing kids hug your cum stained plesure suit is beyond fucked


----------



## Somnium (Mar 20, 2016)

lots of people fuck in casual clothes, not a problem for anyone.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 20, 2016)

Somnium said:


> lots of people fuck in casual clothes, not a problem for anyone.



Part of the reason I'm okay with murrsuits. Besides most virus like HIV don't survive long outside the body even in stains. Also I dare you to shine a black light in the next single hotel room bed you sleep in.


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 20, 2016)

Nerine said:


> Okay I have mixed feelings on wearing it in public but Internationaly wearing it in public for the sole purpose of haveing kids hug your cum stained plesure suit is beyond fucked


My thinking is; 
If you've got a Murrsuit, for the love of the fandom, don't wear it out in public. If you want to fuck in a fursuit, don't do it in one that will receive physical contact with children or normal folks. Because fursuits are fuzzy and cute, hugs and photo-ops are inevitable and because we're basically anonymous in fursuits, one bad apple sullies the opinion of the whole.

I have no problem with Murrsuits, but if we can save face by NOT publicizing that some of us like to have sex in mascot costumes, the fandom would be all the better for it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 20, 2016)

@Strangeguy32000  It's not as if this fact requires any advertising? Anybody with half a brain knows this stuff goes on and it's frankly a morally neutral activity, especially compared to some of the vile pornography produced in the fandom, so the fandom's obsession with this subject is perplexing. 

Anyway, I think it's appropriate to change the body suit or just treat the suit as a partial if you intend to wear it in a space where people would take offense.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 20, 2016)

only if they weren't so expensive and bulky..


----------



## Troj (Mar 20, 2016)

Bottom line, whether we're talking about your street clothes, your underwear, your pajamas, or your fursuit, if you get it dirty, you should wash it. This goes double for if you get bodily fluids on the garment in question.

From an _objective_ standpoint, people are being somewhat irrational when they freak out about a clean and sterilized murrsuit. From an objective standpoint, they're being irrational and a touch hypocritical if they assume that fursuits by design must be disgusting and cum-stained, but barely ever think about what most people's clothes (or even more, most hotel bedsheets) would look like under a blacklight.

In reality, a piece of chocolate that looks like a piece of dog shit is still a piece of chocolate--yet, even if they realize this, most people will be reluctant to eat said chocolate. That's just human nature.

So, from a _pragmatic_ standpoint, if you don't want people to freak out, you should have different bodysuits for street-suiting vs. murrsuiting--and ideally, these bodysuits should look noticeably different from one another--and you shouldn't sell candy bars that look like literal crap.


----------



## Nerine (Mar 20, 2016)

I hate Nazi furries...... just why


----------



## SodaBubbles (Mar 22, 2016)

I am sick and tired of wangsty "teen" furries, who write long and involved journals about how horrible life is and what "horrors" they've been through (half time these things sound so damn fictional it makes my teeth hurt), and act all "edgy" and shit... And then piss and whine that they have no friends.

I hate the ones who sit there and ragequit when they're not popular. ESPECIALLY if they start doing like one guy I watched who had a cool style and everything- except he started keeping track of every fave he got on his art and if he didn't achieve more than 5 on a piece (he wasn't well known yet) he would _take it down from FA _and tell us basically that as long as we didn't participate, he wasn't going to provide for us. WTF.

I mean, I get that it's disillusioning at times that people don't spam you with faves, even if you worked hella hard on something. But if you're gonna leave, just fucking leave and shut your whiny damn mouth. 

One word. Hugboxers. Every problem is the end of the world. They're complete and utter horrible crap despite having previously illustrated they're not. Every drawing ever produced is the spawn of Satan's Blackened Bunghole. Half the time I don't know if they're legit suffering from problems that make them think this way, or if they're just making it up for attention.


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm confused, I don't know much about furries, so I see no reason to hate them.


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 22, 2016)

LightBreakerEGX said:


> I'm confused, I don't know much about furries, so I see no reason to hate them.


It's just that some know quite a lot about the ins and out about the people who associate themselves as furry. You don't need to worry about it :3 but to some its just an interesting topic to both try to single out and just vent their frustrations about some of the typical bad eggs they find


----------



## Lashzara (Mar 22, 2016)

When I was in high school there were always those furry couples that would drag their partner (or subs as they said) around on leash and collar. And then there was the barking. It made me want to kill myself.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 22, 2016)

now I want to say before I get on my soap box, I don't have many complaints about the fandom at all and I really love being here and all ^.=.^
but one thing that *really *make me frustrated and annoyed is fursiona bandwagoning.... there are approximately 8.7 million species of animals on earth and all most every single furry in the fandom is a canine with are only 30-40 of the 8.7 million species of animals on earth, not even counting all the mythical creatures there are! I mean come on, fursonas are supposed to represent you. not every other fur in the fandom. and look at this,( Member List - Canine Furries | SoFurry ) 3000+ members..... if that doesn't look like one great huge bandwagon, well I'm not sure. and not only that but the people who do it make everyone real canine or bandwagoner look pretty, overdone.
and yes I'm fully aware this post will do nothing to change anything, I'm simply just rambling on. lol


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 22, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> now I want to say before I get on my soap box, I don't have many complaints about the fandom at all and I really love being here and all ^.=.^
> but one thing that *really *make me frustrated and annoyed is fursiona bandwagoning.... there are approximately 8.7 million species of animals on earth and all most every single furry in the fandom is a canine with are only 30-40 of the 8.7 million species of animals on earth, not even counting all the mythical creatures there are! I mean come on, fursonas are supposed to represent you. not every other fur in the fandom. and look at this,( Member List - Canine Furries | SoFurry ) 3000+ members..... if that doesn't look like one great huge bandwagon, well I'm not sure. and not only that but the people who do it make everyone real canine or bandwagoner look pretty, overdone.
> and yes I'm fully aware this post will do nothing to change anything, I'm simply just rambling on. lol


Oh yeah, I forgot about bandwagoning, but I'm a brachy.


----------



## Simo (Mar 22, 2016)

Lashzara said:


> When I was in high school there were always those furry couples that would drag their partner (or subs as they said) around on leash and collar. And then there was the barking. It made me want to kill myself.



Hey, that was me! 

Kidding. Sounds like a kinky high school that I might have liked, though. Except the barking, maybe. That could get noisy. 

Was this out in California, or in London, or something???

But as for my own 'pet peeves': I guess sometimes, I find it can be a bit clique-ish? Or maybe it's just insecurities, and it strikes me that way? I'm not trying to judge, just to understand. So I can see if the collared and collar-tugging couples acted like they were too cool to even talk to you, then, that would annoy me.


----------



## Lashzara (Mar 22, 2016)

Simo said:


> Hey, that was me!
> 
> Kidding. Sounds like a kinky high school that I might have liked, though. Except the barking, maybe. That could get noisy.
> 
> ...


This was in Minnesota in a school with less than 1500 kids total. These furries were a lot more like your typical teen werewolf type than anything else. If they found out you were a furry they were always annoying you with that "OMG youre a furry too we can totally be kennel mates ahahah" and all of that really cringey level of it where I wanted nothing to do with these people, but if I told them hey leave me alone I'm a loner they just don't get the hint. I even had one of them beg to be my "mate" for a month to the point where I told him if you don't eff off I'm filing harassment charges. 
It ended up getting so bad the school banned collars and tails because they were disrupting classes.


----------



## Simo (Mar 22, 2016)

Lashzara said:


> This was in Minnesota in a school with less than 1500 kids total. These furries were a lot more like your typical teen werewolf type than anything else. If they found out you were a furry they were always annoying you with that "OMG youre a furry too we can totally be kennel mates ahahah" and all of that really cringey level of it where I wanted nothing to do with these people, but if I told them hey leave me alone I'm a loner they just don't get the hint. I even had one of them beg to be my "mate" for a month to the point where I told him if you don't eff off I'm filing harassment charges.
> It ended up getting so bad the school banned collars and tails because they were disrupting classes.



Huh, the things that happen in schools! I can certainly see where too much flirtatious affection would be annoying as well. Not that I'd have minded a 'kennel mate' _per se_, but just because you're a furry, I have found, it doesn't mean you have all that much in common with just any furry, especially to the point of being 'kennel mates'...I'd have to be friends first, based on much deeper bonds. Or, they'd have to be amazingly hot. Or both. So yeah, I can certainly see where that would get annoying, too.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 22, 2016)

how the hell did those school furries manage to not get bullied to death?


----------



## Simo (Mar 22, 2016)

Somnium said:


> how the hell did those school furries manage to not get bullied to death?



Sharp claws, teeth, and the ability to transmit rabies?


----------



## Jazz Panther (Mar 22, 2016)

My only problem with the fandom...

The loneliness. In the outside world, and even on Skype in fact, I feel lonely, because I don't have any other true furries to talk to. But I have been on here for few weeks now, and I have managed to make a few friends.


----------



## LightBreakerEGX (Mar 22, 2016)

In my time in school, I met none but 1 furry, who, Surprise Surprise, taught me about the fandom. He wasn't really bullied though, cuz of rabies or something


----------



## Dazreiello (Mar 23, 2016)

LightBreakerEGX said:


> In my time in school, I met none but 1 furry, who, Surprise Surprise, taught me about the fandom. He wasn't really bullied though, cuz of rabies or something


Ur 2 cute Brachy


----------



## silvershade (Mar 23, 2016)

*give me free stuff* but I guess that happens in every fandom..
the 20+ year olds tha behave like 12 year olds lol


----------



## Nerine (Mar 23, 2016)

....


----------



## Acidwrangler (Mar 26, 2016)

This may have been covered somewhere in this long novel like thread but,

1. The amount of fetish pieces can equate to spilling a beer on a table. I'm not bashing anyones deal (although seeing two yoshis drawn with Ms paint sucking each other's "fruit" requires a lobotomy for me immediately) but it's deffently kept great anthro artist i know on deviant art and steered me away for years (till today! 6years later.) Which sucks because this site is probably the best social network for furs out there.
(This one is geared  to FA, didn't realize this was about the fandom in general)

2. Teen furries ^^^ as mentioned. Life's tough we get it, us the fourm, find events and meet people. It's not hard just scary.

3. Like other forums and life, the morons who make unreflected posts and responses.

4. Kinda drawing back to 1., and the saddest thing about the culture. Is both the fear and fallout of genuinely amazing artist that get overwhelmed by the unflinching insanity of some and stop doing anthro art all together. This is more the artists own insecurity, however ultra fur pride types bring us all into a spotlight cultivated by this truly unnecessary exposure.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 26, 2016)

The incredible amount of scammers.


----------



## SenorCrouch (Apr 1, 2016)

Where do I start?

- Those that dive into the mainstream spotlight and do stupid things that feed the negative stigma that we Furs have been fighting against for decades...I'm lookin at you, Tony the Tiger Twitter feed posters.
- Those that join the fandom for selfish reasons, making the fandom feel less like a family.
- Those that go off the rails when outsiders ridicule us for [INSERT FURRY STEREOTYPE HERE]....no, sending them angry mail with vile name calling will not change anyone's minds about us.
- Those without any backbone.  Yes the internet hates us, no we should not be pouting to the internet trolls that feed off our pouting.
- Those who would ruin it for the rest of us just so they can have "fun".
- Those who believe their actions don't have consequences or that those consequences aren't their problem.
- Those that have this lustful urge to be offended or to start drama.

...and the list goes on to 117, but you get the point.


----------



## Glider (Apr 1, 2016)

From what I saw at least half of the fandom including me are antisocial picks




Here's a little song for you though


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 1, 2016)

All that cringey behavior, which a lot of things fall under. Hell there's a lot in this thread.

Also, I haven't been in the fandom for long but it seems like there's an assumption that everyone who's a furry is a gay male. And there's kinda one big circlejerk (pun intended) around that. I thought this fandom wouldn't obsess over the sexualities of other people considering how open it is. But it's just as bad if not worse than the mainstream culture.

Also I don't really get the whole wearing a fursuit in public when you aren't at a con or a meet up. I don't hate it as much as I don't get it. If I ever arange to meet another furry I met online somewhere and they show up in a full suit I'll likely back out. I know it's probably rude but I have my limit.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 2, 2016)

The vast amount of rude people,like just straight up mean on or off the computer.
I've never witnessed so many people with no filter between their brain and their mouth.
I mean I've had the displeasure of running into rude folk in the cosplay world too,but it's been crazy when it comes to Furries.
Thankfully there's a good number of awesome people too,but still.


----------



## Gharn (Apr 2, 2016)

cringe, and people who just take it all too seriously. I mean youre all in to the same unusual hobby, its hard to believe people could be so bizarrely rude or snotty about it.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 2, 2016)

Gharn said:


> cringe, and people who just take it all too seriously. I mean youre all in to the same unusual hobby, its hard to believe people could be so bizarrely rude or snotty about it.



There are so many cosplay and fursuit hate blogs,it's crazy.
Whats worse is they're submission based,so it's not just the blog runner.


----------



## Gharn (Apr 2, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> There are so many cosplay and fursuit hate blogs,it's crazy.
> Whats worse is they're submission based,so it's not just the blog runner.


this just makes me sad. 
You arent hurting anyone, this is how you have fun. Its your escapism, its how you want to socialize because maybe some of us arent amazing at that face to face. Maybe some people arent good at suit making or maybe its their first, but its theirs and it makes them happy. Who is anyone to smear negativity over someones silly fun, when it's done nothing to them?
The worst thing is that negativity instills worry in people, i was really worried about enjoying this fandom, i thought people would hate me somehow (this was years ago). Now im sitting here, paying taxes and doing boring adult things thinking, god why didn't i just enjoy myself then? Who is to judge you for some harmless fun besides someone who means nothing to you?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 2, 2016)

Gharn said:


> this just makes me sad.
> You arent hurting anyone, this is how you have fun. Its your escapism, its how you want to socialize because maybe some of us arent amazing at that face to face. Maybe some people arent good at suit making or maybe its their first, but its theirs and it makes them happy. Who is anyone to smear negativity over someones silly fun, when it's done nothing to them?
> The worst thing is that negativity instills worry in people, i was really worried about enjoying this fandom, i thought people would hate me somehow (this was years ago). Now im sitting here, paying taxes and doing boring adult things thinking, god why didn't i just enjoy myself then? Who is to judge you for some harmless fun besides someone who means nothing to you?



It's a shame people exploit social media to hurt others and make fun of them.
A good majority of people these days just don't care who they hurt because more then likely the person hurt is someone they'll never meet in their entire life.
Some people just have no heart when it comes to things like this.


----------



## Gharn (Apr 2, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> It's a shame people exploit social media to hurt others and make fun of them.
> A good majority of people these days just don't care who they hurt because more then likely the person hurt is someone they'll never meet in their entire life.
> Some people just have no heart when it comes to things like this.


I agree, theres no sense of responsibility towards the people around you because in some ways, they don't exist to you. That and you get those who treat everything they find as 'weird' as 'abnormally freakish' When maybe theyre just very unexposed people, a totally closed mind. I couldnt live like that, you'd lose your mind!


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 2, 2016)

Gharn said:


> I agree, theres no sense of responsibility towards the people around you because in some ways, they don't exist to you. That and you get those who treat everything they find as 'weird' as 'abnormally freakish' When maybe theyre just very unexposed people, a totally closed mind. I couldnt live like that, you'd lose your mind!



I actually had a IRL friend that stopped talking to me/associating with me because they thought the fact I was so giving and kind was weird and it made them uncomfortable they even refused a gift I had put together for them.
I just don't really understand that.
I was brought up to be a giving and kind person,and I'm understanding of anyone's situations,especially friends and I like to give my friends gifts from time to time.
I guess it's really not a social norm anymore these days,and the amount of closed minded people is pretty crazy I just don't get them at all it's like they live in their own little world.


----------



## Gharn (Apr 2, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I actually had a IRL friend that stopped talking to me/associating with me because they thought the fact I was so giving and kind was weird and it made them uncomfortable they even refused a gift I had put together for them.
> I just don't really understand that.
> I was brought up to be a giving and kind person,and I'm understanding of anyone's situations,especially friends and I like to give my friends gifts from time to time.
> I guess it's really not a social norm anymore these days,and the amount of closed minded people is pretty crazy I just don't get them at all it's like they live in their own little world.



that is bizarre. When you go through life you appreciate all the help you can get. I like to help people if i can, although with work that gets harder, but sharing is caring.  Im sorry about your friend


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 2, 2016)

Gharn said:


> that is bizarre. When you go through life you appreciate all the help you can get. I like to help people if i can, although with work that gets harder, but sharing is caring.  Im sorry about your friend



Thank you,I just wish I knew what sort of person they really were before three years was up they were far more of a leech then just being ungrateful of my friendship and kindness but that's for another day.
People like you make the world go around,ya know?
It's good to know there are some A+ folk out there trying to do their best for themselves and for others.


----------



## inactive (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't have much to contribute to this thread, but on that note, coming from someone who hasn't had much exposure to the fandom and is just now diving in:

Plenty of problems and annoyances that may come up from these circles are not specific to the circles themselves. I can pretty much guarantee this. No one has to like everyone; just try to keep in mind that you'd probably encounter just as many folk who don't strike your fancy if you got involved in some other community or hobby. Venting is fine, but it's good to balance that with being grateful, too!

I tend to be optimistic in general, and I only have good things to say about the people I met at the one con I've been to and about everyone I've talked with in my week on these forums, so... uh... *awkwardly shuffles toward the exit*


----------



## Gharn (Apr 2, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Thank you,I just wish I knew what sort of person they really were before three years was up they were far more of a leech then just being ungrateful of my friendship and kindness but that's for another day.
> People like you make the world go around,ya know?
> It's good to know there are some A+ folk out there trying to do their best for themselves and for others.



Ahah yes, i think we've all met people like that. I like to think they wise up when they grow up like we all do. But then some people dont grow up, and thats unfortunate but out of our control.
I think i was naive when i was young and i recognize that after years, its easy to make up for if you can accept your faults!
And yes, there are a lot of good people here, and its reassuring to know we have them


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 2, 2016)

tranceguy said:


> I don't have much to contribute to this thread, but on that note, coming from someone who hasn't had much exposure to the fandom and is just now diving in:
> 
> Plenty of problems and annoyances that may come up from these circles are not specific to the circles themselves. I can pretty much guarantee this. No one has to like everyone; just try to keep in mind that you'd probably encounter just as many folk who don't strike your fancy if you got involved in some other community or hobby. Venting is fine, but it's good to balance that with being grateful, too!
> 
> I tend to be optimistic in general, and I only have good things to say about the people I met at the one con I've been to and about everyone I've talked with in my week on these forums, so... uh... *awkwardly shuffles toward the exit*




I'm not saying everyone has to like everyone,I'm saying that everyone should be respectful and if you don't like someone that doesn't give you the right to be rude to them or publicly humiliate them or anything like that.
As I stated despite how many rude people there are,there are an equal amount of good people but just the general collecting pool of rude people I've encountered since I started fursuiting and all of that has generally outnumbered those I've had the misfortune of meeting in the cosplaying community.
I personally am an optimistic and kind person unless someone gives me a reason to be otherwise but I've never dragged it any further then that,I'm not afraid to speak my mind about those whom have hurt me and so on.
Unfortunately a lot of people find me intimidating for some reason,which I still don't understand.
Lol.
Just clarifying this now,I'm not angry or being mean with this reply I'm just explaining myself. Another forum member got worried when I actually replied so I figured I'd tell you now so you didn't worry or think I was trying to argue with you.
I'm really not.  





Gharn said:


> Ahah yes, i think we've all met people like that. I like to think they wise up when they grow up like we all do. But then some people dont grow up, and thats unfortunate but out of our control.
> I think i was naive when i was young and i recognize that after years, its easy to make up for if you can accept your faults!
> And yes, there are a lot of good people here, and its reassuring to know we have them



I do hope they turn around for the best and recognize their faults,the person in question is already in their 20's.
We're all a little naive no matter what age,but I agree with what you said about accepting your faults.
No one is perfect.
I believe everyone should be loved and respected no matter who they are because you just dont know who's life you'll change with a simple positive gesture or word.


----------



## Fopfox (Apr 2, 2016)

Victim complex. I cannot stand people who insist on making themselves one. This is nowhere near as bad as it used to be, but it still pops up.

Misanthropic behavior. Even when reading a character in a story who has every reason to hate humans and is well written, I can't help by think, "Damn HYOOMANS!" I think hating the very thing you are is probably the most useless thing you can feel.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 2, 2016)

Nerine said:


> I hate Nazi furries...... just why



Haha, at FWA a bunch of those fuckers got out of the elevator while a military convention full of drunken jarheads took place. I was sitting with a friend watching this, waiting for a fight. Luckily, the jarheads were too drunk and missed it completely, otherwise I think we were both planning to jump in.



Troj said:


> From an _objective_ standpoint, people are being somewhat irrational when they freak out about a clean and sterilized murrsuit. From an objective standpoint, they're being irrational and a touch hypocritical if they assume that fursuits by design must be disgusting and cum-stained, but barely ever think about what most people's clothes (or even more, most hotel bedsheets) would look like under a blacklight.



Lol, totally. It's another useless argument by those grasping at straws. I think the usual response that comes next is "OMG, WHAT ABOUT THE CHILDREN" as if these suiters are heading to the main area in a suit that is caked and matted with seminal fluid in parts uncovered by clothes, in order to find a child and rub their crusty body all over him. Ignoring everything aside from the rubbing, it is STILL unacceptable (unless it's their own child perhaps).

Personally, I can't complain.

All the stuff I've seen that made me "WTF" was just amusing.

Nothing has significantly annoyed me, and certainly not to the extent it creates *hate*.


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 2, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> The incredible amount of scammers.


I second this.
The amount of bewares furry artists and fursuit makers get is amazing


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 2, 2016)

Eirrinn said:


> I second this.
> The amount of bewares furry artists and fursuit makers get is amazing



Totally,my friend who makes suits and stuff just got scammed himself recently.


----------



## Gharn (Apr 3, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Totally,my friend who makes suits and stuff just got scammed himself recently.


sorry im not sure i've heard of this kind of scamming before, what does it involve?


----------



## Glider (Apr 3, 2016)

Deal with it, gawd


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 3, 2016)

Gharn said:


> sorry im not sure i've heard of this kind of scamming before, what does it involve?



He makes fursuits and stuff and the person started harassing him about the suit and even though he fixed it they still tried to cause trouble,he even refunded them and they sent that back and then he sent the head and they took the head and sent him back a box of packing stuff/general shit.
I mean he got his money but still.
Other times you get fursuit makers who will just take your money and run with it or make up excuses for years and then try and turn it all into a blame on you.
Same for art.
I mean it's pretty endless the amount of people who scam others in the Furry world and cosplay,if you do a google search for the artist beware tumblr or something like that you can find a lot of cases.


----------



## Gharn (Apr 3, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> He makes fursuits and stuff and the person started harassing him about the suit and even though he fixed it they still tried to cause trouble,he even refunded them and they sent that back and then he sent the head and they took the head and sent him back a box of packing stuff/general shit.
> I mean he got his money but still.
> Other times you get fursuit makers who will just take your money and run with it or make up excuses for years and then try and turn it all into a blame on you.
> Same for art.
> I mean it's pretty endless the amount of people who scam others in the Furry world and cosplay,if you do a google search for the artist beware tumblr or something like that you can find a lot of cases.


yes, i think this exists in all industry to some extent, although the lower end of it.
Sometimes i also think it's people who decide to take on that kind of work without being prepared for the time and professionalism it requires to carry out. Right now im working on a contract for a company to model a prop, its a tedious job and im hating it a bit but its got to be done and done well because thats what im being paid for. But its a hard mindset to get in to, i can imagine some people might struggle.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 3, 2016)

Gharn said:


> yes, i think this exists in all industry to some extent, although the lower end of it.
> Sometimes i also think it's people who decide to take on that kind of work without being prepared for the time and professionalism it requires to carry out. Right now im working on a contract for a company to model a prop, its a tedious job and im hating it a bit but its got to be done and done well because thats what im being paid for. But its a hard mindset to get in to, i can imagine some people might struggle.



Yeah totally I agree.
I mean it's the same issue on both sides seller and buyer,there's been plenty of problems with people getting stuff and never paying for it too.
But like you said it's pretty common on this end of things.


----------



## Gharn (Apr 3, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> Yeah totally I agree.
> I mean it's the same issue on both sides seller and buyer,there's been plenty of problems with people getting stuff and never paying for it too.
> But like you said it's pretty common on this end of things.


yeah true, i havent done commissions in  a long time but i remember all sorts of problems friends had.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Apr 20, 2016)

The people in it. Most of the time, they look and act the same, causing me to dismiss anything that could be considered unique about the fandom.

Also, trying to get into groups is stupid. I can try to talk, smile, and do whatever to be welcome, but nobody gives a damn about you if you are new to the fandom, don't draw like they do, or don't have a fursuit.


----------



## SolDirix (Apr 20, 2016)

The label.

Nuff said.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 20, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> The people in it. Most of the time, they look and act the same, causing me to dismiss anything that could be considered unique about the fandom.



The same could be said about *any* group, really...


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 20, 2016)

Kayla-Na.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Apr 20, 2016)

Ricky said:


> The same could be said about *any* group, really...


And that's what I hate, when everyone is the same.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 20, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> And that's what I hate, when everyone is the same.



Yeah, me too, which is why I tend to avoid large groups in general. Funny though, my group of friends from High School was a complete Motley Crew, and to a lesser extent the one from the Marines when I was in Jacksonville. I guess I have a tendency to somehow find the weirdest group of people wherever I am, for this reason.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Apr 20, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Yeah, me too, which is why I tend to avoid large groups in general. Funny though, my group of friends from High School was a complete Motley Crew, and to a lesser extent the one from the Marines when I was in Jacksonville. I guess I have a tendency to somehow find the weirdest group of people wherever I am, for this reason.


At least you can get in groups.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 20, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> At least you can get in groups.



Well, yeah. I simply don't like them, that doesn't mean I have a problem getting rejected.

From this last comment it doesn't seem like you hate them as much as don't feel you can be part of one.


----------



## reptile logic (Apr 20, 2016)

I try not to hate. Some people really hate that!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 20, 2016)

People constantly talking about all the things they hate in the Furry Fandumb :V


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Apr 20, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Well, yeah. I simply don't like them, that doesn't mean I have a problem getting rejected.
> 
> From this last comment it doesn't seem like you hate them as much as don't feel you can be part of one.


I never even got to the point of rejection, mostly because I was never accepted in the first place. From experience, I've come to decide that I shouldn't waste my time with such things. These words probably don't mean much, but I wouldn't make them any more for the sake of my disdain.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 20, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> I never even got to the point of rejection, mostly because I was never accepted in the first place. From experience, I've come to decide that I shouldn't waste my time with such things. These words probably don't mean much, but I wouldn't make them any more for the sake of my disdain.



I probably interpreted it wrong, in that case.

The groups I was talking about in High School and the military had enough different types of people there was never that depersonalization thing.

Actually, everyone was different from each other and we were just friends.

In the military it worked out pretty well, because the one thing we all had in common was being different from the other people in the military.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Apr 20, 2016)

Ricky said:


> I probably interpreted it wrong, in that case.
> 
> The groups I was talking about in High School and the military had enough different types of people there was never that depersonalization thing.
> 
> ...


Excuse my ignorance (or don't), but you were in the military and actually kept your personality and individuality?


----------



## Ricky (Apr 20, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> Excuse my ignorance (or don't), but you were in the military and actually kept your personality and individuality?



Yeah, believe it or not it can be done.

It was amazing how many people ended up brainwashed, though.

Lol, they hated me >.<


----------



## Balto (Apr 21, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Yeah, believe it or not it can be done.
> 
> It was amazing how many people ended up brainwashed, though.
> 
> Lol, they hated me >.<



It seems like it's hard to strip a furry of who they really are. You aren't the first furry I have seen that was in the military and didn't end up brainwashed. 

P.S thanks for your service!


----------



## Ricky (Apr 21, 2016)

Balto said:


> It seems like it's hard to strip a furry of who they really are. You aren't the first furry I have seen that was in the military and didn't end up brainwashed.



I don't think it's a "furry thing" I think it's a "having an IQ above 70" thing. The drill instructors would do shit like yell at everyone in line for the chow halls, saying "Who the fuck said that? About face!" and nobody realized SOMEONE IS ALWAYS TALKING IN LINE. They obviously had it on their calendar and like clockwork, everyone would go back to the squad bay and would eventually get dinner from the "good cop" sr. drill instructor. It was so fucking obvious what they did, yet nobody believed me when I actually explained this to them because they were a bunch of retard morons.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 21, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I don't know if this has already been said, but I hate the people who take the fandom waaaaaaaaaaayy to seriously.



Just a couple times ;3


----------



## Zaedrin (Apr 21, 2016)

Shitty artwork of weird fetishes. It comes across as therapy art you'd find in a home for disturbed youth.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> Shitty artwork of weird fetishes. It comes across as therapy art you'd find in a home for disturbed youth.


I think the shitty, weird fetishes in general are the absolute worst.  I could read a pretty damn good comic, but the second that damn snake wolf hybrid eats the bitch and gets a fat belly, all my respect is g o n e .


----------



## Madame_Wolfie_Ally_B. (Apr 21, 2016)

Zaedrin said:


> Shitty artwork of weird fetishes. It comes across as therapy art you'd find in a home for disturbed youth.


 
Oh, definitely this. 

What I dislike the most is the vocal minority of the fandom who compare their "fursecution" to the holocaust, or the discrimination that black or gay people face. 
Uh, no. This is a fandom. You made a choice to be in it. 
Now if someone tries to harm you because you're a furry, that's a different story.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

Madame_Wolfie_Ally_B. said:


> Oh, definitely this.
> 
> What I dislike the most is the vocal minority of the fandom who compare their "fursecution" to the holocaust, or the discrimination that black or gay people face.
> Uh, no. This is a fandom. You made a choice to be in it.
> Now if someone tries to harm you because you're a furry, that's a different story.


People who think "coming out" is a necessary step to being a furry.  Doesn't that sort of devalue any social minority that actually feels the need to "come out"?


----------



## Madame_Wolfie_Ally_B. (Apr 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> People who think "coming out" is a necessary step to being a furry.  Doesn't that sort of devalue any social minority that actually feels the need to "come out"?



Another thing I agree with. 
Now, I get it if their families hate furries or whatever, but it's still not "coming out" as a furry. It's just saying "hey, I'm in this group, I like this stuff, everything you've heard is wrong."


----------



## Ricky (Apr 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> I think the shitty, weird fetishes in general are the absolute worst.  I could read a pretty damn good comic, but the second that damn snake wolf hybrid eats the bitch and gets a fat belly, all my respect is g o n e .



I'd consider comics a type of artwork, too.

People's fetishes don't bother me, as long as anything gross stays away.

I'm pretty resilient to that, too. A lot of times it's fun to mess with people with them >:3


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2016)

Most recently: all the shallow and self-absorbed people.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2016)

Ozriel said:


> Disregard.


No, I don't want to disregard. I disregard your disregarding. >:c


----------



## Ricky (Apr 21, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> No, I don't want to disregard. I disregard your disregarding. >:c



... why would you *regard *_year-old_ *dis*regard ?


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 21, 2016)

hmmm, let's see.... not to be rude of anything but one thing that *really* ticks me off is hybrids who go around and _say_ their dragons for example..... but really their just *another* wolf, but with dragon-like slits for irises and wings and maybe sometimes even fire breath!


----------



## shapeless0ne (Apr 21, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> hmmm, let's see.... not to be rude of anything but one thing that *really* ticks me off is hybrids who go around and _say_ their dragons for example..... but really their just *another* wolf, but with dragon-like slits for irises and wings and maybe sometimes even fire breath!


it's soo UN-creative it's on the level of of the Kemonomimi - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia
who are basically humans with animal ear stuck on their heads.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> it's soo UN-creative it's on the level of of the Kemonomimi - WikiFur, the furry encyclopedia


Hybrids are kinda a cop-out altogether.  Like, I'm fine being a golden retriever, I'm not some special snowflake that needs the attention.  But I suppose hybrids and fantasy creatures have their own subculture.


----------



## Madame_Wolfie_Ally_B. (Apr 21, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Hybrids are kinda a cop-out altogether.  Like, I'm fine being a golden retriever, I'm not some special snowflake that needs the attention.  But I suppose hybrids and fantasy creatures have their own subculture.



I'm quite a fan of some hybrids, actually. But only if they look as if the creator really tried to make a character that looks nice and that they enjoy. Not something lazy as hell like the before-mentioned wolf/dragons.


----------



## Simo (Apr 21, 2016)

There's just not enough skunks!

Bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Baremen (Apr 21, 2016)

It really bothers me when furries don't bathe or put on deodorant. If I can smell them coming from multiple feet away, I will gag and go the opposite direction of them (this includes bad breath).

The ultra clingy furs that have to hold on to you at all times in public. Yea, being affectionate is cool and all but not when I'm physically having to pry them off me. I was even given a furry with a collar and leash during a meetup, which was totally inappropriate as he was really young.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

The possibility that the guy under the suit is an ugly creepy creeper out to creep on me T-T;


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 21, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> The possibility that the guy under the suit is an ugly creepy creeper out to creep on me T-T;


There are a lot of ugly furs.  I'm not sure I'm even being shallow, but it really does suck. >_>


----------



## Ricky (Apr 21, 2016)

Baremen said:


> It really bothers me when furries don't bathe or put on deodorant. If I can smell them coming from multiple feet away, I will gag and go the opposite direction of them (this includes bad breath).



There is just no excuse for that. It is disgusting.



Baremen said:


> The ultra clingy furs that have to hold on to you at all times in public. Yea, being affectionate is cool and all but not when I'm physically having to pry them off me. I was even given a furry with a collar and leash during a meetup, which was totally inappropriate as he was really young.



Depending on where you were, it might have been inappropriate anyway.

By too young, you mean under 18?



RinkuTheRuffian said:


> There are a lot of ugly furs.  I'm not sure I'm even being shallow, but it really does suck. >_>



How is that shallow?

You are pointing out a common attribute.

Besides, that's the reason I got turned off to the whole fursuit orgy thing.


----------



## Baremen (Apr 21, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Depending on where you were, it might have been inappropriate anyway.
> 
> By too young, you mean under 18?



It was a busy public park and they are a Freshman in HighSchool. I'm already >10 year older than most of them which made me feel uncomfortable at the meetup.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 21, 2016)

Baremen said:


> It was a busy public park and they are a Freshman in HighSchool. I'm already >10 year older than most of them which made me feel uncomfortable at the meetup.



Okay yeah then that's inappropriate.

Inb4 bsdm isn't always sexual


----------



## Suki262 (Apr 21, 2016)

There is nothing much I could think about that makes me wanna hate the furry fandom as the community has been good to me financially and socially... So I love the community


----------



## Simo (Apr 21, 2016)

I hate the way people seem to judge each other, so much. I mean, damn. Who gives a flying fuck?


----------



## All#the#fuR (Apr 21, 2016)

Hate...


----------



## Ragshada (Apr 21, 2016)

Don't really have an opinion about the fandom yet (Guess you could call me a soft fur). A lot of the people who I have met over the internet on this forum seems to be a lot of good people. Some even good at research (Ricky). The only things I have seen that I don't like is some of the outburst on the forums that are not needed since it's just drama.


Simo said:


> I hate the way people seem to judge each other, so much. I mean, damn. Who gives a flying fuck?


Pretty much.


----------



## Balto (Apr 22, 2016)

There is a lot of things I don't like, but if I had to choose one thing, it would probably be the excuse I get to act like a slut. It seems like a lot of furries I have run across (including my now ex) use being a furry as an excuse to whore around. Is it even possible to find a monogamous relationship in the furry Fandom anymore?


----------



## Nixom (Apr 22, 2016)

I dislike the fact that people think porn is art. Porn isn't art, it's just porn. There's some amazing artwork in the furry community, but the porn ... not really into it.

Other than that, In my very short time here in the fandom, I've met amazing people. It's a great place to communicate and share your artwork and who you are as a person.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 22, 2016)

Nixom said:


> I dislike the fact that people think porn is art. Porn isn't art, it's just porn. There's some amazing artwork in the furry community, but the porn ... not really into it.



That isn't true, there is some that is really good.

Only 98% is fuck awful art porn.


----------



## Nixom (Apr 22, 2016)

Ricky said:


> That isn't true, there is some that is really good.
> 
> Only 98% is fuck awful art porn.



Hahaha yep! ^


----------



## Kingman (Apr 26, 2016)

People that whiff on their end of an art trade, but their super popular, and make snide remarks about what they owe. It's been 8 years since I did my end of the work, but after the snide remark, he hasn't once contacted me. That's what I hate.


----------



## Comrade Sai (Apr 28, 2016)

Im very sociable and kind with most anyone I meet.  I try to be friendly with everyone. But I really don't like physical contact from strangers. The furry community doesn't really seem to care about that though, because the one and only convention I ever went to started with dudes in suits crowding around me upon learning this information, for a furry "hug orgy". Needless to say I don't like going to conventions anymore. 

I really dislike attention whores in chats, using threats, immaturity, and or lying about themselves to garner the attention of others.


----------



## Tattorack (Apr 28, 2016)

Too.
Much.
Yiff.
Oh, don't get me wrong, I do like a tasteful image or two. A comic too, why not?
But you can't deny there is a saturation of sexually explicit works done in the fandom.
And if its not explicit, its usually suggestive.
Its difficult to find "badass" or "cool" furry art.


----------



## Pillownose (May 7, 2016)

because, I have no life I have read this entire thread and I have learn some interesting things.


----------



## Simo (May 7, 2016)

I was always a punk rocker first, and, as such could care less what people think of my furry side, fetishes, all that. The moment you let others judge you, you give up so much freedom. I get so sick of all the ISIS furs...kidding, maybe?


----------



## The Question Guy (May 7, 2016)

The fucking "dark side" horse shit gets really fucking annoying......but I still don't hate the fandom...


----------



## Simo (May 7, 2016)

Who gives a shit what you say!

Yer maybe an ugly boy?


----------



## Ty Rufus (May 16, 2016)

I guess ill post since im not in the best of moods anyway, and this topic is relevant. 

I get thrown off by the fact they're aren't many girls in the fandom, at least nearby. Kinda sucks when you're looking for someone with similar interests and they're either a gay guy or transgender. Not bashing them for being that. Just seems to be an abundance, which throws someone like me off. Course I suppose that's poor self-esteem talking.


----------



## rhansen23 (May 16, 2016)

The internal politics and drama are a bit off-putting. It becomes pretty obvious at large meetups it seems. Kind of like high school.


----------



## Ricky (May 17, 2016)

Ty Rufus said:


> I get thrown off by the fact they're aren't many girls in the fandom, at least nearby. Kinda sucks when you're looking for someone with similar interests and they're either a gay guy or transgender. Not bashing them for being that. Just seems to be an abundance, which throws someone like me off. Course I suppose that's poor self-esteem talking.



What do you mean by _someone like you _which I ask for a specific reason. This is not about finding a m8, of course x3

Furries tend to be much less flamboyant and stereotypical as far as the fags are concerned, anyway. I've noticed this for quite some time and my biggest guess for a cause is there's already a subculture around it for them that's supporting of their sexual preferences, so there was never a need to adopt the whole gay "black southern woman" personality-thing. I generally get along better with people in a sports bar than in a gay bar, and I've been called repressed and told to pick a team in the latter. Okay, sure. I'll pick the entire team in the sports bar and find out *which of them* is repressed ;3



rhansen23 said:


> The internal politics and drama are a bit off-putting. It becomes pretty obvious at large meetups it seems. Kind of like high school.



Like what? That does sound annoying if I'm getting the right idea >.<

THIS IS SUPPOSED TO BE FUN, KIDSSSSS


----------



## Wither (May 17, 2016)

Ricky said:


> Furries tend to be much less flamboyant and stereotypical as far as the fags are concerned, anyway.


I'll have you know that I am the _gayest_. I only wish to have dicks in and around me at all times. 
I have the lisp and slightly higher pitched voice and refer to all my friends as "Hey, faggot~" 

I am the thing I hate :c


----------



## Ty Rufus (May 17, 2016)

Ricky said:


> What do you mean by _someone like you _which I ask for a specific reason. This is not about finding a m8, of course x3
> 
> Furries tend to be much less flamboyant and stereotypical as far as the fags are concerned, anyway. I've noticed this for quite some time and my biggest guess for a cause is there's already a subculture around it for them that's supporting of their sexual preferences, so there was never a need to adopt the whole gay "black southern woman" personality-thing. I generally get along better with people in a sports bar than in a gay bar, and I've been called repressed and told to pick a team in the latter. Okay, sure. I'll pick the entire team in the sports bar and find out *which of them* is repressed ;3
> 
> ...


Sorry. As in someone who's straight.


----------



## Ricky (May 17, 2016)

Ty Rufus said:


> Sorry. As in someone who's straight.



So, what you are basically saying is you can't share interests with people if they don't share _that particular one_?

This should really be apples and oranges, and if it's not my guess is there is something else bigger involved.


----------



## Ty Rufus (May 17, 2016)

Ricky said:


> So, what you are basically saying is you can't share interests with people if they don't share _that particular one_?
> 
> This should really be apples and oranges, and if it's not my guess is there is something else bigger involved.


In the context of looking for a mate, yes.


----------



## Ricky (May 17, 2016)

Ty Rufus said:


> In the context of looking for a mate, yes.



OIC ... maybe I should have worded this a bit differently:



Ricky said:


> This is not about finding a m8, of course x3


----------



## Kioskask (May 17, 2016)

I honestly haven't seen anything that I hate in the past few weeks... or am I just living under a rock?


----------



## Wither (May 17, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I honestly haven't seen anything that I hate in the past few weeks... or am I just living under a rock?


Nah.
I love the hell out of making fun of the fandom, but it's actually great. There's a lot to love here. I've seen much more things here that warm my little heart than things that make it shrivel.

But seriously, fuck furries, they're disgusting.


----------



## Kioskask (May 17, 2016)

Wither said:


> But seriously, fuck furries, they're disgusting.


xD


----------



## Somnium (May 17, 2016)

@Ty Rufus I have a solution for you, try being gay!


----------



## SodaBubbles (May 17, 2016)

Other than the standard "I hate drama" noise, there's nothing much. Things have been pretty good lately. Although I kinda hate that the minute I reopen for commissions, FA goes down. LOL.


----------



## Ty Rufus (May 17, 2016)

Somnium said:


> @Ty Rufus I have a solution for you, try being gay!


Guys don't do it for me. Least I'm pretty confident they don't.


----------



## CoonArt (May 17, 2016)

HUNDREDS OF ZOOTOPIA/ZOOTROPOLIS FANARTS! Aaaaargh! (and too much sex!)


----------



## Zipline (May 17, 2016)

The viewed dominance of full suit over partial.  Full suits are too hot, i prefer partials.


----------



## Ilya (May 17, 2016)

Too adult-sex-things probably...and too weird characters. Can't say that I hate it, but not like.


----------



## Ilya (May 17, 2016)

sunwolfholland said:


> HUNDREDS OF ZOOTOPIA/ZOOTROPOLIS FANARTS! Aaaaargh! (and too much sex!)


MORE ZOOTOPIA FAN ART!!!! WOOOO
Except porn art with it.


----------



## CoonArt (May 17, 2016)

Ilya said:


> Too adult-sex-things probably...and too weird characters. Can't say that I hate it, but not like.


I don't DO sex in my arts. EVER.


----------



## Ilya (May 17, 2016)

sunwolfholland said:


> I don't DO sex in my arts. EVER.


I didn't say that you do it) 
Just I like Zootopia fan art without any adult things ))


----------

